# The Final Fantasy Thread of Ultros is in FFXIII-2!



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Mar 30, 2012)

*The Final Fantasy Thread of Ultros, the King of Kings*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

That's racist.


I could send you a more...sexy pic.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

ON-TOPIC POST!


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

Shut the hell up people and play FFIV, the greatest pre-FFVII game that has ever graced your goddamn TV.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Haven't played the FF's before FFV....


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

FFVI > FFIV.

That's right.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 30, 2012)

fuck this thread. I miss the old one. it had character.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

You mean it had more hentai and covo?


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

No! NO! I won't let it happen! 

Its one thing for the vsXIII and XIII-2 threads to be landfills. That's reflective of their value as games. But NOT THIS PLACE! 

*TOPIC: Favorite character from FFVIII.* 

I choose Selphie.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *TOPIC: Favorite character from FFVIII.*
> 
> I choose Selphie.


Why did you have to pick pretty much the worst cast in the series?

I pick the instructor dude who looks like Robin Williams and gives you the demon lamp.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 30, 2012)

Ultros should make appearances in non-FF games from now on.
Ultros in deus ex think about it.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Why did you have to pick pretty much the worst cast in the series?



Because it gives you more to think about.  

And your talking about Headmaster Cid I think.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Mar 30, 2012)

You're probably right. Been so long since I played it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2012)

Hell I pick Irvine, no wait maybe I'll go with Quistis. I'll never forget the fact how Irvine bitched out during the mission on the first disc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> No! NO! I won't let it happen!
> 
> Its one thing for the vsXIII and XIII-2 threads to be landfills. That's reflective of their value as games. But NOT THIS PLACE!
> 
> ...


 
HENTAI HENTAI HENTAI 
PERSONA PERSONA PERSONA 
PORN PORN PORN 
HENTAI HENTAI HENTAI 
ANIME ANIME ANIME ANIME ANIME
PERSONA!!!!!!




Hey what did you eat for lunch today? :33


Guess what, guys? I got a new microwave. Guess how many watts it is?

















Selphie.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Mura said:


> Hell I pick Irvine, no wait maybe I'll go with Quistis. I'll never forget the fact how Irvine bitched out during the mission on the first disc.



Yeah, that part (like most of that game) made so little sense. 

Between both Balamb and Galbadia (I think?) Garden the best sharpshooter they had available was a guy who gets nervous on the job? How did he even make it that far in his career? WHY did he get nervous? I mea-and in that case, why would they only send *one* sharpshooter for such an important mission in the first place?



CrazyMoronX said:


> HENTAI HENTAI HENTAI
> PERSONA PERSONA PERSONA
> PORN PORN PORN
> HENTAI HENTAI HENTAI
> ...


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2012)

Selphie and Laguna

Da Realest


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Forgot all about Laguna. 

By all means he should have been the main character.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2012)

He is the main character

Of his sections


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

I mean the whole game, obviously.  Just stretch out his sections into the entire game and forget all about Kompressing things.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2012)

And I feel squall is necessary for the rest of the game.

I mean outside of the whole Rinoa bullshit of the third disk he has the perfect attitude to the rest of that shitty cast.

Apathetic sarcasm.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 30, 2012)

Laguna was broken in Dissidia.



> And I feel squall is necessary for the rest of the game.
> 
> I mean outside of the whole Rinoa bullshit of the third disk he has the perfect attitude to the rest of that shitty cast.
> 
> Apathetic sarcasm.



Squall was funny like that.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2012)

Not Exdeath
Not a problem


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 30, 2012)

Golbez is still the ultimate cheese though.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2012)

everyfucking move

Force god damn lightning


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 30, 2012)

_*Let us start*_

Translation: Let the raping begin.

It makes more sense with his win quote.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2012)

I miss my zidane infinites.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, that part (like most of that game) made so little sense.
> 
> Between both Balamb and Galbadia (I think?) Garden the best sharpshooter they had available was a guy who gets nervous on the job? How did he even make it that far in his career? WHY did he get nervous? I mea-and in that case, why would they only send *one* sharpshooter for such an important mission in the first place?



Yeah, obviously they weren't thinking back then when the game was being thought out. Not sure how he made it that far in Galbadia, maybe he was still learning and never shot at human targets before? Who knows.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

FFVIII had so many memorable characters.


Like....


Umm.......


Well, it had that one guy...

Err.....


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Mar 30, 2012)

Besides Laguna the best character was Fujin. Yeah, that says everything.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Come now! You guys honestly don't remember Dr. Kadowaki?



Man that Dr. Kadowaki was such a class act!


----------



## Nois (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi guys


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

I honestly have no recollection of that character.

And I've played FFVIII three separate times.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, that part (like most of that game) made so little sense.
> 
> Between both Balamb and Galbadia (I think?) Garden the best sharpshooter they had available was a guy who gets nervous on the job? How did he even make it that far in his career? WHY did he get nervous? I mea-and in that case, why would they only send *one* sharpshooter for such an important mission in the first place?



He wasn't a real sharp shooter. He was a student. And they said why they chose him. If he succeeded, they kill Edea.

If he doesn't, Not a SeeD, not G Garden's problem.

There are stupid moments in the game, that actually wasn't one.

The stupid part of that mission wasn't Irvine, it was the shit Quistis did (well Quistis and Rinoa, but Rinoa always does stupid shit).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 30, 2012)

Edea never getting naked was stupid.


----------



## Nois (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm with CMX


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2012)

Well if he's backed by a professor...


----------



## Nois (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> He wasn't a real sharp shooter. He was a student. And they said why they chose him. If he succeeded, they kill Edea.
> 
> If he doesn't, Not a SeeD, not G Garden's problem.
> 
> There are stupid moments in the game, that actually wasn't one.



BS.  That makes it even worse. 

CLEARLY Garden is an organization where firing weapons at things is a prerequisite. I ask you again, how would a person, whose firing at things is a specialty (forget that he isn't "officially" a sharpshooter, its obvious he is one in reality) ever make it to the level of being considered worthy of a mission to kill an evil witch if he got cold feet at the thought of firing at things?

This would make sense if Irvine volunteered himself to do this but IIRC the Garden's chose him for it as though he was better then just any random student. Them having a good bailout plan in case he fails does not justify them picking him to begin with. 

And why didn't they just send more than one shooter? MAYBE they couldn't foresee that the writers would run out of ideas and force Irvine to randomly get nervous (), but any competent organization would send more than one shooter for a mission that is, I don't know, one of the most important missions ever.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2012)

Furious George said:


> BS.  That makes it even worse.
> 
> CLEARLY Garden is an organization where firing weapons at things is a prerequisite. I ask you again, how would a person, whose firing at things is a specialty (forget that he isn't "officially" a sharpshooter, its obvious he is one in reality) ever make it to the level of being considered worthy of a mission to kill an evil witch if he got cold feet at the thought of firing at things?
> 
> This would make sense if Irvine volunteered himself to do this but IIRC the Garden's chose him for it as though he was better then just any random student. Them having a good bailout plan in case he fails does not justify them picking him to begin with.



This is actually due to another plot point

which is stupid

The Orphanage scene.

He gets cold feet because he can't specifically shoot Edea, it's not that he sucks more that he can't put a bullet between what's basically his mother's eyes, but they don't let you know that or that he knows they're from the same place. There are hints but it's so subtle you might as well not have them.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> This is actually due to another plot point
> 
> which is stupid
> 
> ...



Yeah, I was thinking it might have something to do with that. Funny that a plot point that doesn't make sense itself give some semblance of sense to another stupid plot point.


Of course it still doesn't explain why it had to be only Irvine doing the shooting. God, this game was a mess.


----------



## zenieth (Mar 30, 2012)

Now that really isn't the games fault.

Even in armies there's usually just one sniper to a unit. You don't bring back up snipers.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 30, 2012)

Thread should be The Final Fantasy (minus VIII and XIII/-2) Thread.

Laguna, btw.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Now that really isn't the games fault.
> 
> Even in armies there's usually just one sniper to a unit. You don't bring back up snipers.



Trust me, the number of snipers would change depending on the mission in question. I highly doubt an armed force would send only one sniper on a mission that is the equivalent to assassinating a mass-murdering dictator, especially if sniping was the ONLY possible way of doing the job. Anything can happen.

And I will keep bringing it up cause' its retarded.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Mar 30, 2012)

Haven't played games for a long time!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Mar 30, 2012)

aaaawwww FFVIII...good times...good times.


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Thread should be The Final Fantasy (minus VIII and XIII/-2) Thread.
> 
> Laguna, btw.



Why? FFXIII and FFXIII-2 is good.

If VIII and the FFXIII games are going to be excluded, I move to exclude FFXII as well since I'd rather talk about any other FF game, even II over that.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 30, 2012)

Esura said:


> I move to exclude FFXII as well since I'd rather talk about any other FF game, even II over that.





Motion Denied.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 30, 2012)

Esura has a problem with FFII?


----------



## Esura (Mar 30, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Esura has a problem with FFII?



FFII and FFXII are my least favorite FF games. FFXII in particular is my least favorite JRPG in existence, third only to BoF Dragon Quarters and Resonance of Fate. The only times I ever say anything positive about FFXII is when it comes to it's designs in general and how it portrays Ivalice.

Oh how I hate Dragon Quarters with the passion of two Christ sticks.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 31, 2012)

How about this.

The Final Fantasy Thread where Esura gets no say


Votes? Esura, as you can assume, you get no say.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

Whatever Fraust, I don't post here much anyway.

RPG thread...its my new Batcave right now.


----------



## Fraust (Mar 31, 2012)

I don't post much period.

u mad?


----------



## Nois (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello silly folk

Final Fantasy XII is nice


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

^quite. 

About to make it to Memoria in FFIX when the Nova Dragon wiped me out.  

Was trying to rush through this game without level grinding but it looks like I have to spend a minute or two with the Grand Dragons.


----------



## Nois (Mar 31, 2012)

Not grinding for levels

I seem to be unable to do that


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Nois said:


> Not grinding for levels
> 
> I seem to be unable to do that



I don't have time to level grind like I used to in ye olde days.


----------



## Nois (Mar 31, 2012)

I feel you bro.

I don't have time to play like I used to


----------



## Awesome (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> FFII and FFXII are my least favorite FF games. FFXII in particular is my least favorite JRPG in existence, third only to BoF Dragon Quarters and Resonance of Fate. The only times I ever say anything positive about FFXII is when it comes to it's designs in general and how it portrays Ivalice.
> 
> Oh how I hate Dragon Quarters with the passion of two Christ sticks.



Which is strange because FF12 is the best made FF game.  

Ah yes, "Esura" logic. I have dismissed this claim.


----------



## Death-kun (Mar 31, 2012)

Why don't you like FFII, Esura?


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 31, 2012)

My favorite FFVIII character was Zell simply because he made me laugh a few times which was more than most characters in that game managed to make me do.


----------



## Esura (Mar 31, 2012)

My favorite FFVIII character? Selphie and Rinoa. Yes, its kind of crazy I said Rinoa considering how much I go on about how I dislike her. I dislike her character but I think she is pretty damn cute and I did like using her so she wins on that. Selphie...its self explanatory really. She brightens the game up.


----------



## Adamant soul (Mar 31, 2012)

Esura said:


> My favorite FFVIII character? Selphie and Rinoa. Yes, its kind of crazy I said Rinoa considering how much I go on about how I dislike her. I dislike her character but I think she is pretty damn cute and I did like using her so she wins on that. Selphie...its self explanatory really. She brightens the game up.



Rinoa just didn't give me a reason to actually like her. Someone's usefulness in battle really doesn't help me like them. Vanille is one of the most useful characters in XIII but I didn't like not at all, she was too annoying. Selphie was alright I suppose but VIII was never really that dark to begin with IMO so it really didn't her "brightening it up" as you say. Her suggestion for the kidnap the Galbadia president mission made me chuckle though. Blow it up with a rocket launcher.


----------



## The810kid (Mar 31, 2012)

Rinoa is the worst final fantasy heroine ever. As much as i loved FFVIII I can not say anything positive about Rinoa. She takes useless damnsel in distress to a whole new level. How does the bitch need rescuing every disk in the damn game but tries to act as a competent person is beyond me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Nois said:


> Not grinding for levels
> 
> I seem to be unable to do that



Usually just opt to kill everyone else, but the best character if the exp is split and then revive everyone else and just drag them along for the ride.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

The810kid said:


> Rinoa is the worst final fantasy heroine ever. As much as i loved FFVIII I can not say anything positive about Rinoa. She takes useless damnsel in distress to a whole new level. How does the bitch need rescuing every disk in the damn game but tries to act as a competent person is beyond me.



Great post from someone whose opinions I have been.... less than respectful toward in the past. 

You're coming up in the world. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Usually just opt to kill everyone else, but the best character if the exp is split and then revive everyone else and just drag them along for the ride.



Yeah I've heard of that tactic.


----------



## Furious George (Mar 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Previous Post



Hahaha, what a story George.

Hey guys, guess who just lost in the *VG SOUNDTRACK TOURNAMENT HOSTED BY FURIOUS GEORGE, WOLFPRINCEKIBA AND GNOME* I am Furious George? It was *Final Fantasy XIII*! 



 



Hahaha, and it deserved to lose but DON'T let that happen to your other favorite FF soundtracks! You should probably pay attention to the Tourney from now on! 



Thanks a bunch! And remember that you're gonna die some day.  .....  ...... .


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 31, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah I've heard of that tactic.



It's pretty damn effect most of the time and if you hit a brick wall later you do it again.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Sad that FFXIII got knocked out. Hopefully the contenders were top notch.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Rinoa just didn't give me a reason to actually like her. Someone's usefulness in battle really doesn't help me like them. Vanille is one of the most useful characters in XIII but I didn't like not at all, she was too annoying. Selphie was alright I suppose but VIII was never really that dark to begin with IMO so it really didn't her "brightening it up" as you say. Her suggestion for the kidnap the Galbadia president mission made me chuckle though. Blow it up with a rocket launcher.


The game isn't too dark but just Squall alone is enough to bring the entire game down imo.


The810kid said:


> Rinoa is the worst final fantasy heroine ever. As much as i loved FFVIII I can not say anything positive about Rinoa. She takes useless damnsel in distress to a whole new level. How does the bitch need rescuing every disk in the damn game but tries to act as a competent person is beyond me.



I almost agree with this. However I thought she was cute and I liked using her in battle so....thats something positive I guess.

She is a useless and annoying bitch story wise though.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> The game isn't too dark but just Squall alone is enough to bring the entire game down imo.



[YOUTUBE]F3Vh_mfozww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Apr 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]F3Vh_mfozww[/YOUTUBE]



4:50 and on was actually pretty excellent. Love that fight... even if Ultimecia being the final villain was stupid and anti-climatic.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Hahaha, what a story George.
> 
> Hey guys, guess who just lost in the *VG SOUNDTRACK TOURNAMENT HOSTED BY FURIOUS GEORGE, WOLFPRINCEKIBA AND GNOME* I am Furious George? It was *Final Fantasy XIII*!
> 
> ...



What did FFXIII lose to? I'd like to hear the soundtrack of a game that managed to beat FFXIII'S amazing soundtrack.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 1, 2012)

FFXIII lost to the Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask and Doom II(there are four OSTs per match-up and you can only pick two). It was a respectable loss. Most of the other FF's won't go out so easily since they're highly superior.



Link to the match-up. Even Mystic Arc beat XIII in votes


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> FFXIII lost to the Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask and Doom II(there are four OSTs per match-up and you can only pick two). It was a respectable loss. Most of the other FF's won't go out so easily since they're highly superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the match-up. Even Mystic Arc beat XIII in votes



He could've put up some of the better tracks from FFXIII like fighting fate, born anew, archylte steppe, Eden under siege, the eidolon battle theme, test of the l'cie. Blinded by light is basically overshadowed by most of the boss themes from XIII, the only top tier track from XIII he put there was dust to dust. The sunleth waterscape theme he put there is one of the few themes from XIII I didn't like.

Oh well it lost no use complaining about but I would've voted for it to be perfectly honest.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 1, 2012)

Those are just example tracks(you can't please everyone with your choices, especially if you haven't played the game or dislike the OST). One should listen to at least a fair portion of the entire OSTs of each before voting.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> FFXIII lost to the Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask and Doom II(there are four OSTs per match-up and you can only pick two). It was a respectable loss. Most of the other FF's won't go out so easily since they're highly superior.
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the match-up. Even Mystic Arc beat XIII in votes



Honestly, as much as I love FF series, only FFIV, FFVI, FFVII, FFVIII, and FFX truly stand out among the series aside from FFXIII, and I actually consider FFXIII the best of the FF series so I don't care which FF game make it now.

I may participate in this soundtrack tourney again because there are even tracks of games I don't like that I do like. Video game music is awesome.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Those are just example tracks(you can't please everyone with your choices, especially if you haven't played the game or dislike the OST). One should listen to at least a fair portion of the entire OSTs of each before voting.



True, very true. I just think FFXIII's soundtrack is horribly overlooked by a lot of people simply on the grounds that it isn't Nobuo Uematsu. True Hamauzu is no Uematsu that is for certain but I still think he did one hell of a job on XIII, better than I thought he was going to do at first. You know when I first heard Uematsu wasn't making the soundtrack for XIII I thought "shit this is going to suck" but it ended up surprising the hell out of me which is why it's one of my favorite FF soundtracks right up there with FFX and FFIX. 

Of course none of this changes the fact that it lost. I just think it is severely under rated


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Honestly, as much as I love FF series, only FFIV, FFVI, FFVII, FFVIII, and FFX truly stand out among the series aside from FFXIII, and I actually consider FFXIII the best of the FF series so I don't care which FF game make it now.
> 
> I may participate in this soundtrack tourney again because there are even tracks of games I don't like that I do like. Video game music is awesome.



Replace FFVII with FFIX and that is true though I personally prefer FFX to FFXIII but that's just me.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 1, 2012)

XII's OST wasn't done by Uematsu either. The only track he did for the game was Kiss Me Goodbye. I don't think XII or XIII have great OSTs but they're not terrible.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> XII's OST wasn't done by Uematsu either. The only track he did for the game was Kiss Me Goodbye. I don't think XII or XIII have great OSTs but they're not terrible.



XII's was very mediocre aside from Battle on the big bridge (love any version of that theme) though I can't bring myself to call XIII's anything but great but hey to each his own.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 1, 2012)

Eh, I wouldn't have mind seeing XIII go further. What I heard wasn't terrible but the lack of Uematsu was definitely felt and Majora's Mask, Mystic Ark and Doom II all had stronger OSTs.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 1, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Eh, I wouldn't have mind seeing XIII go further. What I heard wasn't terrible but the lack of Uematsu was definitely felt and Majora's Mask, Mystic Ark and Doom II all had stronger OSTs.



The lack of Uematsu really didn't amount to much in the end for me, XIII still managed to produce one of the best overall soundtracks in the series for me. XIII-2 so far hasn't impressed me near as much except for a few tracks like Noel's theme, historia crux theme, Caius' theme etc.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 1, 2012)

>Best overall soundtracks

Of the ones not done by Uematsu, maybe.


----------



## Esura (Apr 1, 2012)

Fraust said:


> >Best overall soundtracks
> 
> Of the ones not done by Uematsu, maybe.



Nope, I agree with Adamant.

XIII-2, I had previously said was the greatest cause of its diversity but after the game settled on me...its just merely ok aside from Last Hunter, New Bodham, Crazy Chocobo, and yes, Caius' Theme.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]p1_N7V8SETM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]z1TAd7-EXSc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]FDUAWTUs15c[/YOUTUBE]
These are some of the best FF games.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 1, 2012)

Esura said:


> Nope, I agree with Adamant.



So what?  

Lackluster soundtrack is lackluster.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Furious George said:


> So what?
> 
> Lackluster soundtrack is lackluster.



Far from lackluster. Grand is what it is.

For FF games I'd say FFX or XIII is the best overall, removing nostalgia out of the equation (otherwise I would of said FFVII).

For Persona games I'd say Persona 4.

For Dragon Quest series I'd say DQVIII.

For Devil May Cry series I'd say DMC3.

For Assassin's Creed series I'd say Assassin's Creed 2.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 2, 2012)

Fraust said:


> >Best overall soundtracks
> 
> Of the ones not done by Uematsu, maybe.



I think you know well enough that isn't what I meant.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

XIII ost is decent nothing more. A couple of good tracks here and there.. and this is rocking my MP3 right now.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

CITY HUNTER!! We taking this shit old school now.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey, why is Angel Heart, the City Hunter spin off so underrated too?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSsY8_H2feo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> CITY HUNTER!! We taking this shit old school now.



 I watched the whole series..Movies and ova's.. Man waiting for the manga to get translated it. Anime skipped a couple of important parts.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey, why is Angel Heart, the City Hunter spin off so underrated too?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSsY8_H2feo[/YOUTUBE]


 because that anime crossed the line...  Kaori


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I watched the whole series..Movies and ova's.. Man waiting for the manga to get translated it. Anime skipped a couple of important parts.


I watched some of the anime with my pops when I was younger but I mostly read the comics due to those Raijin Comics books they had at the comic book store (think Shonen Jump, but with more hardcore stuff).



Malvingt2 said:


> because that anime crossed the line...  Kaori


I didn't mind, it was a spin off that doesn't take place in the current City Hunter canon and I liked it. Actually, they changed some key background information around where it couldn't be canon anywho.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> I watched some of the anime with my pops when I was younger but I mostly read the comics due to those Raijin Comics books they had at the comic book store (think Shonen Jump, but with more hardcore stuff).
> 
> 
> I didn't mind, it was a spin off that doesn't take place in the current City Hunter canon and I liked it. Actually, they changed some key background information around where it couldn't be canon anywho.



Love this OP..


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Y-cJI0Cl0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Apr 2, 2012)

Guuuyssss, you're getting off-topic again!  

A new topic is coming up from me soon. I see I have to keep both eyes on this thread now.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 2, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Guuuyssss, you're getting off-topic again!
> 
> A new topic is coming up from me soon. I see I have to keep both eyes on this thread now.


 lol sorry George.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Love this OP..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Ok, that's badass right there.

Ryo and Kaori are such bosses.



Furious George said:


> Guuuyssss, you're getting off-topic again!
> 
> A new topic is coming up from me soon. I see I have to keep both eyes on this thread now.



A little off topicness is bound to happen every once and awhile. Its forum nature.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

So how many hotdogs can you eat in one sitting?

Did you ever cook a turnip?

How fat were you growing up?!!?

GOT ANY GOOD HENTAIS!?!!!!?


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

Speaking of hentais, I got a NTR Serah x Noel doujin...although considering how many people here don't like Snow it wouldn't be NTR for you guys I guess.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> A little off topicness is bound to happen every once and awhile. Its forum nature.



That's always how it starts. 

And then HE comes.......



CrazyMoronX said:


> So how many hotdogs can you eat in one sitting?
> 
> Did you ever cook a turnip?
> 
> ...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Speaking of hentais, I got a NTR Serah x Noel doujin...although considering how many people here don't like Snow it wouldn't be NTR for you guys I guess.


Sounds good. Pics of this delicious hentais.



Furious George said:


> That's always how it starts.
> 
> And then HE comes.......


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj7R4q5MrD0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]4gQrTrK5c78[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]w2Jnb2B4Ug8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]-2d1GUMKV3g[/YOUTUBE]
Better than XIII-2 sound track.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Pretty much any Final Fantasy game has a better one.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty much any Final Fantasy game has a better one.



Better than XIII-2 anyway, well except for X-2 really but other than that everything else has a better one than XIII-2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty much any Final Fantasy game has a better one.


[YOUTUBE]XjPF3AwVPM4[/YOUTUBE]
I can't go back any further **


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Epic
Fucking
Music.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Epic
> Fucking
> Music.



Its like reliving your childhood...huh old man?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

Yeah, it is.

Whippersnapper.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 2, 2012)

>childhood

Implying CMX wasn't middle aged then


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2012)

I found a picture of CMX

He's Harold the tree in Fallout 3.

He's so old, he just planted his ass in the soil and became a fucking tree.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 2, 2012)

I think you have me confused with my Uncle Ledgress.


----------



## Esura (Apr 2, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Pretty much any Final Fantasy game has a better one.



I call bullshit on that one.


----------



## The World (Apr 2, 2012)

Nope he's 110% right


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 3, 2012)

Cloud of mutha fucking darkness!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 3, 2012)

Need to level up to beat Feral Behemoth(With Hope as leader,it's sucks not to have Odin).


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> I call bullshit on that one.



No, it's true.

I'm not a fan of washed out crappy rock music blends of classic Final Fantasy tunes.


Also, Cloud of Darkness has p4p best titties in Final Fantasy.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

The World said:


> Nope he's 110% right



You and CMX needs your ears checked and cleaned out.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 3, 2012)

It's not about ears being checked, it's about taste being correct.

I rhymed, I should be a rapper.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

We just know our shit, bro.

Old-school.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

But your tastes aren't correct. Moot point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

No, yours aren't. Two people agreeing > one person's opinion.

This is a democracy.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 3, 2012)

Majority rules. Unfortunately that's how it is in America.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

If we let some schmuck decide things on an individual level them a bunch of cunts would ban calling women cunts, and then pass a law to castrate men they don't like.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Disagree all you want, doesn't change shit.


We are right and you are wrong.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

I am right and you are wrong.

We can do this shit all day so if someone wants to change this topic go ahead.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Ultros is sex.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Ultros raped Rosa and Celes while Cecil and Locke watched.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Damn straight.

He also strangled Gilgamesh to death with a spare tentacle while doing so.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Nah, Gilgamesh aided Ultros in banging Rosa and Celes.

Cause they bros.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Gilgamesh held them down with 6 arms while he fucked them with three penises?


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Yeah. Something like that.

Ultros holds them down with his tentacles while Gilga takes them out. Before they can rest, Gilga holds them open with his arms while Ultros fucks them with tentacles in every hole and blows his _ink_ everywhere.

Thats dat Ultros and Gilgamesh World Tour. Fucking FF bitches day and night.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

I see I won't be able to get this place right until Zael comes back. I am strong but not Gilga dick strong.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah. Something like that.
> 
> Ultros holds them down with his tentacles while Gilga takes them out. Before they can rest, Gilga holds them open with his arms while Ultros fucks them with tentacles in every hole and blows his _ink_ everywhere.
> 
> Thats dat Ultros and Gilgamesh World Tour. Fucking FF bitches day and night.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I see I won't be able to get this place right until Zael comes back. *I am strong but not Gilga dick strong.*



See I knew you could crack some jokes too.

Well it was either this or arguing about soundtracks. At least this is something everyone can agree on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah. Something like that.
> 
> Ultros holds them down with his tentacles while Gilga takes them out. Before they can rest, Gilga holds them open with his arms while Ultros fucks them with tentacles in every hole and blows his _ink_ everywhere.
> 
> Thats dat Ultros and Gilgamesh World Tour. Fucking FF bitches day and night.


You know, this whole Gilgamesh vs Ultros rivalry makes no sense. They should be buddies. They should work together.

They should assfuck the collective Final Fantasy universe.

Marvel Team-up? 


Furious George said:


> I see I won't be able to get this place right until Zael comes back. I am strong but not Gilga dick strong.


Go complain about soundtracks!


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You know, this whole Gilgamesh vs Ultros rivalry makes no sense. They should be buddies. They should work together.
> 
> They should assfuck the collective Final Fantasy universe.
> 
> Marvel Team-up?



Yup, two dicks and eight (?) tentacles is better than one. 

After Celes and Rosa they should move on to whatever those bitches name is in FFV and Garnet from FFIX.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't remember their names.

Pirate Hermie and Dragon Bitch.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, whatever, lets skip them. We got Garnet, Freya, Lulu, Rikku, Yuna, Ashe, Fran, Prische, Lightning, Fang, Vanille, Serah, and Alyssa left to go in the Tour, unless I'm forgetting someone else. Oh and Jihl.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Go complain about soundtracks!



MAYBE I WILL!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Let's not forget to tentacle/dominate the classics:

White Mage, slut from FFII, Cloud of Darkness, and a couple of Onion Knights just for the hell of it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't forget Refia from the FFIII remake. She looked DTGR.


----------



## The World (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

And dat Shiva.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

All the Shivas of the FF universe just needs to get together and fuck each other.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

For once, Esura, you're really making some sense.

Icicle dildos for all!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Fraust (Apr 3, 2012)

I come back from a job interview to this shit?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

May your balls freeze off in the permafrost of Shiva's cunt.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

How did your job interview go if you don't mind me asking? I know that stuff can be tough.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 3, 2012)

Group interview. I hate them shits. But I'm not worried. Two asians that can't speak very good English at about 2 decibels, one chick that didn't speak at all, one dude who was late and shy, one chick who had bad English and answered questions incorrectly...

Me, one dude, and two girls killed that shit with well spoken English, fun yet professional responses.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

So they're hiring some illegals then?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 3, 2012)

No, they most likely won't.  That's my point.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

No, that is my point.

They aren't going to hire you because you would demand reasonable pay. They would rather hire the idiot asian chicks who can't speak English and are desperate for money. That way they can pay them whatever the fuck they want.


----------



## Esura (Apr 3, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Group interview. I hate them shits. But I'm not worried. Two asians that can't speak very good English at about 2 decibels, one chick that didn't speak at all, one dude who was late and shy, one chick who had bad English and answered questions incorrectly...
> 
> Me, one dude, and two girls killed that shit with well spoken English, fun yet professional responses.



Nice. I would fail at a group interview, I know it. I'm shy until someone starts cracking jokes and that relieves the tension. Then I'm a fucking chatterbox. That what happened at my interview at my current job. Nice human resource lady she was.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 3, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> No, that is my point.
> 
> They aren't going to hire you because you would demand reasonable pay. They would rather hire the idiot asian chicks who can't speak English and are desperate for money. That way they can pay them whatever the fuck they want.



That may happen at places where they can hide the illegals, but not at a Victoria's Secret where you have to interact with women and make them feel comfortable. I don't think gibberish is going to make people want to buy lingerie.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

They will just dress up in skimpy outfits and cater to the men buying for their girlfriends/wives.

Silly Fraust, has no grasp on business.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 3, 2012)

Silly CMX, thinks business is the same as it was when he was young... in the 60s.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 3, 2012)

Motherfu--


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 5, 2012)

LOL

I just discovered yesterday evening that you can upgrade accessories besides weapon in Final Fantasy XIII(was testing it out). I went all out with everything today.:ho


So 3 hours ago,I finally managed to kill the 1st Feral Behemoth in 1 round {it was  very easy thanks to Lightning awesome Launch and Aqua-strike ability}and I can use Lightning(leader)+Odin again.

Now are (Crystarium Ravager role) Hope + (Commando role) Lightning and their weapons on level 2.With bonuses of course!!

 Total game play as of now is  24 hours,48 minutes en 37 seconds! 

I am holding a super marathon(60 hours of PS3 games and anime+manga) this Eastern weekend,so I won't be available till Tuesday morning!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Get outta here with that FFXIII talk. 

This thread is devoted to either Hentai, Persona, penises, or anime.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 5, 2012)

One day I will find a way to kill you, CMX....


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> LOL
> 
> I just discovered yesterday evening that you can upgrade accessories besides weapon in Final Fantasy XIII(was testing it out). I went all out with everything today.:ho
> 
> ...


Keep at it. I would join along with you but I'm doing some Vesperia time atm.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Silly CMX, thinks business is the same as it was when he was young... in the 60s.



:rofl



Furious George said:


> One day I will find a way to kill you, CMX....



You talk about killing CMX when you can not even destroy Esura.

Esura=final boss
CMX=Ubber hidden boss


----------



## Esura (Apr 5, 2012)

I always liked Lightning in FFXIII. She is so cool and strong. A fierce woman indeed. No titties or ass but she has enough character to be one of my favorite characters in the series.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 5, 2012)

Lightning? cool? strong?
Best joke I've heard all day.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Speaking of Final Fantasy, I remember when I first played FFVI and fought Ultros.


It was like a religious experience where you're floating above your bed as god reaches out of heaven and raptures you into his golden, loving arms and embraces you for an enternity within the twinkling of an eye. Suddenly, as if by some cosmic design, I knew that I had met my one true idol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Speaking of Final Fantasy, I remember when I first played FFVI and fought Ultros.
> 
> 
> It was like a religious experience where you're floating above your bed as god reaches out of heaven and raptures you into his golden, loving arms and embraces you for an enternity within the twinkling of an eye. Suddenly, as if by some cosmic design, I knew that I had met my one true idol.



I don't know about that...to me it just felt like a knock off of the Gilgamesh fight from V...but hey thats just me and my opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

Some people don't appreciate that artistic epicness that is Ultros.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Some people don't appreciate that artistic epicness that is Ultros.



Or you know...people know he is just an ugly knock off of Gilgamesh. He is like what Gilgamesh shitted while he was transformed. That is why Ultros comes out the canal.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

I think you're mistaken.

Gilgamesh is a perpetual failure who is always on the lookout for the legendary sword, Excalibur. He runs around various games, gets his ass kicked, finds what he thinks is the real deal, and gets raped again and again because he was fooled by the Excalipoor.

Ultros is a badass friend.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I think you're mistaken.
> 
> Gilgamesh is a perpetual failure who is always on the lookout for the legendary sword, Excalibur. He runs around various games, gets his ass kicked, finds what he thinks is the real deal, and gets raped again and again because he was fooled by the Excalipoor.
> 
> Ultros is a badass friend.



Once again I must correct you as always.

Gilgamesh does not get his ass kicked for one. He just gets into simple spars with the main party of different games. He then respects them so much that he lends them spare gear. And in tribute to their ability he creates for himself a PERFECT replica of their blade.

 As for his quest for Excalibur, he is more enjoying the quest then being frustrated by it. He enjoys the chase, it is a much better endevour then being some punk ass cashier at a colesseum or actually appearing XIII. Because at the end of the Day of searching and running a successful business, he returns hom eto his hawt ass woman Cloud of Darkness for some R&R.

What, CMX, does Ultros come home to after a shitty day at the colesseum. hm?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Once again I must correct you as always.
> 
> Gilgamesh does not get his ass kicked for one. He just gets into simple spars with the main party of different games. He then respects them so much that he lends them spare gear. And in tribute to their ability he creates for himself a PERFECT replica of their blade.
> 
> ...


 


X-DarkXNation-X said:


> How you both frustrate me...


 You're right, I was wrong.

He doesn't always get beat up. First he flees from about 4 battles like a little bitch.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 6, 2012)

Fuck,wanted to play FFXIII today for a while,suddenly my PS3 Blue-ray player isn't working anymore.The laser has to be replaced,cause even other game discs aren't working.

Why the fuck isn't there any game/install data(~ 5-20 GiB) to put on the HDD??


----------



## Nois (Apr 6, 2012)

FF XIII breaks Blu-ray


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 6, 2012)

That's it; I'm never playing FFXIII again! 



Oh, wait, I was never going to that in the first place.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 6, 2012)

Nois said:


> FF XIII breaks Blu-ray



Actually,all games which must be constantly played with the disc only sucks big time!


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 6, 2012)

omf I didn't even realize there was a new thread OTL.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 6, 2012)

Velocity said:


> ARE YOU ADVERTISING?



Mod, make this thread good again!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 6, 2012)

Operation Nora end boss is crazy ass fuck,get my ass kicked constantly.

Total game play as of now is actually 28 hours,12 minutes en 30 seconds!Good thing I saved my progress.

I am holding a super marathon(60 hours of PS3 games and anime+manga) on 2-5 May.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 6, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Mod, make this thread good again!



Seriously! What the heck's happened in here? 

This is the Final Fantasy thread, damnit! If you guys want to chat, go use the Convo Thread!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 6, 2012)

What chapter is the 1st mission?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 6, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> You're right, I was wrong.
> 
> He doesn't always get beat up. First he flees from about 4 battles like a little bitch.



You were once again confusing Ultros with Gilgamesh.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 6, 2012)

Sorry Velo OTL.



anyways I'm sure it's already been shared, but have you guys seen that XIII fashion thing? lol wat.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 7, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Sorry Velo OTL.
> 
> 
> 
> anyways I'm sure it's already been shared, but have you guys seen that XIII fashion thing? lol wat.



What ?where?


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 7, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 7, 2012)

Gil using guns? smh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 7, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> *Spoiler*: __



*OH!



FUCK!



YYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1*


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 7, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> Gil using guns? smh



He had Rocket Punch and Missile in Duodecim and V


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 7, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Damn he looks so damn cool then again he always does unlike a certain oversized 8 limed purple sea animal I could name.


----------



## Nois (Apr 7, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> Gil using guns? smh



Inb4 gunblades


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 7, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Damn he looks so damn cool then again he always does unlike a certain oversized 8 limed purple sea animal I could name.



FUCK YEAH!



Nois said:


> Inb4 gunblades



what is there to hate!? seriously!?


----------



## Chaelius (Apr 7, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> He enjoys the chase, it is a much better endevour then being some punk ass cashier at a colesseum or *actually appearing XIII.*





X-DarkXNation-X said:


> *OH!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






At least now Gil can add "Was solo'd by Serah" to his list of achievements.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 7, 2012)

Girugamesh looks badass.


----------



## Nois (Apr 7, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> FUCK YEAH!
> 
> 
> 
> what is there to hate!? seriously!?



Giglamesh going from his lifelong journey to collect the epicness incarnate in swords, and then popping up with a bunch of colts

Well, I don't mind gunblades per se, as long as they're executed properly.

Also, Gilgamesh and Ultros better interact

I want my lulz damnit


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 7, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> What ?where?




*Spoiler*: _they look like advertisements for the sims or something_


----------



## Fraust (Apr 7, 2012)

Sazh is the epitome of swagger and Noel's looks like a good "u mad?" pic.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 7, 2012)

Gil went from crossing dimensions collecting legendary Sword, to this shit.
Fuck Square


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 7, 2012)

I'll make this thread good again George.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 7, 2012)

My favorite party member in FFVIII is Selphie. Because while she may look to be the stereotypical bubbly anime girl, she will gleefully cause mass destruction.

Other than her Laguna is a lovable dope. Agreed with him being main character.

Oh and I liked Seifer. He was in the party for a few minutes.

Hey George, be  sure to remind me when Xenogears/Saga comes up in the VG Tournament.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 7, 2012)

pek Selphie

I loved the dynamic between squall, Zell and Seifer. unlike everyone in this thread I loved the entire FF VIII party, excerpt Irvine(bitch stole my waifu)


----------



## Nois (Apr 7, 2012)

I always liked Quistis

But I'm a teacher


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 7, 2012)

Seifer is a blonde male, therefore he's the hottest & best character.


----------



## Nois (Apr 7, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> Seifer is a blonde male, therefore he's the hottest & best character.



The asian inferiority complex strikes again


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 7, 2012)

Seifer's not really my type but I can see why girls would like him.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

Squall is better looking than Seifer.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 7, 2012)

Ward is teh Hottest


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

If I was a girl, I'd bang Laguna.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> My favorite party member in FFVIII is Selphie. Because while she may look to be the stereotypical bubbly anime girl, she will gleefully cause mass destruction.
> 
> Other than her Laguna is a lovable dope. Agreed with him being main character.
> 
> ...




Can do.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 7, 2012)

If i waz a girl i'd bang Selphie


----------



## Nois (Apr 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Seifer's not really my type but I can see why girls would like him.


Because he's cocky and he's a dick?


Esura said:


> Squall is better looking than Seifer.



Yes, but he's also angsty and fucked up for the most part of the game.


I wonder what would come out of Squall if he was growing up with Laguna around


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 7, 2012)

If I was a man I'd take Rinoa up the ass.

Seriously, whatever the flaws in her character, she's really hot.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> If I was a man I'd take Rinoa up the ass.
> 
> Seriously, whatever the flaws in her character, *she's really hot.*



Eh, she's generic if you ask me (and why wouldn't you? ).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 7, 2012)

Generic is quality in Final Fantasy VIII because it means it's not horrible.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 7, 2012)

That's not a bad point. 

Edea I would smash and I would smash thoroughly.


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

Rinoa does indeed look like a generic asian girl.

At least Tifa has big boobs and probably a sweet ass.

And dat Rydia got the whole package 

Edea is dat sexy ass MILF 

Terra has cool hair and is pretty hot too


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

Nois said:


> Because he's cocky and he's a dick?
> 
> 
> Yes, but he's also angsty and fucked up for the most part of the game.
> ...


Seifer was a cockier person and a bigger dick than Squall. And lets not get into that Sorceress Knight shit.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> If I was a man *I'd take Rinoa up the ass.*
> 
> Seriously, whatever the flaws in her character, *she's really hot*.


Agreed. Its Rinoa's saving grace for me.


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

You are a man Anti, and we already know your inclination for having futa girls fuck you in the ass.............


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 7, 2012)

I didn't know people here knew about my futa fetish. 




Oh well. I'm bi so it makes sense to like two of your favorite foods put together.


----------



## Esura (Apr 7, 2012)

Wait...you like futas too?

I'm picky on my futas though. I prefer futa on non-futa girl.

Now I need to find some more FF futa stuff.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 7, 2012)

Hottest girl from FFVIII. Let me think about that for a second. Got to be Selphie because I like her hair, she likes to blow stuff up and I just think she looks hot. Nothing compared to Fang though


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 7, 2012)

wait, rinoa's hot? 





she looks like an annoying asian girl
/cough.


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

Edea is clearly the hottest from FF8 but the second hottest has got to be Adell.....


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> wait, rinoa's hot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So not to different from you?


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 7, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> wait, rinoa's hot?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She is alright but not anything special in my eyes.


----------



## Nois (Apr 7, 2012)

If Rinoa's hot, the we clearly have pedophiles with an affinity towards ultra bland here

Then again, all teh characters in that game are like 10...


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 7, 2012)

Nois said:


> If Rinoa's hot, the we clearly have pedophiles with an affinity towards ultra bland here
> 
> Then again, all teh characters in that game are like 10...



Rinoa's like 17 dude


----------



## Nois (Apr 7, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Rinoa's like 17 dude



She looks, dresses and acts like she's 8-10

Seriously, she's one step from wearing a sweatshirt and having greasy hair...


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 7, 2012)

Nois said:


> She looks, dresses and acts like she's 8-10
> 
> Seriously, she's one step from wearing a sweatshirt and having greasy hair...



I'll give that she acts like a 10 year old, one of the many reasons I don't like her but I don't see how she looks like a 10 year old. She is certainly much taller than any 10 year old I've ever seen.


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

Nois is just afraid of being a pedo to his students.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 7, 2012)

Nois said:


> Seriously, she's one step from wearing a sweatshirt and having greasy hair...



     .


----------



## Nois (Apr 7, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I'll give that she acts like a 10 year old, one of the many reasons I don't like her but I don't see how she looks like a 10 year old. She is certainly much taller than any 10 year old I've ever seen.


She wears something no girl her age would fucking wear. She's like the homeschooled, weak 19th cent lil' lady, who has a puppy and wants to go to war


The World said:


> Nois is just afraid of being a pedo to his students.



Most of my students are legally fuckable

But seriously... Riona is the fucking Bella Swan of Final Fantasy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 7, 2012)

Nois said:


> Giglamesh going from his lifelong journey to collect the epicness incarnate in swords, and then popping up with a bunch of colts
> 
> Well, I don't mind gunblades per se, as long as they're executed properly.
> 
> ...





Hugo Hill said:


> Gil went from crossing dimensions collecting legendary Sword, to this shit.
> Fuck Square



What is wrong with picking up a side job of collecting glocks!? he can not have another collecting gig? You see he still caries his weapons!



The World said:


> Edea is clearly the hottest from FF8 but the *second hottest has got to be* Adell.....



Ultemicia.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 7, 2012)

I don't really care for Edea. I think it has to do with what she does to her hair and that dumb headdress thing.

Oddly enough Adel of all the Evil Sorceresses has the best feminine hair. It's so long and flowing and I like long hair.




Esura said:


> Wait...you like futas too?
> 
> I'm picky on my futas though. I prefer futa on non-futa girl.
> 
> Now I need to find some more FF futa stuff.



I got some FFX-2 doujins if you want them.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 7, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't really care for Edea. I think it has to do with what she does to her hair and that dumb headdress thing.
> 
> Oddly enough Adel of all the Evil Sorceresses has the best feminine hair. It's so long and flowing and I like long hair.



Yeah the hair thing is pretty stupid. One side is like a horn.... a precursor to the awful designs to com from FFX-XIII?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 7, 2012)

snow's hairdo shouldn't even be considered a hairdo .


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah the hair thing is pretty stupid. One side is like a horn.... a precursor to the awful designs to com from FFX-XIII?



It looks more like a seashell, blame Ultemecia for making her look that way. 


Funny thing is, Nomura designed her to try and emulate Amano's work. 

He created her apparently before he even worked on FF7





BrightlyGoob said:


> snow's hairdo shouldn't even be considered a hairdo .



I thought that was a chocobo on Snow's head in XIII-2.

Or somebody threw a grenade in his hair and had a gay asian stylist try and fix it.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 7, 2012)

you say gay asian hairstylist as if it's a bad thing . his hair looks more like an attempt from some japanese video game character designer to make a character looking "rad" but instead, made hair just as horrible as the character.




actually i shouldn't hate on snow that much but still.


----------



## The World (Apr 7, 2012)

PROMPTO PROMPTO PROMPTOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2012)

I ordered a new copy of FFVIII. 

Looking forward to playing the game with my more matured eyes. Well, eye.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2012)

Nois said:


> She wears something no girl her age would fucking wear. She's like the homeschooled, weak 19th cent lil' lady, who has a puppy and wants to go to war
> 
> 
> Most of my students are legally fuckable
> ...



You go too fucking far now. 

Its not like she is the only character in the FF series to wear improbable clothes. Actually, she (well all of the FFVIII girls) probably has the most realistic set of clothing out of every other female character in the entire series...so that should tell you something.

Who'd think I'd be defending Rinoa of all characters? 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> I got some FFX-2 doujins if you want them.


Sure, PM me the links.

And you only have one eye?


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> You go too fucking far now.
> 
> Its not like she is the only character in the FF series to wear improbable clothes. Actually, she (well all of the FFVIII girls) *probably has the most realistic set of clothing out of every other female character in the entire series...*so that should tell you something.
> 
> ...


That's probably one of the issues. Why do they have to make the most realistic character look like a blaze bitch that's been kept in the basement

I'm not a biga hater though, I liked the game, but was always mad with Rinoa being Rinoa

And that Bella thing stands...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## zenieth (Apr 8, 2012)

That just reminds me of KH squall

AKA

turning regularly dressed characters into overly flamboyant and idiotic styles.


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> That just reminds me of KH squall
> 
> AKA
> 
> turning regularly dressed characters into overly flamboyant and idiotic styles.



VISUAL FUCKING KEI UP IN THIS BITCH









I actually liked Squall's design in VIII. Very simple uniform/tee/whatever; dude has a gunblade. Zell was the same for me.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 8, 2012)

He had belts on his arm


Fucking belts

on the arm


Why?

Cause Nomura


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2012)

Now may I ask what is wrong with the above pic for Rhiona?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 8, 2012)

look to the side of her pants

and consider the difference between her left and right arm

There's your answer.


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2012)

It's like Nomura's dressing people up in random pieces of cloth and some curtain leftovers. Puts zippers and belts on it and goes



... where's my fucking Amano


----------



## zenieth (Apr 8, 2012)

Busy being internationally acclaimed and sipping margaritas.


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2012)

I liked it, when he announced he's working on some changes in his style... added zippers to the belts

I'm actually surprised Giglamesh switched to guns and not belt buckles...


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2012)

Nois said:


> That's probably one of the issues. Why do they have to make the most realistic character look like a blaze bitch that's been kept in the basement
> 
> I'm not a biga hater though, I liked the game, but was always mad with Rinoa being Rinoa
> *
> And that Bella thing stands...*


No...nope. I can't accept that.



Nois said:


> *It's like Nomura's dressing people up in random pieces of cloth and some curtain leftovers.* Puts zippers and belts on it and goes
> 
> 
> 
> ... *where's my fucking Amano*



That's not any better....at all...at ALL.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 8, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Now may I ask what is wrong with the above pic for Rhiona?



lacks zippers and needs more belts.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2012)

Rinoa's outfit is pretty normal compared to most FF girls.

I brought it up elsewhere and apparently her over shirt/duster thingy was common in a few people's high school.


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Rinoa's outfit is pretty normal compared to most FF girls.
> 
> I brought it up elsewhere and apparently her over shirt/duster thingy was common in a few people's high school.



In the 90s...


----------



## zenieth (Apr 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> No...nope. I can't accept that.
> 
> 
> 
> *That's not any better....at all...at ALL.*









Bitch please



There's a reason one is an international artist and the other

isn't


----------



## zenieth (Apr 8, 2012)

Nois said:


> In the 90s...



which is when the game was released


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Bitch please
> 
> 
> There's a reason one is an international artist and the other
> ...




Way to miss the point. Not knocking Amano but have you seen the concept work for previous FFs? Or some of his work beyond FF? Amano is no stranger to dressing up characters in the most unorthodox way possible but it doesn't stop people for appreciating his beautiful work.

Oh yeah, there is a reason one is an international artist and the other isn't. Amano was involved in much more projects beyond gaming than Nomura ever was. And lets not forget HOW long Amano been in the art game. Also, Amano is able to show variety in his artwork because of the freedom he has in his career, you know, being a freelancer and all.


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2012)

Nomura should go back trying to emulate Amano's work. 

He might make some better games.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2012)

The World said:


> Nomura should go back trying to emulate Amano's work.
> 
> He might make some better games.



What does emulating Amano's work have to do with making a better game?

0/10


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> What does emulating Amano's work have to do with making a better game?
> 
> 0/10



In case of Nomura... everything.

Btw, anyone else is under the impression that Tidus' design is a retarded Zac Efron version of Zell?


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2012)

Nois said:


> In case of Nomura... everything.



That makes...no sense.

Whatever, I'm out. Touhou time.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> Way to miss the point. Not knocking Amano but have you seen the concept work for previous FFs? Or some of his work beyond FF? Amano is no stranger to dressing up characters in the most unorthodox way possible but it doesn't stop people for appreciating his beautiful work.
> 
> Oh yeah, there is a reason one is an international artist and the other isn't. Amano was involved in much more projects beyond gaming than Nomura ever was. And lets not forget HOW long Amano been in the art game. Also, Amano is able to show variety in his artwork because of the freedom he has in his career, you know, being a freelancer and all.



You this kinda argument would have flied if not for the fact that  Nomura came into his own during the time when FF went international. And FF for all its flack is pretty damn big internationally and despite all of this Nomura still isn't an internationally acclaimed artist. It's one thing to tote that another artist has been around longer and thus been of high acclaim, but when you basically step into the field with heavy hitting titles and still not acclaimed, chances are... You aren't the shit.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 8, 2012)

How does Gilgamesh look like anyway??


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> You this kinda argument would have flied if not for the fact that  Nomura came into his own during the time when FF went international. And FF for all its flack is pretty damn big internationally and despite all of this Nomura still isn't an internationally acclaimed artist. It's one thing to tote that another artist has been around longer and thus been of high acclaim, but when you basically step into the field with heavy hitting titles and still not acclaimed, chances are... You aren't the shit.



I guess it's rthe fact that Nomura's art is medicore to good manga, while Amano is considered a painter more than anything.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 8, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> How does Gilgamesh look like anyway??



*Spoiler*: __ 








his new ffXIII look is really disappointing.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 8, 2012)

Isn't that a 100% copy of his FF12 look?


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2012)

These fucking dudes seriously should team up some game


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 8, 2012)

Gil X Bahamut would make the ultimate team


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2012)

Esura said:


> What does emulating Amano's work have to do with making a better game?
> 
> 0/10



It's when he was involved in better games. 



Hugo Hill said:


> Gil X Bahamut would make the ultimate team



Why does ever asshole English script have Bahamut pronounced Bahamoooooot? 

Sounds so fucking stupid 

There are 2 ways to pronounce this shit!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> look to the side of her pants
> 
> and consider the difference between her left and right arm
> 
> There's your answer.



Is it really as bad as anything X and newer? The only extra belts are on her boots...which would just be straps!



Hugo Hill said:


> lacks zippers and needs more belts.



Or Buttomn perhaps?:ho



Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> How does Gilgamesh look like anyway??





Hugo Hill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gilgamesh is pimp...he has more then one outfit. That is how you know he is so G.



The World said:


> It's when he was involved in better games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I pronounce it Buh-ha-mut


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 8, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Gilgamesh is pimp...he has more then one outfit. That is how you know he is so G.


meh, the guns clash with his back story and I'm a firm believer in Sword > Guns




> I pronounce it Buh-ha-mut


Not weebo enough, it should be "Ba-ha-muutu"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> meh, the guns clash with his back story and I'm a firm believer in Sword > Guns
> 
> 
> Not weebo enough, it should be "Ba-ha-muutu"



It just means Gilgamesh has expanded his repertoire. No one else in Final Fantasy has done this. But we all know he is at his best with his blades. And think how over powered he will be wielding 4 swords and 2 guns!

And  weebo...


----------



## Fraust (Apr 8, 2012)

Bahamut didn't bother me as much as Eidolon did.

Maybe I'm just stupid, but Ay-doh-lawn (without a 'w' sound, just that inflection) rolled off the tongue for me in FFIX when I read it.


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2012)

It's always been BA-HAA-MOOT for me. As well as AY-DOH-LA[W]N.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 8, 2012)

i used to get bahamut and behemoth confused back in the day, so i used to read bahamut as behemoth.

btw, between Marlboro's bad breath and behemoth doing a meteor spell as a final which one do you find more irritating. I've gotten a few game overs due to there cheapness.


----------



## Nois (Apr 8, 2012)

BAD BREATH


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 8, 2012)

I only had problems with bad breath in FF VIII. The behemoths in the final dungeon of FF X, and X-2 raped my shit, especially since i don't usually level grind, thus my hp was not high enough to survive me their metor shit. I find bad breath easy to defend against if you're expecting it.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 8, 2012)

Bad Breath is DEFINITELY the worst. It inflicts all of the bad statuses in the game and if there's no accessory to protect against those statuses, your party could potentially be fucked.


----------



## The World (Apr 8, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Bahamut didn't bother me as much as Eidolon did.
> 
> Maybe I'm just stupid, but Ay-doh-lawn (without a 'w' sound, just that inflection) rolled off the tongue for me in FFIX when I read it.



Yeah, FFXIII ruins everything.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2012)

Bad Breath....Bad...fucking...Breath.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2012)

VIII's bad breath fucked you all up to hell. I remember when I was on Island closest to heaven, was it? Maybe it was the hell Island one but in anycase that Marlboro ruined my day.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2012)

Mura said:


> VIII's bad breath fucked you all up to hell. I remember when I was on Island closest to heaven, was it? Maybe it was the hell Island one but in anycase that Marlboro ruined my day.





indeed it did...


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 8, 2012)

I walk into this thread to see you guys TAW-LKING-LIE-K-TH-ISS like ESL kids.





Bad breath in IX wasn't that bad, though .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2012)

Don't be talking down on ESL kids, I was around them when I was in junior high and high school. I helped them out whenever I could just to get them through the day.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 8, 2012)

Goob says "talking like this" very awkwardly. That's all I got from that post.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2012)

quite...quite...


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2012)

Yes, worship Medaka. Worship her!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 8, 2012)

as long as you keep up these great gifs.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 8, 2012)

She deserves a more ecchi manga.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 8, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yes, worship Medaka. Worship her!



No love for Makoto?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 8, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> No love for Makoto?



Makoto has got dat body too and she shows it off good.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 8, 2012)

Mura said:


> Don't be talking down on ESL kids, I was around them when I was in junior high and high school. I helped them out whenever I could just to get them through the day.



Not talking down on them, just using an actual example. & I used to be in ESL as a child okay.



Fraust said:


> Goob says "talking like this" very awkwardly. That's all I got from that post.



^ shut up English isn't my first language pft .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2012)

BG's first language is love.


----------



## Esura (Apr 8, 2012)

Aren't we supposed to be talking about FF?

Yup, I'm being _that_ guy since my posts here got moved to the damn general thread for being offtopic.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 8, 2012)

Well I'll be sure to talk about FF once I start my replay of FFVIII.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


> Aren't we supposed to be talking about FF?


my bad, i do this to every thread i enter. 




Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well I'll be sure to talk about FF once I start my replay of FFVIII.



I wanna replay VIII too but I don't have a copy anymore, so I'll have to buy it on PSN OTL.

so someone on CoD thought final fantasy was porn when i said it was one of the other series i enjoyed playing .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2012)

BrightlyGoob said:


> so someone on CoD thought final fantasy was porn when i said it was one of the other series i enjoyed playing .



You expect many people from the fps scene to know any other series not a fps to them.

Anyway lets talk about Quistis, the hottest teacher in Final Fantasy history. I wish they had done a better job with her character.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 9, 2012)

...are there any other teachers in FF besides Quistis?
I think she's the hottest by default since there's no competition.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 9, 2012)

Fei will rock out with his cock out over any FF protagonist.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, Serah is a teacher in FFXIII-2 actually. Kids in New Bodham actually calls her Miss Farron.

I think Serah is hotter than Quistis. The latter only got the glasses going for her.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 9, 2012)

Serah was pretty in FFXIII. No idea what she looks like in XIII-2.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Serah was pretty in FFXIII. No idea what she looks like in XIII-2.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura really comparing in game models to one another?


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

No. I was showing him pics of Serah from FFXIII-2.

She got a bikini costume too, and a Commander Shepard costume.

So yeah, FFXIII-2 Serah is hotter than Quistis.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2012)

But she is not a teacher.

Hot, yes. Teacher no.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> But she is not a teacher.
> 
> Hot, yes. Teacher no.



Yep, this lets me know you have not played FFXIII-2 at all.

Serah is in fact a teacher post-FFXIII ending and they mention this multiple times throughout the game. The goddamn kids of New Bodhum calls her Miss Farron and the kids talk about how strict she is can be in class before she set off with Noel to the Historia Crux. Hell, I think she may be the ONLY teacher of the village probably, or they just didn't feel like mentioning any other teachers.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 9, 2012)

I want to talk about good/great FF games not the bad ones..


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

So you don't want to talk about FF12? I don't either.

So anyways, what other hot FF teachers besides Serah and Quistis?

Speaking of FFXIII-2, aside from Tales of Graces f and Hyperdimension Neptunia MK2 it is my third favorite RPG this gen. Fate/EXTRA, Valkyria Chronicles, and Nier are not too far behind.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2012)

Of course I have not played XIII-2! I have not even finished XIII! Next time you give away a spoiler...you spoiler tag it Esura.

Besides she is off screen teach...Quistis has shown her teaching ability.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Of course I have not played XIII-2! I have not even finished XIII! Next time you give away a spoiler...you spoiler tag it Esura.
> 
> Besides she is off screen teach...Quistis has shown her teaching ability.


It's your own damn fault. You was supposed to finish FFXIII ages ago but you jumped on the hater bandwagon so you reap what you sow.

And its not really a damn spoiler. Everyone and their damn mothers know Serah is in FFXIII-2. You find out she is a teacher like an hour into the game.

Also, no Serah isn't an off screen teach as not only does she communicate with a shit load of her students but there is a quest that revolves around the secret her student is keeping. But nice try though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2012)

....Up yours Esura.


Quistis>Serah just based on one not being in a terrible game and the other is not.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 9, 2012)

Oddly, given my preference for blondes, I never found Quistis that hot.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 9, 2012)

Esura said:


>



That's.......quite something!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Leave it to Esura to post those pictures.


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Those are teh official pictures.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Somehow I don't believe that.

I mean a see-through shirt? C'mon now, bro. Her tits ain't even that big.


----------



## Nois (Apr 9, 2012)

inb4 they are, and Square goes adult-pleaser

And Nomura goes "MOAR BETLZ"


----------



## Nois (Apr 9, 2012)

I feel like making some sets


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 9, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Somehow I don't believe that.
> 
> I mean a see-through shirt? C'mon now, bro. Her tits ain't even that big.



After birth tits?


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Her breasts aren't actually that big. Certain shots make her breast appear bigger than what they are. Hell, her entire costume in FFXIII-2 does that. Some of the official artwork has her tits and thighs bigger than what her ingame model portray. From what I heard, they wanted her to look older than what she looked in FFXIII.

And on second thought, I do think someone Photoshopped the picture above as I compare it to my desktop wallpaper (the official artwork with Serah and Lightning, features Serah in that exact same pose) her breasts aren't as pronounced like the one I posted. I got hoodwinked.

Still, her breasts stick out more than it ever did in FFXIII due to her costume.


----------



## Nois (Apr 9, 2012)

Anyone up for FF themed set? 

I'm feeling like some FFXIII sets


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

Only good option is Sazh


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

Nois said:


> Anyone up for FF themed set?
> 
> *I'm feeling like some FFXIII sets*



Not sure if trolling....


----------



## Nois (Apr 9, 2012)

I have sets for CMX and Vasto

And they are perfect


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Nah, I can make my own sets. Thanks anyways.

I'm only repping the K-On! sets for now.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 9, 2012)

CMX is Hope

Dae, who is currently missing, is vanille


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Make Esura an underaged hentai sig.

He'd love that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> CMX is Hope
> 
> *Dae, who is currently missing*, is vanille


----------



## Nois (Apr 9, 2012)

That looks like E-baby stock


----------



## Fraust (Apr 9, 2012)

"Vasto" in the avv? Does this mean you'll revert... please... seriously please?


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 9, 2012)

Let's make a petition to have VastoLorDae back.


*People who want VLD back*:
1. Every member on NF.


----------



## Nois (Apr 9, 2012)

Noone commenting on the set I made for VLD


----------



## Fraust (Apr 9, 2012)

Well done, Nois. You've brought upon the beginning of the return of the original.


----------



## Nois (Apr 9, 2012)

Well, I'm in the "go with just Vasto" camp, but still


----------



## Fraust (Apr 9, 2012)

I'd rather him go with MileyBeiberV2 than what he has now.


----------



## Nois (Apr 9, 2012)

I think the three best shots he's got atm are:

1. Vasto - something new, but still nostalgia:33
2. VastoLorDae - go back, we love him
3. OverLorDae - sounds cool and the acronym for this one is OLD


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

Even I want Vasto back and we're bitter, bitter rivals.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 9, 2012)

OverLorDae is kinda catchy.


----------



## Nois (Apr 9, 2012)

The quotes in your matching sets [which are actual quotes of the characters] want the three letter frenemies back

@Mura, it's like Vasto's died and Unicron's remade him into Over

< dat Transformers nostalgia


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 9, 2012)

I give you permission to change your name to CMX2.


----------



## Nois (Apr 9, 2012)

Imma make a chokobo set for someone


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

Dae Dae is my boi. He needs to go back to VastaLorDae.


----------



## BrightlyGoob (Apr 9, 2012)

*Vasta*LorDae.




now that just sounds feminine .


----------



## Esura (Apr 9, 2012)

But that was his name. VastaLorDae.













I fucked his name up did I?


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 10, 2012)

Nois said:


> Anyone up for FF themed set?
> 
> I'm feeling like some FFXIII sets



Sure why not? Make mine a Cid Raines set please.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 10, 2012)

FFXIII Cid who was neither awesome nor an airship pilot/engineer.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 10, 2012)

XIII-2  version of COTBB is pretty good


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFXIII Cid who was neither awesome nor an airship pilot/engineer.


He looked cool as hell though.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFXIII Cid who was neither awesome nor an airship pilot/engineer.



FFXIII Cid who could put Lightning on her ass (which is something no other character in that game could do), looked cool as hell when he transformed and put up one hell of a fight against the l'cie. Who honestly cares if he wasn't a pilot/engineer? I don't.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh and Pupu fights.

[YOUTUBE]0oHTGKPA6w0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0LmCx085-dw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 10, 2012)

Gil
Dat Pupu pek

I miss the days when I didn't need to buy hidden bosses.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

You....don't?

FFXIII-2 has non-DLC hidden bosses that are possibly harder than many of the DLC bosses.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 10, 2012)

I care that he wasn't involved with airships because that's what a Cid does. It's been that way since the beginning.

The only game to break it was.....FFVIII!

FFXIII is officially the spiritual successor to  FFVIII.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

DLC.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 10, 2012)

I still have to pay to fight against the cool bosses. at least its not as bad as capcom's bullshit. Maybe I should wait for the gold edition of FF XIII-2 with all the dlc before I buy this game.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I care that he wasn't involved with airships because that's what a Cid does. It's been that way since the beginning.
> 
> The only game to break it was.....FFVIII!
> 
> FFXIII is officially the spiritual successor to  FFVIII.



FF VIII Cid was headmaster of an Airship/school.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 10, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I care that he wasn't involved with airships because that's what a Cid does. It's been that way since the beginning.
> 
> The only game to break it was.....FFVIII!
> 
> FFXIII is officially the spiritual successor to  FFVIII.



Well he did have the Lindblum at his command as well as the entire cavalry fleet that surrounded it so he wasn't entirely unaffiliated with airships. Really I still don't really care they wanted to try something different and in my opinion it paid off 'cause XIII Cid was cool.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 10, 2012)

XII Cid is coolest Cid


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

FFVI Cid is the coolest Cid.

He's a grampa.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> You....don't?
> 
> FFXIII-2 has non-DLC hidden bosses that are possibly harder than many of the DLC bosses.



Like the Operation Nora end boss?


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 10, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> FFVI Cid is the coolest Cid.
> 
> He's a grampa.



FF VI Cid is actually the worst Cid, he was the least memorable. I think you meant FF IV Cid.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Like the Operation Nora end boss?


Oh yes....ooooo yes. 



Hugo Hill said:


> FF VI Cid is actually the worst Cid, he was the least memorable. I think you meant FF IV Cid.



FFIV Cid was dope but Cid Highwind is the best Cid by a country mile.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Nah, FFVI does everything right.

Everything! 



Okay, FFIV Cid is superior.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> Cid Highwind is the best Cid by a country mile.






*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkZ9-9xqV5w[/YOUTUBE]




FF XII Cid
FF IV Cid
FF IX Cid
FF XIII Cid

These four are the best imo. The rest of had little screan presence.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Still don't know what a country mile is.

Is that anything like a country breakfast?


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are going to sit here and tell me that FFXII or XIII Cid had more screen presence than FFVII Cid? He was a fucking mandatory playable character for god sakes.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 10, 2012)

Esura said:


> You are going to sit here and tell me that FFXII or XIII Cid had more screen presence than FFVII Cid? He was a fucking mandatory playable character for god sakes.



He had as much screen presence as Irvine, Vincent, Cait Sith, Amarant, Wakka and all other forgettable party members.  FF XII and FF XIII Cid just had that charisma going for them. Cid Highwind is a very forgatable character unless he was in your active party. My party in FF VII is Cloud, Tifa, Yuffie, so yeah he had little presence after his little story arc ended.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm gonna start posting here again. I stopped some time around the last thread.

I'm back 

I don't think I ever properly raged against FF13. I think a critique is better than a review for this one. It will be much better than "1000 ways to fuck up an already average game."


----------



## Nois (Apr 10, 2012)

I did not get a chance to play XIII, I think I MIGHT like it, but that's not a given at all. And hm I hope Versus comes out soon. The chara design in that one is really much more to my liking than XIII.

Also, Type-0 seems like a decent FF,


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Type-0....Wasn't that getting localized? I haven't heard a thing on it since.


----------



## Nois (Apr 10, 2012)

I've read quite a lot about it. Seems like a PROPER FF.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 10, 2012)

The first XIII had a great battle system, IMO. The story had pretty bad pacing and lack of good characters, but the lore was pretty interesting. In comparison to previous games, the characters aren't that bad. It's just in comparison to everything else.


----------



## Nois (Apr 10, 2012)

I think that they should make a new Ivalice FF. With different races and more variable characters [Vossler and Montblanc, should have been party members] and the plot should've been paced a bit faster.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

The assassin's creed outfit is out for noel and the outfit for serah based on the popular japanese idol group as well. About to see how is gilgamesh and pupu.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Yo Gilgamesh is a beast. He got 9,999,999 HP. The most I've seen in the game and when he gets staggered he uses sentinel moves. His life bar just ain't moving. I want him on my team.

Pupu be swarming you and they got the UFO as backup to heal and bring in more reinforcements. Don't fuck with those blue aliens.


----------



## Nois (Apr 10, 2012)

Shit sounds dope


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

This Gilgamesh, he ain't bad.

Where is Dae when I start praising his guy for once?

Oh and the battle on the big bridge (FFXIII-2 version) song is pretty good too.


----------



## Nois (Apr 10, 2012)

Dae even got a set to praise the man


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53dyuDOaoHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

They shittinized the Gilgamesh song?


----------



## Nois (Apr 10, 2012)

Listening now, best not be bad

EDIT: it's a bit too soft for Gilgamesh


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Prepare your ears.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

I did forget to mention when gilgamesh un-staggers he heals his HP.

The song ain't the worst thing I've ever heard, don't let CMX fool you Nois.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

Compared to the original it's like they redid the classic Final Fantasy battle music with Lady Gaga.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Don't listen to her music.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 10, 2012)

Mura said:


> I did forget to mention when gilgamesh un-staggers he heals his HP.
> 
> The song ain't the worst thing I've ever heard,* don't let CMX fool you Nois.*



You'd be a fool if you did. CMX almost always has nothing good to say about pretty much anything that's new.


----------



## Nois (Apr 10, 2012)

Mura said:


> I did forget to mention when gilgamesh un-staggers he heals his HP.
> 
> The song ain't the worst thing I've ever heard, don't let CMX fool you Nois.



It kinda sounds to me like they mixed Gilgy's theme with Naruto ost... It's not all that bad, but a bit hm, unbecoming

Plus, I'm wet for NES/SNES music


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

I hear ya Nois.

Some bullshit just happened. When I got gil to half he like turned super saiyan or some shit and then proceeded to rape my party like it was cool.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 10, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53dyuDOaoHM[/YOUTUBE]


 ahhh... I dunno.. too soft for him? I am confused with this theme..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 10, 2012)

It stinks!


----------



## Nois (Apr 10, 2012)

^ PReach, it's soft. Especially for THIS Gilgamesh. Maybe they didn't want the screens and consoles to sweat like it was a marathon in an attempt to render that much gar.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Nois said:


> I've read quite a lot about it. *Seems like a PROPER FF*.





**


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Fight gilgamesh yet esura? Bitch has 9,999,999 HP.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

LOL no. I got my hands full with too much other RPGs and games.

I am planning on platting FFXIII-2 one of these days though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

It'll only take a minu-

Wait no, thats bullshit.


----------



## Esura (Apr 10, 2012)

Wtf is she doing? Just got finished watching Drunken Master or something?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 10, 2012)

Girl in my sig? Greeting her class for the first time.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 11, 2012)

Well i'm getting FFVIII today. First time I've played it in years.

To make things more interesting (since the game is so painfully easy to break) I'm going to try a Forced Class challenge. I did it with XII and it was pretty neat.

Basically Squall will be a Warrior which means I can only junction to Str and Def. My other party member can be a Red Mage which means I can only junction to Spr and Magic Def. My third party member I'm not so sure about. I'm thinking a Buffer/Debuffer and they can only junction to Status Attack/Status Defense.

Of course I know there are other abilities you get access too and I'm not sure how they fit into my plans. Like should I be able to use Recover or Devour or any of that. I'll figure that out once I have played the game a bit and see how well my plan works.

I'm also going to be doing a lot of leveling so the enemies also are higher  levels. It seems the true way to break the game is keeping your level low while making your stats insane with Junctions. With minimal junctions and high-level enemies, fights should be more interesting. 

Also I won't be doing any Triple Triad. Because not only does it break the game, it sucks.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 11, 2012)

Oh and fuck you Photobucket. Now I can't even save the pic and move it to anotehr image host.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 11, 2012)

@Zael Use imgur, its the one I currently use for my images.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 11, 2012)

I would but the gif is saved to PB. I don't have it on my comp anymore.


----------



## Nois (Apr 11, 2012)

Either use imgur, dropbox [CMX can't see db links] or something.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

I heard my name mentioned.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 11, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I heard my name mentioned.



And the sky is blue. What about it?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2012)

Just checking on the little thread that could.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 11, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> He had as much screen presence as Irvine, Vincent, Cait Sith, Amarant, Wakka and all other forgettable party members.  FF XII and FF XIII Cid just had that charisma going for them. Cid Highwind is a very forgatable character unless he was in your active party. My party in FF VII is Cloud, Tifa, Yuffie, so yeah he had little presence after his little story arc ended.



I agree that FFIX's regent Cid was a great Cid my favorite one a fucking oglop/toad lechurer ruler that engineers airships. Dr. Cid was one of XII's best characters. Now here where I disagree with your Cid comments as much as I love FFXIII no way was Cid Raines more memorable than Cid Highwind nor was Dr. Cid. He had little presence the dude took over as temporary leader and his vechicles both the Tiny Bronco and the Highwind also made impact on the game. As far as charisma He's the most has the most. Even though I find him overrated he's still deserves his praise.

You also said that outside of the cids from IV, IX, XII, and XIII the rest had little screen prescence. Headmaster Cid was probably the most plot related cid in a final fantasy with creating of the garden and being married to edea and the whole orphange backstory. Albhed Cid had more prescence than raines who was character development was done poorly.


----------



## Esura (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm actually shocked and amaze Mura is playing FFXIII-2. 

People playing games I already finished.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 11, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm actually shocked and amaze Mura is playing FFXIII-2.
> 
> People playing games I already finished.



I was feeling noel and serah's new costumes and gilgamesh got me pumped. Little late to the party.


----------



## Esura (Apr 11, 2012)

Mura said:


> I was feeling noel and serah's new costumes and gilgamesh got me pumped. Little late to the party.



Yep, so late that even the biggest FFXIII-2 lover on the forum (me) has moved on. 

Its cool though. I can aid you on your journey.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 11, 2012)

Yeah, I'll let you know if I need any help. Things are going pretty smoothly so far.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 11, 2012)

That would be because the game is easier than bingo.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 11, 2012)

Ya know, there is no easier game in the world than Tic Tac Toe.

You got nine spots and need to get three in a row.  Unless your opponent is a a young child or perhaps some sort of primate, it's impossible to win.  Anyone can see the two possibilities of movement coming after you've made your first turn.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Fraust said:


> "Vasto" in the avv? Does this mean you'll revert... please... seriously please?





BrightlyGoob said:


> Let's make a petition to have VastoLorDae back.
> 
> 
> *People who want VLD back*:
> 1. Every member on NF.





Nois said:


> I think the three best shots he's got atm are:
> 
> 1. Vasto - something new, but still nostalgia:33
> 2. VastoLorDae - go back, we love him
> 3. OverLorDae - sounds cool and the acronym for this one is OLD





CrazyMoronX said:


> Even I want Vasto back and we're bitter, bitter rivals.





Mura said:


> OverLorDae is kinda catchy.





Esura said:


> Dae Dae is my boi. He needs to go back to VastaLorDae.





BrightlyGoob said:


> *Vasta*LorDae.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Esura said:


> But that was his name. VastaLorDae.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






No comment...



Mura said:


> This Gilgamesh, he ain't bad.
> 
> Where is Dae when I start praising his guy for once?
> 
> Oh and the battle on the big bridge (FFXIII-2 version) song is pretty good too.





Yo...That Gilgamesh...did ya see? That Gilgamesh...did you see?...That...fucking...GARGAMESH!!!!!:WOW

I need gifs asap!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2012)

I love you....


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2012)

I want severa; gifs. His appearence and when he throws away his guns and whips out his swords...that part was epic. And lee if you keep this up I am going to have to kill for you.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 12, 2012)

Girugameshu deserves a better username.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

They gave Gilgamesh machine guns?


----------



## Nois (Apr 12, 2012)

I like it how Gilgamesh goes with "wanna see my toys, bitch?"


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2012)

How a dog shoots like a cannon, I'll never know.

While I was looking for some gilgamesh pics and gifs for Dae I keep on coming across F/SN and F/Z gilgamesh. While I like him and all its not what I'm looking for right now. Guy is everywhere.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 12, 2012)

pek, that's the real Gil right there, none of this gun shit



			
				CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> They gave Gilgamesh machine guns?


You're only finding out about this now?

dat rinoa


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't follow that shitty game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2012)

I wonder what games you do follow that aren't on the PS or NES/SNES.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

Dragon's Dogma looks good. 
Diablo III, of course.
Anything that's good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> How a dog shoots like a cannon, I'll never know.
> 
> While I was looking for some gilgamesh pics and gifs for Dae I keep on coming across F/SN and F/Z gilgamesh. While I like him and all its not what I'm looking for right now. Guy is everywhere.



Yes I also like that Gilgamesh as well, Do not tell anyone else that as they think I do not, but not as much as Ff Gilgamesh. Only Lee seems to know where to find them...or is making them.



CrazyMoronX said:


> I don't follow that shitty game.



Not even Ultro and Gilgamesh can change your mind!? But...Serah is legit hot in that game...I say that even though I have never played it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

I played the demo.

The battle is just a big ugly mess.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I played the demo.
> 
> The battle is just a big ugly mess.



But....Serah is hot!...and it is suppose to be just like XIII's crappy battle system...what is possibly so bad about it!?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

It is very similar, but it's even worse if you can imagine that.

QTEs.
More flashy movements that mean nothing.
Magic is just little blobs of energy no matter what spell you use.
Camera jammed up monsters' asses.

Terrible, terrible, terrible.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> It is very similar, but it's even worse if you can imagine that.
> 
> QTEs.
> More flashy movements that mean nothing.
> ...



Oh....oh yeah...QTE...and...and blobs of nothing for magic? Please tell me this did not sell well...please tell me that.


----------



## Nois (Apr 12, 2012)

This otter should be a playable character in an FF game


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Oh....oh yeah...QTE...and...and blobs of nothing for magic? Please tell me this did not sell well...please tell me that.



It did not sell nearly as well as FFXIII, but it still did better than the average JRPG over here. The question is, did it sell to SE's expectations? I don't know atm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 12, 2012)

FFXIII is just so bad. So bad.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> FFXIII is just so bad. So bad.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't think that made sense.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2012)

Basically, I don't care how many times cmx says XIII is awful. This is me caring.


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2012)

Mura said:


> Basically, I don't care how many times cmx says XIII is awful. This is me caring.



Agreed.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 12, 2012)

FF XIII was decent, though its at the bottom of the pile as far ffs go. I still enjoyed the battle system, though I found the crysterium boring. The next FF should bring back either a Job system or junction


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2012)

Still gotta get around to playing XIII. I may never get around to it, though, and it will sit in my tv cabinet for all eternity.


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> FF XIII was decent, though its at the bottom of the pile as far ffs go. I still enjoyed the battle system, though I found the crysterium boring. The next FF should bring back either a Job system or *junction*



Joke right?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 12, 2012)

^I hope so too...


----------



## Esura (Apr 12, 2012)

I personally consider the Junction system to be one of the worse gameplay systems in a FF game. Well, second worse, cause nothing is worse than FFII's system. I used to joke about FFXII being worse than FFII since I hate it so but nope...fuck FFII.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 12, 2012)

FF13 could have been way worse for me if I didn't enjoy the battle system. It's the reason I hate FF13-2 so much


----------



## Fraust (Apr 12, 2012)

The title of this thread makes me think it's the XIII-2 thread and I get confused.


Then I remember the conversations are always identical.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Lawls, we still pointlessly bashing on XIII-2 even though we know that most of you already hate it, and a few people like Mura and Esubro are the only people that actually liked it? Especially with members who have been here long as fuck and still pointlessly argue with the same people, countless times over bout the same thing about the same game? Wow.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I don't think that made sense.



I think he means the finger is not really pointing.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Lawls, we still pointlessly bashing on XIII-2 even though we know that most of you already hate it, and a few people like Mura and Esubro are the only people that actually liked it? Especially with members who have been here long as fuck and still pointlessly argue with the same people, countless times over bout the same thing about the same game? Wow.



Pointless argument is the backbone of internet forums!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Suppose so, but there will also be people like me who will say stupid shit like I said, and actually think that it will make a difference. Oh well.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 12, 2012)

I understand the picture on its own, obviously. I don't think it made sense contextually. You were talking with CMX for a while, then Nois and Esura posted, then the "XIII is so bad."

Then randomly "I don't give a darn." It just didn't make sense to me is all.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Suppose so, but there will also be people like me who will say stupid shit like I said, and actually think that it will make a difference. Oh well.



Oh Lee...lee lee...I have much love for you..you and your logic and reason.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

Apparently what I say has no logic because no one ever heeds it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Apparently what I say has no logic because no one ever heeds it.



That is the sins of the internet...ignorance. The only thing you can do is keep trying.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 12, 2012)

Not only did Vasto get a shittier name, he got a shittier set.

He downgraded to FF13-2.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2012)

Nothing was wrong with FFII's system imo, FFII is one of my favorites.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 12, 2012)

I hope you're talking about NA FFII.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 12, 2012)

If by that you mean the one with the Emperor and Palamecia and whatnot, then yes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome said:


> Not only did Vasto get a shittier name, he got a shittier set.
> 
> He downgraded to FF13-2.



Gilgamesh looks good no matter what....NO MATTER WHAT!


----------



## Fraust (Apr 12, 2012)

X is best.

Simplicity is beauty.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 12, 2012)

That is why I am waiting for the ps3 version to be released.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> I personally consider the Junction system to be one of the worse gameplay systems in a FF game. Well, second worse, cause nothing is worse than FFII's system. I used to joke about FFXII being worse than FFII since I hate it so but nope...fuck FFII.



The junction system is my second favourite system after the Job system. It had a lot of versatality, and it was fun figuring out the different effects the magic had on junctions. It is more verstile than the sphere grid and Crysterium systems that I found to be quite linear. After FF IX, all the systems the used were lackluster, I only enjoyed FF x-2 job system.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 13, 2012)

Fraust said:


> X is best.
> 
> Simplicity is beauty.



Then you sir should appreciate this


----------



## The810kid (Apr 13, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> FF XIII was decent, though its at the bottom of the pile as far ffs go. I still enjoyed the battle system, though I found the crysterium boring. The next FF should bring back either a Job system or junction



Agreed on the job system as long as there's enough characters to juggle jobs with. The junction system was so difficult to grasp as  a kid maybe because VIII was filled with tutorials and as a 11 yr old I'm not going to read all that.  Personally I wouldn't mind if they brought back a class system simialr to IX's.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Dat fucking Xenosaga


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 13, 2012)

The810kid said:


> Agreed on the job system as long as there's enough characters to juggle jobs with. The junction system was so difficult to grasp as  a kid maybe because VIII was filled with tutorials and as a 11 yr old I'm not going to read all that.  Personally I wouldn't mind if they brought back a class system simialr to IX's.



Indeed, IX's system was 
I just hate the ultra linear systems like sphere grid and Crystarium, I want a system that allows greater character customization.


----------



## Nois (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey guys, I like you guys


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

The finger is pointing to the sun.

The sun is the largest object in the solar system.

You're basically saying that you give the largest fuck possible.


----------



## Nois (Apr 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> The finger is pointing to the sun.
> 
> The sun is the largest object in the solar system.
> 
> You're basically saying that you give the largest fuck possible.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 13, 2012)

The810kid said:


> Then you sir should appreciate this



What does that have to do with the battle system?




> The finger is pointing to the sun.
> 
> The sun is the largest object in the solar system.
> 
> You're basically saying that you give the largest fuck possible.



Hey old timer, get with the new anime. It's not the sun, it's his Noble Phantasm.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

I don't watch shit-ass anime.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Wow, calling it shit, for what reasons CMX?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

I mean in general. Not that the anime itself is shit-ass.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Confused, what in general is shit ass?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

Watching anime is a shit-ass thing to do.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

Wait, Faust is into the Fate series too? 


Woooow.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

Sounds like something shitty CMX would say.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Why are you guys going at it with CMX on this? You should know his stance by now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

I like to point out the same shit atleast once a week. Keep that continuity going.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

I actually don't know CMX's stances. He just type random shit that comes to his head. At first he was all about the Ultros, now he is beating his dick off to other dumb shit.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

meh, nothing new, CMX being CMX. Can't blame him for that, that is just how he is. He is going senile in his old age.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

Speaking of beating dicks off.



I feel like doing so to this picture.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 13, 2012)

I saw Stay Night a while back, it was alright. But Fate/Zero is simply the best anime right now, shit needs to start back up.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

You should read the visual novel. Best soundtrack ever.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBYxsv2S1kU[/YOUTUBE]

Why they never put this in the anime of Stay night is beyond me.


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm surprised Square Enix haven't gone the VN route for a FF spinoff.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 13, 2012)

Hugo Hill said:


> Indeed, IX's system was
> I just hate the ultra linear systems like sphere grid and Crystarium, I want a system that allows greater character customization.



The only flaw with Ix's battle system was the damn snail ATB meter and the horrible execution of trance.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 13, 2012)

Esura said:


> Speaking of beating dicks off.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like doing so to this picture.



Who that be? Want nudes.



PS: I am not senile, I'm just cooler than you guys.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 13, 2012)

I think that's the motto for senile people who can't understand modern stuff.

"Back in my day... and it was cool."


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> PS: I am not senile, I'm just cooler than you guys.



Ok...


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Oh NF... don't ever change...


----------



## Esura (Apr 13, 2012)

Krory said:


> Oh NF... don't ever change...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 13, 2012)

There was no anime in FF back in CMX's day. It was just stock fantasy tropes that somehow involved flying ships, people from the Moon and talking octopuses.

Things made so much more sense back then.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 13, 2012)

Lets talk FFV and Exdeath.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Started it then stopped and never went back to finish it.


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

FFV - One of only a handful of FF games actually worth playing, maybe.


----------



## Hugo Hill (Apr 13, 2012)

The laws of the Universe mean nothing 

Dat Galuf Vs Exdeath = the greatest moment in FF History


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 13, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Lets talk FFV and Exdeath.



Which anime is the gif??


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Which anime is the gif??



Haiyore! Nyaruko-san.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Haiyore! Nyaruko-san.



Checked!


----------



## Fraust (Apr 13, 2012)

FFV - One of the few FFs I truly hate.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Who that be? Want nudes.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I am not senile, I'm just cooler than you guys.




Don't worry bout who it is, she is too young for you. 

Inb4 this chick is too old for Esura. I swear you guys are too obvious. 

Although CMX, other than Ogre Tactics, what other rpg's you think is 10/10. IN THIS GENERATION of gaming?


----------



## Krory (Apr 13, 2012)

Tactics Ogre.

Not Ogre Tactics.

^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

>< Didn't notice I did that, but ya, you get the point. Also, sup fellow ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## Fraust (Apr 13, 2012)

Tactics Ogre is overall perfect imo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 13, 2012)

Mura said:


> Started it then stopped and never went back to finish it.



That is as bad as your descion to not replace your old sig with another gif.



Krory said:


> FFV - One of only a handful of FF games actually worth playing, maybe.



Good man...I think you are a man.



Fraust said:


> FFV - One of the few FFs I truly hate.



Bad attitude if gave us Gilgamesh.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Don't worry bout who it is, she is too young for you.
> 
> Inb4 this chick is too old for Esura. I swear you guys are too obvious.
> 
> Although CMX, other than Ogre Tactics, what other rpg's you think is 10/10. IN THIS GENERATION of gaming?



My look who has changed their tune.



Fraust said:


> Tactics Ogre is overall perfect imo.



How so? Bullet point answers, please.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 13, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> My look who has changed their tune.
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Bullet point answers, please.



Toot toot my brah, toot toot.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 13, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> That is as bad as your descion to not replace your old sig with another gif.



Sorry, I gotta give my props to the new type-moon VN.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 14, 2012)

Bullet points:



I can't for the life of me find a good picture of Canopus, the most useful character in all of gaming history.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Sorry, I gotta give my props to the new type-moon VN.



Ain't that the VN about Aoko Aozaki from Tsukihime?

Its out already?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

KOS-MOS is the hottest android ever. #18 got nothing on you baby.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ain't that the VN about Aoko Aozaki from Tsukihime?
> 
> Its out already?



Damn straight, got that bitch on my computer as well.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 14, 2012)

Erza x Mirajane hm.

Never thought about that one.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)

You read the chapter last night Zael?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Erza x Mirajane hm.
> 
> Never thought about that one.



The best female duo in fairy tail. I say why not?


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Mura said:


> Damn straight, got that bitch on my computer as well.



It's in english?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 14, 2012)

Esura said:


> It's in english?



No, it'll be quite some time before that happens. Doesn't mean I can't have it though.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

Wish it was in English.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 14, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You read the chapter last night Zael?



I actually just started FT. I got a long ways to go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey hey...back on topic.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 14, 2012)

But dat chapter from last night ^ .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 14, 2012)

May the Loli be with you.


----------



## Esura (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm not a lolicon, but I liked MOMO. She was adorable.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 15, 2012)

Wait,  aren't CMX and the others always saying you are into little girls?

My world is crumbling.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 15, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Wait,  aren't *CMX* and the others always saying you are into little girls?
> 
> My world is crumbling.



There is your problem right there.


----------



## Esura (Apr 15, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Wait,  aren't *CMX* and the others always saying you are into little girls?
> 
> My world is crumbling.



And why are you listening to everything he says? Its CMX for god's sake. The others call anyone who looks under 18 a loli. Half the people in this department don't know what the actual definition for a loli is. Someone here actually called Yui from K-On! a loli. 

I'd be lying if I said I never read a few futa/yuri loli doujins and I'm not disturb by them in the slightest however I'm not heavily interested in lolis. I generally gravitate towards housewife/MILF doujins.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 15, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Wait,  aren't CMX and the others always saying you are into little girls?
> 
> My world is crumbling.



No, only little girls if they look like little boys. There was that whole day about the Resident Evil girls and some other characters with boyish faces.


----------



## Esura (Apr 15, 2012)

Bunch of Rebecca Chambers haters I say.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Fuck dem haters Esubro. You play that ToV.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 15, 2012)

Cloud dreams of a better game.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 16, 2012)

So I think I found the perfect theme for Seifer
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p0UfApqu_I[/youtube]

Pay no mind to the fact it's Ichigo's theme. Ichigo sucks but the song is cool. And the lyrics describe Seifer perfectly-


> If you wanna see some action
> Gotta be the centre of attraction
> Make sure that they got their eyes on you, like the face that you see on every magazine


Perfectly represents his impulsive, attention-seeking nature



> Living out your fantasy, the
> Brightest star for all to see
> 
> This is what you've waited for and it's you that they all adore


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Man, that song. When that shit played in the Soul Society Arc at the beginning when Ichigo wtfpwn'ed the vice captains............with his bare hands.......that shit WAS TEH SHIT.  

/nostalgia.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6LhC7GItZE[/YOUTUBE]

THIS SHIT!!! THIS SHIT!!!!!


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 16, 2012)

Stop playing. You're a pedo.


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6LhC7GItZE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> THIS SHIT!!! THIS SHIT!!!!!



I remember this....but in English.

That was pretty badass. Whenever you hear that track you know shit just got real.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

^ Exactly what I was saying. Now if we can only get you to watch Fairy Tail, Esubro.......


----------



## Esura (Apr 16, 2012)

Fairy Tail...that will come...eventually.

I'm just now getting back into Fate/ZERO. Vesperia been killing my sleep so I'm taking a break from games for a few and just watch some animes.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

Speaking of which, Mura, you find any colorings of last FT's chapter yet?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Speaking of which, Mura, you find any colorings of last FT's chapter yet?



The first like two pages were colored but that is all I saw like that in the chapter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2012)

I would not make that Seifer's theme song. It will always end when Gilgamesh comes by.

I know it is not a Final Fantasy game...but let us discuss the awesomeness of Chrono Trigger.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqTZfknDVes[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Apr 16, 2012)

A lot of people here think it's overrated.

I, however, hail in its everlasting glory. Also, I think it has one of the best overall soundtracks in all of gaming. Wiz Khalifa knows this as well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2012)

Who in their right mind thinks Chrono Trigger is overrated...seriously...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 16, 2012)

The same people that think FFVII is overrated.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

I can think of one person but I doubt he's in his right mind.


----------



## Krory (Apr 16, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> The same people that think FFVII is overrated.



I think FFVII is overrated.

I do not think Chrono Trigger is overrated.

Therefore, I do not exist.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> I think FFVII is overrated.
> 
> I do not think Chrono Trigger is overrated.
> 
> Therefore, I do not exist.



Ofc you don't exist.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ofc you don't exist.



So, basically, I'm God?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> So, basically, I'm God?



I see what you did there.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I see what you did there.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

You.....really like Criminal Minds don't you?


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Nope.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Its cool, I like it too. You have some good taste after all.

Hey Mura-derer, how do you like the idea of ufotable doing a FF anime based on FFIV?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

I watch that shit every week.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, you remember that tomorrow, Esua.

You'll know when it happens.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd rather a FF anime based on FFVIII. FF4 needs to REALLY pass the spotlight now. I dont dislike the series but FFVIII needs more of it's universe expanded.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Can't wait for that FFX remaster on PS3. I might actually buy a PS3 specifically for that game.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Yeah, you remember that tomorrow, Esua.
> 
> You'll know when it happens.


My body is already ready.



Spartan1337 said:


> I'd rather a FF anime based on FFVIII. FF4 needs to REALLY pass the spotlight now. I dont dislike the series but FFVIII needs more of it's universe expanded.



FFVIII wouldn't hurt either, but Cecil vs Kain done by ufotable makes me wanna punch a brick wall and head bang to some Mr. Mister.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Speaking of ufotable Esu, you watch catch up on Fate/Zero today?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Nope, I'm about to watch now.

I thought more people would be posting a bunch of cool stuff today but alas thats not the case so I'm going to dip out on you guys.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> My body is already ready.



We'll see about that. You can thank me later, when you're ready.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm okay with anything ufotable touches. Though I doubt SE will do this.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

You kids enjoy your annie-mays. I've got books to read.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

You can't multitask?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> You kids enjoy your annie-mays. I've got books to read.


Bye!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54IN3URGuM8[/YOUTUBE]

Listen to this before you go! This is so dope.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> ..........................
> 
> 
> Its called reading it tommorow.............
> ...



Unacceptable. Can't tease me and say you gonna read Wolfen Crest and then not read it right away. DIAF.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Bye!
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=54IN3URGuM8[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Listen to this before you go! This is so dope.



Welcome to twenty-eight years ago.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm only 22 dammit. Cut me some slack. I've been trying to catch up on the oldies.

Heard it on the radio at work and I was like, yeeeahh.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm only 26. I've heard it long ago.

Try this:


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Speaking of which, you gonna hook me up with a slushy if I come by?


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Wait... I think I might be only 25.

I forget how old I turned this year.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

That happens to me sometimes.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

It's always such an underwhelming and inconsequential event.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

I honestly don't remember doing anything for my bd this year. It is kinda sad.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> I'm only 26. I've heard it long ago.
> 
> Try this:


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

I love my birthday, even tho I am old... but I do love it.. I don't work for nobody that day. It is my day..


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

It's just another day. No more special than President's Day or Christmas or any other day.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

You shitting on Halloween?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> It's just another day. No more special than President's Day or Christmas or any other day.


 is my job to make it special, that is my mind set for that day...


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You shitting on Halloween?



'tis just a day.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Or play Alan Wake on the PC.

Or watch one of the million movies that use the song.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I can't think of a movie that had that track in it. 

My PC ain't good enough to play Alan Wake.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Star Trek 2 and get on that season 3 (though I still have on episode left).
> 
> And Fate/Zero staying quality. As well as Game of Thrones. And Spartacus just declined a bit with some of the actors. And what happened to the CT talk.



The original Star Trek series?

Dat Fate/Zero and GoT quality.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

lol, no the movie. season 3 of sherlock


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Definately not the best song in the world but its pretty goddamn badass.
> 
> Had it not been for me being on a RPG kick I would almost play Alan Wake just because of this since I have a 360 now.



Why does that song sound like one that should be in the GTAV trailer?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Season 3 of what then?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

sherlock     . the actors are busy with the other two projects


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

>Says "Season 3 of Sherlock" twice
>"Season 3 of what?"


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dat fucking Queen. Wearing that shit in the winter? Lol. But she wanted dat baby so bad, she even allowed for his other lover to come in and get him worked up so she could have the result at the end. Damn.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

stfu i only seen the first episode today, but i love that actress.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

At least the television series makes the story more tolerable.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

I love her round face and color of her eyes.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Um....sure....


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Dat fucking Queen. Wearing that shit in the winter? Lol. But she wanted dat baby so bad, she even allowed for his other lover to come in and get him worked up so she could have the result at the end. Damn.



Wait....waht?


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Moving on from LMJ's inanity...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Moving on from LMJ's inanity...





@ Esu, them Queens back then would do anything to conceive a son. Anything.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

..the fuck ya be talking about shows in this thread for...spammers.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Because there's no FF worth talking about.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Because there's no FF worth talking about.



How quickly you change your tune on this matter, Krory.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol, you new to this thread XDX? You should come over to the general RPG thread.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 17, 2012)

Should all watch Granada Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 17, 2012)

Thread is going fast!:ho


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Top 5 FF protagonists!

5. Cloud Strife
4. Yuna
3. Serah Farron
2. Lightning (Claire Farron)
1. Cecil Harvey


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> * Lightning (Claire Farron)*



That's her real  fucking name? Square-Enix didn't choose a easy name!

Makes me wants to play the game even more


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup, that's her real name but everyone calls her Lightning about 90% of the time.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yup, that's her real name but everyone calls her Lightning about 90% of the time.


I wonder why??


----------



## zenieth (Apr 17, 2012)

Because that's exactly what her name is in french.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Top 5 FF protagonists!
> 
> 5. Cloud Strife
> 4. Yuna
> ...



I see no Zidane in that list.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 17, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Because that's exactly what her name is in french.


I hate French and it actually means clear.:ho


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Where the fuck is Auron on that list?


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

What a God awful list.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Top 5 FF protagonists!
> 
> 5. Cloud Strife
> 4. Yuna
> ...



Zidane eats Cloud for breakfast and shits out Lightning by dinner time.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Anyone notice the irony of how Esua's "best" protagonists are the worst protagonists in video game history?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Cecil is okay (not at #1, though) and Cloud is okay at #5 I guess. We _are_ talking about FF protagonists, the bar is already pretty low.

Warrior of Light > anything past 10.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

in FF talks, anyone who has FFX and FFVII over FFVI is hard for me to pay attention to any discussion from their part.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Cecil is okay (not at #1, though) and Cloud is okay at #5 I guess. We _are_ talking about FF protagonists, the bar is already pretty low.
> 
> Warrior of Light > anything past 10.



Even shitheaps like Tidus and Vaan are better than Cloud and Cecil. They are all garbage.

Not to mention there's plenty of decent protagonists like Basch and Balthier and Beowulf and Mustadio and Edgar, all of which easily trump that list.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 17, 2012)

Beowulf?

I got nothing against Cecil or Cloud.

Lightning sucks though. She wasn't even the best hero in the game.

Best hero in FF is obviously Guy from FFII for he can talk to beavers.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> Even shitheaps like Tidus and Vaan are better than Cloud and Cecil.



                .


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice how my list gets hated on with such fervor that everyone is on topic now. 



Death-kun said:


> Cecil is okay (not at #1, though) and Cloud is okay at #5 I guess. We _are_ talking about FF protagonists, the bar is already pretty low.
> 
> *Warrior of Light* > anything past 10.


Are....you serious? Joke right?



Malvingt2 said:


> in FF talks, *anyone who has FFX and FFVII over FFVI is hard for me to pay attention to any discussion from their part.*


You must not pay attention to a lot of fans I wonder. 



Krory said:


> *Even shitheaps like Tidus and Vaan are better than Cloud and Cecil. They are all garbage.*
> 
> *Not to mention there's plenty of decent protagonists like Basch and Balthier and Beowulf and Mustadio and Edgar, all of which easily trump that list.*


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

"WAAAH. WAAAAH. MY OPINION IS FACT, STOP HATING ON ME. WAAAAAAH!!!!"


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

You do more whining in this department than anyone else so don't try it.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Warrior of Light = best


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

"WAAAAH!!! WAAAAAAAHHHH!!! STOP DISAGREEING WITH ME!!!"


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Which WoL are we talking about here? Dissidia....ok I can understand how you came to that opinion. FF1...nope.



Krory said:


> "WAAAAH!!! WAAAAAAAHHHH!!! STOP DISAGREEING WITH ME!!!"



SHOUT! SHOUT! LET IT ALL OUT!!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> You must not pay attention to a lot of fans I wonder.


 not really...still don't get the FFX love tho. Game is decent beyond that nothing special.. FFVII stole all the ideas of FFVI and went 3D with it. So it is a better game because of that?

Me playing FFVII:

Oh nice, I remember this in FFVI, oh this too... wait this is nice but it was better in FFVI...


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> not really...still don't get the FFX love tho. Game is decent beyond that nothing special.. FFVII stole all the ideas of FFVI and went 3D with it. So it is a better game because of that?
> 
> Me playing FFVII:
> 
> Oh nice, I remember this in FFVI, oh this too... wait this is nice but it was better in FFVI...



I understand people's complaints against FFX's plot and its characters but for my money X is still one of the funnest games in the series gameplay-wise. I mean, I actually *enjoyed* combat and levelling-up in this game whereas in most FF's it felt like a necessary evil. 

And of course FFVI is light years ahead of FFVII. Since when do we bother entertaining Esura's delusions?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> not really...still don't get the FFX love tho. Game is decent beyond that nothing special.. *FFVII stole all the ideas of FFVI and went 3D with it. So it is a better game because of that?*
> 
> Me playing FFVII:
> 
> Oh nice, I remember this in FFVI, oh this too... wait this is nice but it was better in FFVI...



Don't forget that they made them better. The flexibility in growth that the materia system offers in FFVII is why its gameplay gets lumps of praises over FFVI. I can't honestly think of one thing that FFVI does better than FFVII, at all.

I don't think highly of FFVI as other fans do. As far as pre-FFVII FF games go I greatly prefer FFIV to it.


----------



## Deimos (Apr 17, 2012)

Cool protagonists?

*FFVII:* Tifa, Cid, Vincent, Reno (yes he's not a protagonist and I don't care)
*FFVIII:* Nobody...
*FFIX:* Tantalus guys (Zidane, Marcus, ...), Beatrix
*FFX:* Auron, Jecht (a little)
*FFXII:* Balthier, Larsa (you know you like his pots), Gabranth (armor + voice = win)

Haven't played other FFs so I wouldn't know~


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I understand people's complaints against FFX's plot and its characters but for my money X is still one of the funnest games in the series gameplay-wise if you ask me. I mean, I actually *enjoyed* combat and levelling-up in this game whereas in most FF's it felt like a necessary evil.
> 
> *And of course FFVI is light years ahead of FFVII. Since when do we bother entertaining Esura's delusions?*


 fair enough lol


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

That's what people say when they can't make a decent comeback. That's fine, I knew I'd win this discussion.


When is Type-0 getting localized?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> I'm petty.
> 
> 
> I'll just change the subject now before you make me sad face, k?



Classic Esura.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Don't forget that they made them better. The flexibility in growth that the materia system offers in FFVII is why its gameplay gets lumps of praises over FFVI. I can't honestly think of one thing that FFVI does better than FFVII, at all.
> 
> I don't think highly of FFVI as other fans do. As far as pre-FFVII FF games go I greatly prefer FFIV to it.


 better? really? you did play FFVII before FFVI correct? because I don't see it. FVII is a good game but went I go back to it the game, VII has aged so bad compared to FFVI reason why the community want a remake asap. A lot of them will never admit that FFVI is a much better game.



Esura said:


> That's what people say when they can't make a decent comeback. That's fine, I knew I'd win this discussion.
> 
> 
> When is Type-0 getting localized?


 didn't see your post until now..


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> better? really? you did play FFVII before FFVI correct? because I don't see it. FVII is a good game but went I go back to it the game, VII has aged so bad compared to FFVI reason why the community want a remake asap. A lot of them will never admit that FFVI is a much better game.



VII only aged badly graphically due to the early 3D graphics, tis the fate of most early 3D games. Gameplay and the story holds up considerably well however. And that's not the only reason why the community want a remake, its not even a major reason. I think you seem to forget that tech demo which started the extreme demand of the remake for all these years in the first place.

And you make it seem as though FFVI is factually better than FFVII. Do you want to go there? I would love to dismantle your argument if you want to go there.

Yes I played FFVII before FFVI, but that has no bearings on my judgement, considering I think extremely highly of FFIV as well as FFX.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

FF2 is the best.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> FF2 is the best.



Stop trolling, that's almost as bad as saying FFXIII or FFXIII-2 or FFX or FFX-2 are the best.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> *VII only aged badly graphically due to the early 3D graphics, tis the fate of most early 3D games*. Gameplay and the story holds up considerably well however. And that's not the only reason why the community want a remake, its not even a major reason. *I think you seem to forget that tech demo which started the extreme demand of the remake for all these years in the first place.*
> 
> And you make it seem as though FFVI is factually better than FFVII. Do you want to go there? I would love to dismantle your argument if you want to go there.
> 
> Yes I played FFVII before FFVI, but that has no bearings on my judgement, considering I think extremely highly of FFIV as well as FFX.


 about the 3D that is a good point but still is part of the game as a hold, Now yes I saw the Tech demo, really lame to hyped people up with that if there is not plan for such project" Zelda Wii U case"  playing FFVII before FFVI is a factor imo. Is like me playing Oot before ALTTP, really a *big factor* not a lot of people can make a fair judgement in that state..not saying that you can't.. George did it with the Zelda games and oh boy he was struggling..


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

They kept going after IX?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

I want an FFVII remake to come out on the 3DS just to make the VII fanboys unbelievably pissed off.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I want an FFVII remake to come out on the 3DS just to make the VII fanboys unbelievably pissed off.


 and if the rumors about it are true. Oh boy, the internet is going to explode...


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> VII only aged badly graphically due to the early 3D graphics, tis the fate of most early 3D games.



Stating that VII aged badly because of the generation it was in doesn't change the fact that FFVII aged badly and VI didn't at all. 

Just sayin' that all I'm sayin please go on.



> Gameplay and the story holds up considerably well however.



When people say the game didn't age well its generally understood that they're talking about graphics sooo... moot point? 

Even then I can probably argue that the kind of aimless existential prattle that went on in FFVII didnt age all that well at all... It certainly would explain why people kind of poke fun at the story in retrospect I'M JUST SAYIN' IS ALL don't mind me please continue.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I want an FFVII remake to come out on the 3DS just to make the VII fanboys unbelievably pissed off.



But then there'd be even MORE people whining about wanting a port on the PS3 or Wii U and it'd be easily at least twice as annoying as the FFVII fagboys fanboys we have now.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

How any list doesn't have Zidane is beyond me. IX has an overall good cast. I'd take Quina over most characters in the other games.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> about the 3D that is a good point but still is part of the game as a hold, Now yes I saw the Tech demo, really lame to hyped people up with that if there is not plan for such project" Zelda Wii U case"  playing FFVII before FFVI is a factor imo. Is like me playing Oot before ALTTP, really a *big factor* not a lot of people can make a fair judgement in that state..not saying that you can't.. George did it with the Zelda games and oh boy he was struggling..



Playing FFVI before FFVII would also be a factor. While I don't like normally throwing around this word needlessly, nostalgia can play a big part in how one who played a previous entry before FFVII perceives FFVII or any later entries, especially if they had personal expectations that weren't met with FFVII or the later entries. People can have nostalgia towards a game and not even realize it. I was guilty of this with FFVII awhile back as well. This doesn't just apply to FFVI and FFVII though, any franchise really. It would be hard for that person to make a fair judgement as well.

It took a night of playing old games with my niece and showing her older games I loved and her reaction to them to realize how foolish we gaming enthusiasts can be when it comes to older influential games.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Krory said:


> But then there'd be even MORE people whining about wanting a port on the PS3 or Wii U and it'd be easily at least twice as annoying as the FFVII fagboys fanboys we have now.



Then the WiiU allows the 3DS to be displayed on the tv via streaming to the console, and it makes people even more angry.

The tears are so delicious.



Fraust said:


> How any list doesn't have Zidane is beyond me. IX has an overall good cast. I'd take Quina over most characters in the other games.



Vivi, by himself, is better than entire casts.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> How any list doesn't have Zidane is beyond me. IX has an overall good cast. I'd take Quina over most characters in the other games.



Because I never finished FFIX.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

I never finished VI, but I know the entire cast is better than Lightning (in a game I've finished twice), Serah (in a game I 100%), and Yuna who is extremely bland and monotone, though that may be the curse of voice acting vs. 2D.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I never finished VI, but I know the entire cast is better than Lightning (in a game I've finished twice), Serah (in a game I 100%), and Yuna who is extremely bland and monotone, though that may be the curse of voice acting vs. 2D.



Good for you. I don't make rash judgements like that until I'm familiar with both games.

And I have finished FFVI and I have to say I vehemently disagree with your opinion.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

I know I'm constantly on this game's flesh flute but FFIX really does have an impressively strong cast... 

especially since their development feels so natural and not... y'know...


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

Rash, lol. VI is better than XIII before Terra even has her name input. 

I know I'm not alone in this, but damn I pity your mind and what it is satisfied with.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

The great thing about FFIX's cast is that there is almost nothing wrong with any of the characters (I grew to love all of them, and they were all likeable from the very start), and even later in the game when shit gets extreme they're not tossed aside or made irrelevant by all the crazy stuff happening. I hate when games introduce characters that are only relevant during their respective "storylines" or only relevant until that character's problem is resolved. And then they follow the main protagonist because they're oh so grateful for the help but all they really do is stand there and do nothing because their relevance is already extinguished.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Rash, lol. VI is better than XIII before Terra even has her name input.
> 
> *I know I'm not alone in this,* but damn I pity your mind and what it is satisfied with.


You aren't alone actually. Being apart of various FF communities I've seen a small contingent of people share similar opinions.

You mention Terra, but she has nothing on any character as a character post FFVI, or even FFIV...and I'm one of the biggest Terra fans on this forum. Nothing is wrong with your opinion, but don't act like there is something is wrong with mines when your opinion is much more flawed.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> You aren't alone actually.



I didn't mean alone in that. I meant alone in what followed in that sentence. Basic English syntax actually.

Also, mine*.

EDIT: Also, I didn't say anything about Terra. I said the game is better than XIII before you even really play it. XIII is shit compared to VI. I don't need to beat it to know that universally agreed upon opinion (you know, agreed as in reviews and large majority opinion). I didn't use the word "fact", will you shut up now?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> The great thing about FFIX's cast is that there is almost nothing wrong with any of the characters (I grew to love all of them, and they were all likeable from the very start), and even later in the game when shit gets extreme they're not tossed aside or made irrelevant by all the crazy stuff happening. I hate when games introduce characters that are only relevant during their respective "storylines" or only relevant until that character's problem is resolved. And then they follow the main protagonist because they're oh so grateful for the help but all they really do is stand there and do nothing because their relevance is already extinguished.



This is mostly true but I think that Freya importance waned a little bit as the game went on. She had her arc with her boyfriend (a very good arc at that) and then for a bit she just sort of became a shadow. 

Amarant was definitely the least necessary character in the game as well. You can really tell he was added to fill the "cool" quota. 

But the developers probably detected this and gave Amarant and Freya a cool little team dynamic in the latter part of the game that kept the players interested in them. 

Alas for the days when Square was competent.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't reply to Fraust, Esura... He's just trying to incite a response from you and is trolling as usual.



Esura said:


> Don't forget that they made them better. The flexibility in growth that the materia system offers in FFVII is why its gameplay gets lumps of praises over FFVI. I can't honestly think of one thing that FFVI does better than FFVII, at all.
> 
> *I don't think highly of FFVI as other fans do. As far as pre-FFVII FF games go I greatly prefer FFIV to it.*



I feel exactly the same.

Jesus, Esura you may possibly be my long lost brother. We share many likes and dislikes.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Don't reply to Fraust, Esura... He's just trying to incite a response from you and is trolling as usual.


I was but after his edit...I'll bite.



Fraust said:


> I didn't mean alone in that. I meant alone in what followed in that sentence. Basic English syntax actually.
> 
> Also, mine*.
> 
> EDIT: Also, I didn't say anything about Terra. I said the game is better than XIII before you even really play it. XIII is shit compared to VI. I don't need to beat it to know that universally agreed upon opinion (you know, agreed as in reviews and large majority opinion). I didn't use the word "fact", will you shut up now?



No one said it wasn't an agreed upon opinion by a large portion of the fan base at large, one I don't share however. We was talking about the fucking cast not the game in its entirety. Do you even remember what you fucking posted or what you replied to? How about you shut the fuck up before you make yourself look more stupid.



Spartan1337 said:


> I feel exactly the same.
> 
> Jesus, Esura you may possibly be my long lost brother. We share many likes and dislikes.


Great minds think alike broski.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

Trolling as usual? Who are you?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Trolling as usual? Who are you?



I lol'd    .


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

Am I the only one that's not surprised in the slighest that Esua finds in an awful troll that everyone knows about, and one of the few people to be Blender-banned?

Two peas in a pod.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 17, 2012)

Playing FF VII on PSP is not that difficult.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Fuck all ya'll haters on FFXII, that shit was gold, cept for the lack of a main character and the over political bullshit.


----------



## Krory (Apr 17, 2012)

>Lack of a main character
>Had Balthier
>Political "shit" trumps "OMFG, I'M THE CHOSEN ONE, TIME TO SAVE THE WORLD" shit any day


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Fuck all ya'll haters on FFXII, that shit was gold, cept for the lack of a main character and the over political bullshit.


No one said anything about FFXII...yet.

But I need to vent on something anyways and FFXII is a good target. 



Krory said:


> >Lack of a main character
> >Had Balthier
> >Political "shit" trumps "OMFG, I'M THE CHOSEN ONE, TIME TO SAVE THE WORLD" shit any day



I prefer the chosen one/save the world shit to political shit. And I don't care for Han So...I mean Balthier.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

LMJ, your randomness is entertaining.

Larsa. More FFs need Larsa characters who are just pure, intelligent, and connected to the main villain in a way that pulls at opposite ends of their moral beliefs.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

I read up on the past like 50 posts, saw some people talk shit bout FFXII.....I think. But Balthier was pretty dope. Honestly, I think they meant for Vaan to be the MC, but he was shit tier. I don't mind some political stuff in my game, but holy shit, they took it to another level.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 17, 2012)

Guys, guys, guys, calm down.

This FF Hero thing is tearing our happy family apart.

I want some peace and harmony in the FF thread. That's why I think we can all agree that Fei Fong Wong is the best FF hero.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

There will never be peace when people try to constantly pass their opinions as shitty facts while, at the same time, try to demean the opinions of others.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Speaking of Capcom.........


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I read up on the past like 50 posts, saw some people talk shit bout FFXII.....I think. But Balthier was pretty dope. Honestly, I think they meant for Vaan to be the MC, but he was shit tier. I don't mind some political stuff in my game, but holy shit, they took it to another level.


You think FFXII is heavy on political themes? Play FFT. I loved it when I was younger but I pretty much saw all the events completely different than how they actually transpired because I didn't know wtf was a marquis or all that other shit when I was nine.

I thought Delita was brainwashed at first. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Guys, guys, guys, calm down.
> 
> This FF Hero thing is tearing our happy family apart.
> 
> I want some peace and harmony in the FF thread. That's why I think we can all agree that *Fei Fong Wong* is the best FF hero.



Why does that name sound familiar?

Hmmm, I need to think on it.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Speaking of Capcom.........



Capcom sucks lately.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Hotest female FF characters!

Tifa
Yuna
Lightning
Serah
Riku
Rinoa
Aerith
Rosa
Rydia
Terra
Celes
Shelinda
Selphie
Vanille

No particular order!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

....where is Lulu?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm tired of Lulu. Her appearance bores me now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Lol @ Riku.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Riku been my girl (second to Yuna though) since FFX. I started liking her even more after FFX-2.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

Riku from Kingdom Hearts is more attractive than Riku from FFX.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Ya, Riku from KH2 looks better than FFX Riku.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I hate both of you now. 

Sure Riku looks feminine but Rikku is adorable and she got dat body (in FFX-2). I like the spunky girls of the FF series. Yuffie, Selphie, Vanille, Rikku....they all complete me...besides Yuna.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Where was teh booty in FFX? Cept for when she got out of that wetsuit. Now dat Yunalesca.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

If we are only going by ass then you'll be effectively limiting your choices of FF girls by 80%. 

Luckily I'm not too much of a big ass person as much as I love thighs and tits (oh the irony, I know).


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hotest female FF characters!
> 
> Tifa
> Yuna
> ...





Lee Min Jung said:


> ....where is Lulu?



where is Ultemicia, Ashe, Fran, Fang and Cloud of Darkness as well?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> where is Ultemicia, Ashe, Fran, Fang and Cloud of Darkness as well?


Chose not to put them.

You know, when I make a list I usually expect people to reply back with their own lists and we compare and all that shit...not play 20 questions on why I omitted certain characters.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Chose not to put them.
> 
> You know, when I make a list I usually expect people to reply back with their own lists and we compare and all that shit...not play 20 questions on why I omitted certain characters.



Well this is a criticizing section, not a comparing section on this forum sad to say.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> Well this is a criticizing section, not a comparing section on this forum sad to say.



Make a list.

Now.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> You know, when I make a list I usually expect people to reply back with their own lists and we compare and all that shit...not play 20 questions on why I omitted certain characters.



Quit being a girl. Don't share your opinions if you don't want them criticized.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Make a list.
> 
> Now.



Yeah,do it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Quit being a girl. Don't share your opinions if you don't want them criticized.



I get criticized on a daily basis here, that's nothing new.

I would like to see other lists, THEN we can compare...aka criticize other lists...you know...like back in the day. This is awfully one sided right now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

But I am too lazy to make a list, so that I why I hit you up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Make a list.
> 
> Now.



Tifa
Cloud of Darkness
Quistis
lulu
Lightning
Dagger
Vanille
Ultimecia
Serah(XIII-2)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Chose not to put them.
> 
> You know, when I make a list I usually expect people to reply back with their own lists and we compare and all that shit...not play 20 questions on why I omitted certain characters.



we are just adding to an already impressive list...it is just an unfinished list.

Tifa
Yuna
Lightning
Serah
Riku
Rinoa
Aerith
Rosa
Rydia
Terra
Celes
Shelinda
Selphie
Vanille
Lulu
Yunalesca
Ultimecia
Cloud of Darkness
Fran
Ashe
Prishe


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> *Tifa*
> Cloud of Darkness
> Quistis
> lulu
> ...



You good people.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> *we are just adding to an already impressive list*...it is just an unfinished list.
> 
> Tifa
> Yuna
> ...


Then you are good people too.

We should specify the Dissidia version of CoD when it comes to her. She is fucking ugo in FFIII and FFIIIDS.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> we are just adding to an already impressive list...it is just an unfinished list.
> 
> Tifa
> Yuna
> ...



In order?
/10char


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Then you are good people too.
> 
> We should specify the Dissidia version of CoD when it comes to her. She is fucking ugo in FFIII and FFIIIDS.



Dissidia made CoD higher in the ranks. Her gameplay is interesting too but I know you don't like the battle system of it so I won't go further into that.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, if we want to do an order....

Wow thats a fucking undertaking. They are all hot in their own way and they all deserved to get raped and gangbaned and mind broken.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, if we want to do an order....
> 
> Wow thats a fucking undertaking. They are all hot in their own way and they all *deserved to get raped and gangbaned and mind broken.*





repped.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> Dissidia made CoD higher in the ranks. Her gameplay is interesting too but I know you don't like the battle system of it so I won't go further into that.



Its not too bad actually, I was just expecting something different from a FF fighting game.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Speaking of mind broken, go read Wolfen Crest.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> In order?
> /10char





Esura said:


> Well, if we want to do an order....
> 
> Wow thats a fucking undertaking. They are all hot in their own way and they all deserved to get raped and gangbaned and mind broken.



I find this an improbable thing to do with that list...but I will try. Give me a few minutes, I am grilling right now.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its not too bad actually, I was just expecting something different from a FF fighting game.



Tifa's feints.

Though the computer will predict that shit like its cool.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

Lulu's the only woman that's needed. Considering she actually looks like a grown woman. You know, in countries that aren't Japan.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> repped.


I keeps it real.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Speaking of mind broken, go read Wolfen Crest.


I will...



X-DarkXNation-X said:


> I find this an improbable thing to do with that list...but I will try. Give me a few minutes, I am grilling right now.


You will be an honorary member of Unlimited Esura Works if you do buddy!





Mura said:


> Tifa's feints.
> 
> Though the computer will predict that shit like its cool.


I never used Tifa much. I picked Yuna and ran with it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Lulu's the only woman that's needed. Considering she actually looks like a grown woman. You know, in countries that aren't Japan.



Do not start that. Just go with the flow.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

My flow is that I like women that look like women. No argument intended. 

I think the others would've been more attractive to me if I was still 16.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Lulu's the only woman that's needed. Considering she actually looks like a grown woman. You know, in countries that aren't Japan.



Eh, Ashe was pretty decent too.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Lulu's the only woman that's needed. Considering she actually looks like a grown woman. You know, in countries that aren't Japan.



Only one that looks like a grown woman on that list.

stop trolling.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Eh, Ashe was pretty decent too.



I don't know how to feel about Ashe. She seems like Natalie Dormer for me where her breasts are uniquely small, but it's not that bad given that her legs are a nice thickness.

Legs are more important to me afterall.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Ah, you like the legs too? May not be so bad after all.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

I didn't read anyone's list. But I can see where I might have been confusing.

Anyone my age I still kinda see as kids? In a way. A "woman" would be more matured than I am, or some shit. Lulu is the only one that fits that for me. I can see all the others in their early 20s.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 17, 2012)

I like women when they're nicely proportionate. Good thighs, good ass, good breasts. I don't like to have one or two better than the other area/s.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I don't know how to feel about Ashe. She seems like Natalie Dormer for me where her breasts are uniquely small, but it's not that bad given that her legs are a nice thickness.
> 
> Legs are more important to me afterall.



What I loved about Ashe was that her proportions were real... which is very different for FF girls, and that includes the female designs that actually do anything for me.

EDIT: Death-kun kinda ninja'd me.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I like women when they're nicely proportionate. Good thighs, good ass, good breasts. I don't like to have one or two better than the other area/s.



In real life I am the same way. Unless two of the four (I'm including face) are exceptional I will never lower my standards.

But we're talking about FF, let's be serious. Don't you remember the big deal they made about Lightning's armpits when she was revealed?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I didn't read anyone's list. But I can see where I might have been confusing.
> 
> Anyone my age I still kinda see as kids? In a way. A "woman" would be more matured than I am, or some shit. Lulu is the only one that fits that for me. I can see all the others in their early 20s.



Lulu is in her early 20s too. 22 in FFX. When I first played it I figured she was almost 30 with the way she carried herself.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

Exactly. She doesn't look or act 20. To me. Very maternal in the way she looked over the rest of the group.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Yep, dat Mama Lulu.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

A MILF man, then?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

I have no problems with MILF's.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

I do not disagree with any of these taste in women.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

I wouldn't mind Lisa Ann cosplaying some Lulu.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Exactly. She doesn't look or act 20. To me. Very maternal in the way she looked over the rest of the group.


True.



Furious George said:


> A MILF man, then?



Who isn't? 

Real men like MILFs. Its a reason I like Rosa now. 

My H collection is full of MILFs.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who isn't?
> 
> Real men like MILFs. Its a reason I like Rosa now.
> 
> My H collection is full of MILFs.





Lee Min Jung said:


> I have no problems with MILF's.



Not judging. Merely making an observation.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I know you like the mature women too Furious George. 

Speaking of that, I almost got this 40 year old lady's number at work. She told me to hit her up when I'm older. Dammit, I'm 22 and I can hang with the best of them goddammit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Define mature woman in a FF game? Curious.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 17, 2012)

No FF girl has an ass like Shion in Xenosaga 1.  That was one helluva booty.

As for FF girls, Vanille was one of the better things about FFXIII. Her and Hope should hook up. Well, if she wasn't all crystal.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

Larsa. 


wait a minute... I think I might've preferred him as a girl.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Aw shit, you can't bring Xenosaga into this convo. That is cheating.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> I know you like the mature women too Furious George.
> 
> Speaking of that, I almost got this 40 year old lady's number at work. She told me to hit her up when I'm older. Dammit, I'm 22 and I can hang with the best of them goddammit.



Tch, I'd never hit her up. I'd never let anyone hold me up merely because of my age. 

I'm 17, soon to be 18 and I could hang with the best of them as well!


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

I knew I wasn't the only one who thought Larsa was a hot girl that was trying to get with Penelo.

Vanille moans are highly titillating but highly embarrassing when other people are watching me play FFX with her using Hectoncheir.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Tch, I'd never hit her up. I'd never let anyone hold me up merely because of my age.
> 
> I'm 17, soon to be 18 and I could hang with the best of them as well!





We just got to show these older ladies the Power of Youth.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 17, 2012)

Larsa's still very hot as a boy.

In fact, he might be hotter.

And you used summons in FFXIII Esura? You poor man.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Whachall know bout them cougars?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Larsa's still very hot as a boy.
> 
> In fact, he might be hotter.
> 
> And you used summons in FFXIII Esura? You poor man.


I used them a few times because I didn't think they'd stay completely fucking useless. Square hates summonings with a passion I guess as they gotten considerably worse over the years.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Whachall know bout them cougars?



Cougars need young blood to stay alive. I can provide something that her old man can't, longevity.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

I used summons when I was low level fighting the adamantortoises. Once I got stronger I didn't need them to take them down.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

But dat race car.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> But dat race car.



lol dat race car. My friend calls hecatoncheir a chocobo look alike.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> No FF girl has an ass like Shion in Xenosaga 1.  That was one helluva booty.



Princess Garnet's was better. 

Don't even pretend that you care it was super-deformed booty.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Honestly, FFIX's cast creeped me out because of their super deformity.

I literally find not one FFIX character attractive because of it, real talk.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

They were caught half way between chibi and adult sized characters.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Hey, deformed people need love too.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Honestly, FFIX's cast creeped me out because of their super deformity.
> 
> I literally find not one FFIX character attractive because of it, real talk.



People exaggerate the design choices of FFIX. It was hardly... *super* super-deformed when compared to the other FF's before it.  



I mean, she looks genuinely good right there. *shrugs*


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> They were caught half way between chibi and adult sized characters.


I wish they just went chibi. At least they'd look cute. Chibi is cute.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Hey, deformed people need love too.



Katawa Shoujo calls out to me. I want to play it just to see how a girl with no legs get down and dirty.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> No FF girl has an ass like Shion in Xenosaga 1.  That was one helluva booty.
> 
> As for FF girls, Vanille was one of the better things about FFXIII. Her and Hope should hook up. Well, if she wasn't all crystal.



Fran's matches hers. She works them heels.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Aw shit, you can't bring Xenosaga into this convo. That is cheating.



Kind of cheating...kind of.



Furious George said:


> Princess Garnet's was better.
> 
> Don't even pretend that you care it was super-deformed booty.



She does have a nice heart shaped highny.



Furious George said:


> People exaggerate the design choices of FFIX. It was hardly... *super* super-deformed when compared to the other FF's before it.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, she looks genuinely good right there. *shrugs*



I think people just bitch about gameplay model and the big hands.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 17, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> we are just adding to an already impressive list...it is just an unfinished list.
> 
> Tifa
> Yuna
> ...


Looks better,Franpek


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Fran and Ashe's short skirt are the primary highlights of FFXII.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

bitch please.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 17, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> I think people just bitch about gameplay model and the big hands.



Well if we are talking gameplay models pre-PS2 than all of these broads are hideous.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Tifa
Lulu
Serah
Yunalesca
Ultimecia

Terra
Rydia
Cloud of Darkness
Fran
Ashe

Aerith
Yuna
Lightning
Vanille
Rosa

Celes
Riku
Rinoa
Prishe
Selphie
Shelinda

This is subject to change...save for the top spot...and yes I know I am missing people on this list.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Dat Lulu and Yunalesca


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Damn, the love for Serah is surprising me, in a good way.

Don't agree with some spots but at this point it would just be absolutely nitpicking. Awesome list Dae Dae.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 17, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Tifa
> Lulu
> Serah
> Yunalesca
> ...


At least it's ....kinky:ho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

what can i say....Serah is the hotter sister.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Let me guess, you saw dat bikini costume.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Nope, that N7 ME3 Costume.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Let me guess, you saw dat bikini costume.





Lee Min Jung said:


> Nope, that N7 ME3 Costume.



C. All the above.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Fail. We all know that D. is all of the above.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Serah is cuter than Lightning, wear more skimpier stuff than Lightning, and voiced by Laura Bailey.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Wait...why does the wiki say Serah is 518 years old chronologically in Final Fantasy XIII-2? Is there some new DLC out I'm not aware of?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Cuz it is wiki.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...why does the wiki say Serah is 518 years old chronologically in Final Fantasy XIII-2? Is there some new DLC out I'm not aware of?



No, not that I'm aware of. That does seem odd though.

Oh esura, with all the senran kagura news today I should've seen this coming too. An anime has just been confirmed for it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Cuz it is wiki.


True.



Mura said:


> No, not that I'm aware of. That does seem odd though.
> 
> Oh esura, with all the senran kagura news today I should've seen this coming too. An anime has just been confirmed for it.



Feels like Japan is trolling us.

"YEA U WAN DIS GAEM GAIJIN!? WEL FUK U!! WE MAK ANIMU AND SEQUEL TO GAEM!! YOU CANT PRAY IT!!! HA!! NEED UR OPPAI FIX!!? FUK U!!"


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Esu, do you secretly wish that your were born Japanese? Or would want to wake up one day and be Asian? Or go live in Japan?


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Esu, do you secretly wish that your were born Japanese? Or would want to wake up one day and be Asian? Or go live in Japan?



Hell no. Proud of my race. Living in the US ain't so bad either, sometimes.

I had a friend in high school who was a straight up Japanophile though. A sell out.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

That's creepy as fuck the more I think about it. I don't want to be Asian (no offense).


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura was trying to make a point how Japan has trolled us on this series.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will important the game anyway.:


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

@Esura: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



She's 518 because Noel and Serah return to Pulse 500AF. She was 18 at the end of XIII and it's 500 years after that, so from the time of her birth she is 518.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Who the hell is Valfodr? From Type-0 maybe?

Edit: nvm apparently he is the arbiter of time.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> True.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe they are... 

Though honestly, I blame Nintendo for this bullshit with their whole region locked crap on the 3DS. It's fucking stupid. It only encourages hackers to hack the holy hell out of it. 

God... This is just cruel... This game is what ALL true ecchi lovers strive for... Yet it's only playable if you have a Japanese 3DS. 

But Esura, I'd just like to note that Queen's Blade: Spiral Chaos is a wealthy alternative to Senran Kagura :ho


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

Mura said:


> Who the hell is Valfodr? From Type-0 maybe?
> 
> Edit: nvm apparently he is the arbiter of time.



I couldn't find a picture either. Was hoping it was the silver haired guy in XIII.

I use hoping lightly considering I don't have the game anymore.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Will important the game anyway.:


Have to import the JPN 3DS too because it is region locked.



Fraust said:


> @Esura:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Wait...


*Spoiler*: __ 



...that makes no sense. Age isn't a function of the time in which they do exist, but one of the time in which they have existed. So Noel and Serah, depending on how long they have been time traveling and if they weren't traveling too long, would still be around the same age they were when they left. However, Hope and Alyssa would technically be over 500 years old since they were in a form of cryostasis and existed from an earlier point til 500AF. In layman's term, they aged without aging, if that makes sense to you.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

I am surprised that they haven't hacked the 3ds yet for region free shit. Them hackers be slacking.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

Esura said:


> Have to import the JPN 3DS too because it is region locked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's why they say chronologically. Right before that it says 21 (physically) because that's how much time she has literally existed in.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> That's why they say chronologically. Right before that it says 21 (physically) because that's how much time she has literally existed in.



But she hasn't chronologically existed for that long. That was the point I was trying to make. Hope and Alyssa (and Fang and Vanille) have however. Technically, Hope has existed for 514 years.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

When they use chronologically it's just to show how many years have passed since her birth. That's why they differentiate it from how old she physically is.

chronological - of, relating to, or arranged in or according to the order of time 

So "chronologically" Serah is older than Hope because in the order of time she was born first. But physically Hope's physical body has existed for a longer continuous period of time, so that makes him physically older.

yes?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 17, 2012)

What's this nonsense about Hope existing for 500 years?

Did XIII-2 make the story even more retarded?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 17, 2012)

HEY GAIS

I got it.

Let me tell you of my Serah is Dead Theory.

When l'Cie are Crystalized, they die. So everything after Serah is crystalized is just a dream and did not happen.

I think it makes FFXIII's story a lot better.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> HEY GAIS
> 
> I got it.
> 
> ...



Did you just pull that FF VIII BS theory on us?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Dat Jason David Frank.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 17, 2012)

Don't bring the epicness of the Green Ranger into a conversation about XIII.

You bastard.

edit: i did lol, though.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

DRAGON ZORD 

*Plays the flute*

RAWRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Fraust said:


> When they use chronologically it's just to show how many years have passed since her birth. That's why they differentiate it from how old she physically is.
> 
> chronological - of, relating to, or arranged in or according to the order of time
> 
> ...



I know what you are trying to say, and you would be correct had we not been dealing with time travel and cryostasis. Hope is physically older than Serah, but not as much as you'd think. Hope is in his early 20s and when he undergoes stasis, he is physically still in his early 20s, so he isn't physically older, but he would be chronologically 514 years old. However, Serah is 21 in her actual time period and when she goes to another time period, say like 500 years in the future, she is still 21 physically and chronologically because she doesn't technically exist in that time period to even be considered chronologically 500+ years old. 

When she leaves one time period and goes to another like say in the future, since she didn't advance through the time period she came from, her status in the past would be considered MIA/dead/whatever...essentially non existent between the time after she left the time she came from and before the future time she arrives to.

Did anyone get this?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

>< that shit sounds as polluted as the political bullshit in XII


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 17, 2012)

Traveling through time is tricky shit Lee.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 17, 2012)

I guess Square didn't learn their lesson from FFVIII.

They just can't do time travel.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, yeah, there is many holes to actually poke through the time traveling theory Square made for FFXIII-2. Luckily, the actual main plot isn't substantial enough to take advantage of it. All the shit I just wrote previously is not needed to understand much of the core plot. Its more like if you try to read too much into the story instead of taking the shit for face value your mind will be blowned up.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 17, 2012)

Shit is still polluted.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 17, 2012)

I still call bullshit on how everything Barthandalus said was wrong.


----------



## Esura (Apr 17, 2012)

You mean convoluted.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I still call bullshit on how everything Barthandalus said was wrong.



About what? You think he is wrong?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes. Barthandalus went on and on about how fal'Cie and Humans were made by the Maker. And that by destroying Orphan, it would bring the Maker back into this world.

Only there is no Maker ie. a supreme God. Humans and fal'Cie were made by two separate beings, neither of which are mentioned at all in the main game and neither of which would have shown up had Cocoon been destroyed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yes. Barthandalus went on and on about how fal'Cie and Humans were made by the Maker. And that by destroying Orphan, it would bring the Maker back into this world.
> 
> Only there is no Maker ie. a supreme God. Humans and fal'Cie were made by two separate beings, neither of which are mentioned at all in the main game and neither of which would have shown up had Cocoon been destroyed.



Meaning...the reconned it!?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 18, 2012)

Gentlemen...BEHOLD! FFXIII's entire premise is a sham.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUlt89pbMl8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Yes. Barthandalus went on and on about how fal'Cie and Humans were made by the Maker. And that by destroying Orphan, it would bring the Maker back into this world.
> 
> Only there is no Maker ie. a supreme God. Humans and fal'Cie were made by two separate beings, neitehr of which are mentioned at all in the main game.



The Maker is Pulse, a fal'Cie of Bhunivelze. Humans were created by the blood of Etro. Pulse created the world on the orders of Bhunivelze. Bhunivelze wishes to gain access to the Unseen World (Valhalla...the place Lightning and Etro is at) but in order to gain access to the Unseen World they must sacrifice a large portion of lives. So Lindzei, the other fal'Cie of Bhunivelze, creates Cocoon with the goal to uses humans to open the gate to the Unseen World. Pulse and Lindzei do abandon the world but they shall return when Bhunivelze awakens after the gate has been opened.

He wasn't telling all lies, but Barthandelus didn't know the whole story himself. Also, FFXIII do mention not only Bhunivelze, but Etro, Pulse (the Maker) and Lindzei...just not under those names. They were given alternative names by humans.

You can find out more about the lore of the FBC through the Wiki, the information which was essentially regurgitated from some Square promo video.



EDIT: Zael beaten me.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes yes, it's all fucking stupid and renders the main villain a waste of time.

. I know already.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm actually quite fond of the lore actually. I wonder how Versus XIII will use it. Heck, I wonder how Type 0 used it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Actually....I think the only fal'Cie that wasn't mentioned in FFXIII at all was Mwynn, Bhunivelze's mother.

The entire lore is a self defeating prophecy as in the end, Bhunivelze's actions will cause the end of the world. FFXIII-2 stays true to the lore too. It feels like they were inspired heavily from Norse mythology.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2012)

I know Type 0 used it better since it was actually well received

and what is this Versus you speak of?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> and what is this Versus you speak of?


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I know Type 0 used it better since it was actually well received
> 
> *and what is this Versus you speak of?*



LOL good one.

Type 0 has a dark ending slightly similar to FFXIII-2 from what I heard from some Japanese speaking gamers on NeoGAF.

EDIT: Where did everybody go? I'm finally on topic.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm here. But I'm reading about Dragon Ball.

It's a shame what happened there. ya know, with that whole Saiyan crap. The series was so good until then.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> EDIT: Where did everybody go? I'm finally on topic.



Currently busy too. Still trying to find out things on the Senran Kagura anime. I still gotta set up volume 9 of High school DxD for someone too. Volume 12 comes out in 2 days, hell yes!


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)

I was watching Mad Men. Show really makes me want to wear a suit everyday like a bauss.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

You know they are coming out with another DB series, right?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)

What they should do is finish the Buu series for Kai. I'd quite like a SS3 that didn't last 5 episodes to transform.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)

That's not a new series. That's just a new Bardock episode they released a while back.

And they didn't even do the Freeza scene right.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2012)

what is this series about?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

I linked the wrong shit, now I fixed it.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)

There will be no new series. It's hokum. Unless Tori confirms something from his own mouth, nothing should be believed.

We don't need another Dragonball AF.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Damnit, I was trying to troll more, but you killing it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2012)

Dragonball AF....good lord that was a bad read...


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't do that to my Emma Watson.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)

I didn't. Google. And her troll faces are cute.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 18, 2012)

Someones should tell her Harry Potter is a children's series.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 18, 2012)

For you FFVI fans out there.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 18, 2012)

Best.

Soundtrack.

Of all time.



Every other sound track can suck on Ultros's 100 dicks.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 18, 2012)

But...that's not the Xenogears soundtrack.

You silly CMX.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

That would be Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 18, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You know they are coming out with another DB series, right?



Say what again??

Why not a FF anime?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Best.
> 
> Soundtrack.
> 
> ...





Zaelapolopollo said:


> But...that's not the Xenogears soundtrack.
> 
> You silly CMX.





Lee Min Jung said:


> That would be Kingdoms of Amalur: Reckoning.





You may all shut up now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2012)

Everyone knows Chrono TRigger's Sountrack>any ff sountrack


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 18, 2012)

*4000th post*



X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Everyone knows Chrono TRigger's Sountrack>any ff sountrack



We don't know yet.:ho


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)

Nah, we do. Know how? 'Cause Nobuo isn't there anymore.

Though I do look forward to Vers---

Wait, I know where this will go.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Everyone knows Chrono TRigger's Sountrack>any ff sountrack



Nope. At least not to me. I don't even think that highly of CT's tracks compared to other RPGs of the time period. Phantasy Star IV is top notch.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

If Chrono Cross is any indication I wouldn't doubt that CT is better than FF's soundtracks.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> If Chrono Cross is any indication I wouldn't doubt that CT is better than FF's soundtracks.



I never played Chrono Cross or heard of any of it's tracks so no comment from me on that.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> I never played Chrono Cross so no comment from me on that.



New list?


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> New list?



What? Of tracks? I would but they already got a soundtrack tourney going on. Also, discussions of soundtracks here turn sour fast.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> What? Of tracks? I would but they already got a soundtrack tourney going on. Also, discussions of soundtracks here turn sour fast.



Damn it is.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> If Chrono Cross is any indication I wouldn't doubt that CT is better than FF's soundtracks.



Oh man, never played CT? Damn, some of the best nostalgic eargasms you could have.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Oh man, never played CT? Damn, some of the best nostalgic eargasms you could have.



It's the time travel JRPG series,right?


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

I love CT's battle theme.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeNkqEOQ15I[/YOUTUBE]

Now this shit is dope. Or the song that plays when you fight Magus.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Is not like george is missing a master piece with CT.. good game tho..


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)

Compared to most FFs and JRPGs? Yeah, it is generally considered more of a masterpiece.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Compared to most FFs and JRPGs? Yeah, it is generally considered more of a masterpiece.


 great not Masterpiece.. I guess..


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

"Masterpiece" is going a bit overboard.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Is not like george is missing a master piece with CT.. good game tho..



Yeah, you and and a few other people on this site (ONLY this site) are the only people I know who seem to down-talk CT.... Forgive me if I don't take you altogether serious here.  

I'll play it for myself soon.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, you and and a few other people on this site (ONLY this site) are the only people I know who seem to down-talk CT.... Forgive me if I don't take you altogether serious here.
> 
> I'll play it for myself soon.


 I guess so. lol go head and believe me, I hope that you enjoy the game to the max..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> We don't know yet.:ho



Oh...we do...we do..



Fraust said:


> Nah, we do. Know how? 'Cause Nobuo isn't there anymore.
> 
> Though I do look forward to Vers---
> 
> Wait, I know where this will go.



Versus? what is that?



Esura said:


> Nope. At least not to me. I don't even think that highly of CT's tracks compared to other RPGs of the time period. Phantasy Star IV is top notch.



CT soundtrack> PSIV...no competition.



Malvingt2 said:


> Is not like george is missing a master piece with CT.. good game tho..



I am now going to highly question any taste you may or may not have.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)

...*Quote myself*

Have you seen the lists of all-time bests that Chrono Trigger is on? Yea, I'm sure if you go statistically it's considered a masterpiece by more people than not.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, you and and a few other people on this site (ONLY this site) are the only people I know who seem to down-talk CT.... Forgive me if I don't take you altogether serious here.
> 
> I'll play it for myself soon.


No one down talked CT for real, just we aren't overhyping the shit out of it.

I only played CT recently...well recently as in like a few years ago but recent but I didn't find it nearly on the level of a masterpiece like many other gamers. I had fun playing it though.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> ...*Quote myself*
> 
> Have you seen the lists of all-time bests that Chrono Trigger is on? Yea, *I'm sure if you go statistically it's considered a masterpiece by more people than don't.*


 that is a fact.. no doubt about it.. I can't dispute that/


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> ...*Quote myself*
> 
> Have you seen the lists of all-time bests that Chrono Trigger is on? Yea, I'm sure if you go statistically it's considered a masterpiece by more people than not.



Ok...so what?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)

So it is more likely that George will also love it as such?

Come on, follow along.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Fraust said:


> So it is more likely that George will also love it as such?
> 
> Come on, follow along.



That may not be so. Just because a large portion of people like something doesn't mean he'd be more likely to like it as well. Trying to gauge everything like that is a slippery slope. I think he would like it due to the merits of the game itself, not because a bunch of other people wanked to it and think its the second coming of Christ.

Mindsets like yours is how Metacritic and other dumb aggregate sites gained mindshare.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

I believe and this is me because I played almost all the Snes Rpg's and Sega Genesis. CT is the most overrated game of that era..I played it then, I played it recently is a good well done game. Real cool endings I guess


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Anyway, lets not a make this a "thing".  Like I said, I'll play it and see for myself.

 I just have no reason to take this site's word for it given what I know about most of you.  

--------------------------------

Let's see....* how about we list are favorite summons from each FF?*

I'll list when I think something up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Anyway, lets not a make this a "thing".  Like I said, I'll play it and see for myself.
> 
> * I just have no reason to take this site's word for it given what I know about most of you*.
> 
> ...


 you don't know me.. about the question.. hmm I hit you back with a list later on..


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Anyway, lets not a make this a "thing".  Like I said, I'll play it and see for myself.
> *
> I just have no reason to take this site's word for it given what I know about most of you.  *
> 
> ...



No one here told you not to play it. We all said for you to play it...for varying reasons though.


Favorite summonings are....

5. The Magus Sisters Bahamut
4. Ramuh
3. Odin
2. Ifrit
1. Shiva


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you don't know me...



I KNOW EVERYONE!!!



Esura said:


> Favorite summonings are....
> 
> 5. The Magus Sisters Bahamut
> 4. Ramuh
> ...



You misunderstood. 

Read the question again. Take breaks if you start to feel tired.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeah I love that they made Shiva more like a tribal woman in FFX.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 18, 2012)

Shiva's my favorite summon in every FF. Something about strong women.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

So today's discussion is CT? Cool.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> --------------------------------
> 
> Let's see....* how about we list are favorite summons from each FF?*
> 
> I'll list when I think something up.



I would have to replay the older FF before VI

*VI-Gilgamesh*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgwGrD3Os5w[/YOUTUBE]

*VII-Zero Buhamut*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8ftZkFFuok[/YOUTUBE]

*VIII-Gilgamesh*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9fbPoipmlw[/YOUTUBE]

*IX-Ark*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdWifJioVoo[/YOUTUBE]

*X-Shiva*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBuZrPI2x_g[/YOUTUBE]

*XII-Ultima*
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMVnUMgQod4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 18, 2012)

Any CT got PS3??


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Any CT got PS3??



....what?


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 18, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> ....what?



I meant to say: anyone knows CT games on PS3?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2012)

No, unfortunately....or maybe fortunately.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

*FFVI*- _Alexander
_


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 18, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> I would have to replay the older FF before VI
> 
> *VI-Gilgamesh*
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgwGrD3Os5w[/YOUTUBE]
> ...







Furious George said:


> *FFVI*- _Alexander
> _


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh please, your inviting me to your Birthday Party. You can not resist getting presents.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 18, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Oh please, your inviting me to your Birthday Party. You can not resist getting presents.


Invite me too!!

I thought summons were only in 10 and 13.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Summon creatures started in FF VI?
> 
> Awesome



Design-wise some of the best summons were in FFVI. It would be great to see how they'd look with today's graphics.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

But...but...I loved my pimp Yojimbo in X.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Yojimbo was pretty awesome, I admit it. Anima cranked it up to 11 though.... 

...C-cause the... the knob only went from 1 to 10 at first and then it saw Anima and it was all like "we gotta do something about this too much win." and then it went up to 11.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Ya, when I fist saw Anima when Seymour brought him out, I was like ! WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT THING. You know that CGI scene. That shit was crazy looking. But it was so badass that it took out the monsters with his mind and shit. But.....but then I came across that pimp Yojimbo. He was a ho cuz you had to pay him and shit, but he got the job done. And you know that final attack if you pay him enough.........awwwwww yeaaaa. That is the attack. I literately threw all my money at him.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 18, 2012)

Yojimbo and Anima really made up Odin not appearing in FFX as a summon.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2012)

Anima was cool and all but Final Form Ultimecia did it better.

Yojimbo gets the win for just how slick a friend he was.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya, when I fist saw Anima when Seymour brought him out, I was like ! WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT THING. You know that CGI scene. That shit was crazy looking. But it was so badass that it took out the monsters with his mind and shit. But.....but then I came across that pimp Yojimbo. He was a ho cuz you had to pay him and shit, but he got the job done. And you know that final attack if you pay him enough.........awwwwww yeaaaa. That is the attack. I literately threw all my money at him.



I'll never forget his bleeding eye.  

To this day I never got Yojimbo to do his best attack on my game.  I settled for youtube.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2012)

Anima is a she.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

I got it 1 time, and 1 time only. Shit was glorious. Prob cuz I had a shitload of money one time, and I kept giving him all my money, then resetting my console if he didn't do it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 18, 2012)

Zalera was the best Esper in XII.

Just look at this epic intro.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2012)

>giving Yojimbo more than 1 gil

doing it wrong.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Anima is a she.



Not when I used him he wasn't. 

*Zael*: I was thinking about choosing Zalera for my FFXII pick. Amazing.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Not when I used him he wasn't.
> 
> *Zael*: I was thinking about choosing Zalera for my FFXII pick. Amazing.



Anima always was and always has been a woman. I mean it was painfully obvious that it was a woman even if you didn't go into the backstory.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *Not when I used him he wasn't. *
> 
> *Zael*: I was thinking about choosing Zalera for my FFXII pick. Amazing.



That sounds...kind of homoerotic.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 18, 2012)

They don't call him curious george for nothing.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 18, 2012)

Don't go ruining my childhood.

Curious George and the Man in the Yellow Hat were just good friends!!

Also I kinda liked FFX Bahamut just because of the way he stood there like a boss.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Esubro, what you doing now?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Anima always was and always has been a woman. I mean it was painfully obvious that it was a woman even if you didn't go into the backstory.



 Relax, pointdexter. 

Seriously, I love that crazy tortured guy.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> That sounds...kind of homoerotic.





zenieth said:


> They don't call him curious george for nothing.



But they don't call me Curious George.  At least not anymore... those days are behind me.  DON'T BELIEVE EVERYTHING THAT YOU HEAR!


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

zenieth said:


> They don't call him curious george for nothing.


See I knew George was down low. Its cool Georgie, we don't discriminate. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> Esubro, what you doing now?



Jacking off to your set.

About to start Vesperia again. I'm also contemplating buying a brand new PSP. My buttons are all clicky on my old one and I'm planning on getting my Persona on after Vesperia. Yes...I'm doing P2IS and P3P. I may go back to P1 but unlike the other two I gotten pretty damn far in it and I don't remember where I left off and I don't want to do that shit all over.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Zalera was the best Esper in XII.
> 
> Just look at this epic intro.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

FFXII Gilgamesh = Best Gilgamesh, now that we're talking about XII's side-stories.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh shit, don't talk bout 12 or we gonna start the FF war up again like yesterday.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

.....or was that the day before yesterday......or last week.....or last month.....


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

I like wars.


----------



## Krory (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't get why everyone has to start a war.

We all know deep down FFXII is the only one with a decent story and characters.

"LOLOLOL SAVE THE WORLD I AM TWELVE AND WHAT IS THIS?"


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Ah shit, Krory did it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

I don't hate FFXII that much to fly off the handle at the sheer utterance of it. Unlike FFXIII haters, us FFXII haters have class and respect for fellow FF fans. 

War is for kids.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Aight, aight, I expected that from Esubro, whose next?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree, Lightning sucks.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

My motto is, if you have nothing nice or anything decent to contribute to a discussion, say nothing at all. Its why I usually leave the thread when FFXII discussions start because I'm incapable of contributing anything positive to discussions relating to that game.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I agree, Lightning sucks.



And I respect your opinion. 

See, its all flowers and rainbows up in this bitch man!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Come esura, I know you wanna go off on george. No need to hold it in.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Might as well. Speaking of which, I better hear some FFX remaster news this year at E3 or TGS or ama be hella pissed.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Mura said:


> Come esura, I know you wanna go off on george. No need to hold it in.



I'm above such childish behavior bro. 

Flowers and rainbows....flowers...and rainbows man.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

I agree, FFXIII was far too linear.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey, we should do a FF/Persona Lets Play like NeoGAF did! Any FF/Persona of your choice!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Hahahaaha. Nice can of worms to open there. 

You ain't The Rock.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Hey, we should do a FF/Persona Lets Play like NeoGAF did! Any FF/Persona of your choice!



I say you do a FF marathon for me, and live stream it. Go. Start from I and hit up through 13-2. Go.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Hahahaaha. Nice can of worms to open there.
> 
> You ain't The Rock.



Was this referring to me?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2012)

pfft please anybody that does not agree with my opinions are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

It will prob be better than your written reviews.......maybe.

Ya you FG, you ugly monkey.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> pfft please anybody that does not agree with my opinions are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).



Reported like a mofo.

Oh wait, I agree with some of the things you say.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

You are whats wrong with the FF community X-DarkXboxUser2000-X.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> *It will prob be better than your written reviews.......maybe.*
> 
> Ya you FG, you ugly monkey.



Ouch...ow...ow...


My heart hurts.......


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> You are whats wrong with the FF community X-DarkXboxUser2000-X.



I see what you did there. Oh wait.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ouch...ow...ow...
> 
> 
> My heart hurts.......



I dare you to change your sig to a living, real life female.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ya you FG, you ugly monkey.



I haven't watched WWE in a minute. How does what I said equate to The Rock? 
 

FFXIII had really lame characters. If your characters are lame and unbelievable then you aren't emotionally invested.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I dare you to change your sig to a living, real life female.



Cant do it.

Well I can...but I have no non-pornographic pics of them, and my shop skills aren't that good.

And thats fucked up....my written reviews are awesome!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

But what bout the token black guy?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> Cant do it.
> 
> Well I can...but I have no non-pornographic pics of them, and my shop skills aren't that good.



Idc bout that, just put up a real girl. Find one from the glorious thing called the internet. I know you can do it. Be like Nike and just do it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Idc bout that, just put up a real girl. Find one from the glorious thing called the internet. I know you can do it. Be like Nike and just do it.



I'm not putting random chicks in my set. Its only reserved for the worthy.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 18, 2012)

Hey now George, let's be fair.

FFXIII had a lot of great characters.

Like....uh....

Like that stereotypically evil  chick with the glasses who was in two or three scenes then got killed in a second and never mentioned again. Truly memorable.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Aight, now that we are on the subject. Who are some worthy real, living women?


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

LOL I saw this on SanCom



Oldest Queen Blade fan ever.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 18, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Hey now George, let's be fair.
> 
> FFXIII had a lot of great characters.
> 
> ...



I didn't even get up to the person you're talking about. 

Ya see it was okay in FFX-2 for the characters to sort of be vapid and lame because that game was corny by design. They were going for corny. 

Whats XIII's excuse?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

So is her head too small or her tits too big? Can't tell.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh shit, don't talk bad bout X-2 or Esubro will get on you liek white on rice.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm sure there are Harry Potter fans here so I thought this be fun


Which characters best fit the list of traits for each house?



    Gryffindor
        Bravery/Courageousness
        Chivalry

    Hufflepuff
        Hardworkingness / Steadfastness
        Honor / Judiciousness
        Goodheartedness / Virtue

    Ravenclaw
        Intelligence / Studiousness
        Analytical / Deductive / Tactical Thinking
        Mindful / Contemplative
        Good Sense

    Slytherin
        Cunning
        Ambition
        Charisma / Diplomatic Ability


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Most of FFXIII's main haracters were well developed and enjoyable to me. Designs were a bit more simple than what I'm used to in FF but it was 'ight. I've grown attached to every one of them, except for Hope. 

Unlike another FF game that was right before this one, these characters at least have some depth unlike that other game.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 18, 2012)

Esura said:


> LOL I saw this on SanCom
> 
> 
> 
> Oldest Queen Blade fan ever.



Yeah I saw that too.

Speaking of figures, I was getting bored so I decided to look at some fate/extra saber figures. I so want one.


----------



## Esura (Apr 18, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> So is her head too small or her tits too big? Can't tell.



Her tits...definately.

When she was laying on a desk in one episode she literally used her tits like a pillow.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

I don't get it though. What's the use of that? Maybe it is just me, but too big, is too big. . Oh well, w/e floats your boat. I'd rather shit be proportionate.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Most of FFXIII's main haracters were well developed and enjoyable to me. Designs were a bit more simple than what I'm used to in FF but it was 'ight. I've grown attached to every one of them, except for Hope.
> 
> Unlike another FF game that was right before this one, these characters at least have some depth unlike that other game.



Oh so we're not playing the "I'll ignore you cause' I'm pissy" game and you actually want to *discuss* FFXIII? I'm kind of proud of you.  

Anyway, a character being "enjoyable" to you is very subjective so that's whatever. Them being well-developed though... that's something that can be proven by evidence so you're going to have to elaborate. I don't see it.

As for having more depth than FFXII's characters... well, I think that's ridiculous. But I'll give you space to show me this magical depth.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Her tits...definately.
> 
> When she was laying on a desk in one episode she literally used her tits like a pillow.



Oh, you mean this right?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAA


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I don't get it though. What's the use of that? Maybe it is just me, but too big, is too big. . Oh well, w/e floats your boat. I'd rather shit be proportionate.


I'm not a Cattelya fan.

I'm a LEINA THE WANDERING WARRIOR!!! fan. Google her.



Furious George said:


> Oh so we're not playing the "I'll ignore you cause' I'm pissy" game and you actually want to *discuss* FFXIII? I'm kind of proud of you.
> 
> Anyway, a character being "enjoyable" to you is very subjective so that's whatever. Them being well-developed though... that's something that can be proven by evidence so you're going to have to elaborate. I don't see it.
> 
> As for having more depth than FFXII's characters... well, I think that's ridiculous. But I'll give you space to show me this magical depth.


I never ignored you. You actually ignored me so don't try that. 

Each character in FFXIII have their own motivations for doing what they do and through the course of the game you'll learn more about why they are doing what they are doing as well as growing from the issues they previously had before their life changed to overcome the immediate obstacle in front of them. By the end of the game, each character was different from what they were in the beginning and their growth didn't feel rushed or half assed at all (well, except for a certain part with Hope that I won't spoil you with). Don't get me wrong, its not exactly some award winning writing or anything but it is serviceable and it gets the job done. 

Also, its not hard to have more depth than FFXII characters. Hell, FFIV has more depth than FFXII characters. Its one of the issues I have with FFXII.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Lol, who started up the FF debate for tonight? Was that you FG?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm honestly not trying to cause trouble... okay well I was ( ) but now I really am interested.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Oh, you mean this right?



Yup....that. 

I literally laughed out loud when I saw that.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yup....that.
> 
> I literally laughed out loud when I saw that.



Me too, I think anyone who was watching that episode did.

Speaking of which episode 2 just came out of rebellion, now I got something to pass some time.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

One of these days we will go 2 days w/o the FF debate. One can only dream.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Me too, I think anyone who was watching that episode did.
> 
> Speaking of which episode 2 just came out of rebellion, now I got something to pass some time.


How do the new Leina look?



Lee Min Jung said:


> One of these days we will go 2 days w/o the FF debate. One can only dream.



As you can see....I was clearly provoked.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn man, I thought you would have been more resistant to these taunts by now. You need more exp!


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damn man, I thought you would have been more resistant to these taunts by now. You need more exp!



I have to do some more bumping and grinding then for exp.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

R. Kelly it up?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> How do the new Leina look?



I find annelotte hotter than Leina. Just sayin'.

She did her thing in battle too so far.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> R. Kelly it up?


R. Kelly is a huge RPG fan, did you know that?



Mura said:


> I find annelotte hotter than Leina. Just sayin'.
> 
> She did her thing in battle too so far.



Cool....

...so how does Nu Leina look?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> One of these days we will go 2 days w/o the FF debate. One can only dream.



But then the dream will end

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xRCjjiTR7I&list=FLLa2HC_FnFlWzVp7rZ0n4sw&index=61&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> R. Kelly is a huge RPG fan, did you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Leina hasn't even shown up yet. Only character that has shown up is Ymir and Elina. Nice fact I'd thought you know since you are watching subbed fate/zero. Saber's seiyuu does Leina as well.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> R. Kelly is a huge RPG fan, did you know that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He also has something in common with you, you both love them underage girls.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> I never ignored you. You actually ignored me so don't try that.
> 
> Each character in FFXIII have their own motivations for doing what they do and through the course of the game you'll learn more about why they are doing what they are doing as well as growing from the issues they previously had before their life changed to overcome the immediate obstacle in front of them. By the end of the game, each character was different from what they were in the beginning and their growth didn't feel rushed or half assed at all (well, except for a certain part with Hope that I won't spoil you with). Don't get me wrong, its not exactly some award winning writing or anything but it is serviceable and it gets the job done.



Ya see what you're describing though isn't so much an example of good development as it is just plain ol' development".... I mean OF COURSE the characters overcame obstacles. So does Mario in Super Mario bros. NES. 

Yes, FFXIII characters did in fact develop but HOW did they develop? In what way? Was it predictable? Have we seen the same time and time again before? 

It being serviceable and getting the job done is another way of saying it was only average... which is still probably giving it a bit more credit than it deserves.



> Also, its not hard to have more depth than FFXII characters. Hell, FFIV has more depth than FFXII characters. Its one of the issues I have with FFXII.



Yeah but bro, you can't just say "the characters had no depth" and magically make it so. You have to explain yourself. 

Basch was a selfless knight full of regret and loyalty. 

Fran was a wounded warrior running away from a people and faith that she outgrew. 

Ashe was conflicted royalty haunted by a past that threatened her future.

and it goes on and on... With the exception of Penelo and Vaan (who were meant to be avatars more than anything else) the characters did have depth so I don't know what you're talking about.




Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol, who started up the FF debate for tonight? Was that you FG?



Guilty as charged. Debates are cool. If someone can't defend their ideas when they're challenged than maybe they shouldn't have them. *shrugs*


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Aight ill wager that Z will bring up the FF debate 2morrow. It is his turn.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Leina hasn't even shown up yet. Only character that has shown up is Ymir and Elina. Nice fact I'd thought you know since you are watching subbed fate/zero. *Saber's seiyuu does Leina as well.*



Srsly? I only watched the english dub of Queen's Blade.



Lee Min Jung said:


> He also has something in common with you, you both love them underage girls.



Not more than older women....and I'm talking older women. Like 35+.



Furious George said:


> Ya see what you're describing though isn't so much an example of good development as it is just plain ol' development".... I mean OF COURSE the characters overcame obstacles. So does Mario in Super Mario bros. NES.
> 
> Yes, FFXIII characters did in fact develop but HOW did they develop? In what way? Was it predictable? Have we seen the same time and time again before?
> 
> It being serviceable and getting the job done is another way of saying it was only average... which is still probably giving it a bit more credit than it deserves.


You could honestly say its was kind of predictable and similar to other RPGs before but the world and its lore makes it all feel fresh. Hard to explain though. Overall the game was an enjoyable experience for me. I can't personally say its the best show of storytelling in RPGs but its damn sure not the laughable piece of shit people try to make it out to be, not even close.



> Yeah but bro, you can't just say "the characters had no depth" and magically make it so. You have to explain yourself.
> 
> Basch was a selfless knight full of regret and loyalty.
> 
> ...


Most of the characters never grew or developed beyond that though, with the exception of Ashe and Balthier. The entire story seem to went on the back burner after the incident on Mt. Bur-Omisace.




> Guilty as charged. Debates are cool. If someone can't defend their ideas when they're challenged than maybe they shouldn't have them. *shrugs*


Debates, usually in this forum, ends in failure due to certain trolls everyone should be aware of.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

How dare you call me a troll.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

I wasn't talking about you. You are apart of the Three Amigos brah.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Speaking of which, go read Wolfen Crest.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Srsly? I only watched the english dub of Queen's Blade.



*sighs* Yes, I know. I know.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Speaking of which, go read Wolfen Crest.



What's that?



Mura said:


> *sighs* Yes, I know. I know.



Well, I'm not anti-sub if that's what you think. Just if I have the option of dubs English I prefer them.

If it makes you feel any better, I didn't start learning about different English voice actors until like a few years ago so....yeah before then I wasn't really following _any_ voice actor like that.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

You know, while you are spending endless hours hitting the F5 button on your User CP to see which sub threads have posted a new reply, you can be reading the chapters.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

A FF game needs to have this song, its too epic.

[YOUTUBE]m9LxXsq0KQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> You could honestly say its was kind of predictable and similar to other RPGs before but the world and its lore makes it all feel fresh.



Ya see, but that has nothing to do with character development. What you're basically telling me here is that "yeah I know the characters weren't good but so-and-so makes up for it." This is another reason why I love these discussions... dig into a person long enough and you begin to show *them* what they mean even when they don't see it.  

Simply say you like the world and lore and leave off calling things well-developed when they aren't.



> Overall the game was an enjoyable experience for me. I can't personally say its the best show of storytelling in RPGs but its damn sure not the laughable piece of shit people try to make it out to be, not even close.



Eh, I didn't laugh because I was too offended but I do see why people found it laughable. 



> Most of the characters never grew or developed beyond that though, with the exception of Ashe and Balthier.



Fran gained closure from visiting her homeland and Basch made peace with his brother. Soooo... yeah.




> Debates, usually in this forum, ends in failure due to certain trolls everyone should be aware of.



I hope that wasn't a back-handed way of calling me a troll! Why I've never trolled a day in my life!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey guys FFXII was amazing, and non-linear. It had alot of side quests such as boss and monster hunting.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

"I'm Captain Basch from Dalmasca!" 

"Don't listen to !"


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Ain't gonna lie, I failed one time on that mini-game.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

That mini-game failed me by being completely out-of-place and annoying.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You know, while you are spending endless hours hitting the F5 button on your User CP to see which sub threads have posted a new reply, you can be reading the chapters.


I'm watching EventStatus.



Furious George said:


> Ya see, but that has nothing to do with character development. What you're basically telling me here is that "yeah I know the characters weren't good but so-and-so makes up for it." This is another reason why I love these discussions... dig into a person long enough and you begin to show *them* what they mean even when they don't see it.
> 
> I actually want to know why you think FFXII had more development than FFXIII.
> 
> Simply say you like the world and lore and leave off calling things well-developed when they aren't.



But it is, and what I said had everything to do with character development yet you continue to ignore it. You haven't told me anything to believe otherwise. Its more so like you are trying to pick and pick and pick without actually backing up what you stated about FFXIII lacking development. I gave you reasoning yet you just want to deal in semantics and your poor attempts at being witty as usual.



> *Fran gained closure from visiting her homeland* and Basch made peace with his brother. Soooo... yeah.



That wasn't closure.



> I hope that wasn't a back-handed way of calling me a troll! Why I've never trolled a day in my life!



Do you want me to pull out the screenshots?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Da fuck is Eventstatus?


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQWOe1gtYng&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLGNbAcl04r6GDYg5Xr5mgrQ[/YOUTUBE]

EventStatus is the truth, except when it comes to FFXIII. Otherwise he is the truth.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

that link isn't showing up for me.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Check again.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> But it is, and what I said had everything to do with character development yet you continue to ignore it.



Ignored it? Dude, as we were talking you basically handed the argument to me by constantly covering your tracks with safe statements like "well, I know some of it was predictable and its not the best writing..." What exactly am I ignoring? 



> Its more so like you are trying to pick and pick and pick without actually backing up what you stated about FFXIII lacking development.



 

Look through what I posted very carefully and see if I claimed that FFXIII characters "lacked development". Stop making things up. 



> I gave you reasoning yet



You gave me no reasoning. You gave me apologetic excuses. (well, it DOES have a nice world and lore, right?!)



> you just want to deal in semantics and your poor attempts at being witty as usual.



When was I arguing semantics? Lay off the words that are too big for before you choke on them.




> That wasn't closure.



Actually yes it was. This goes back to you just saying things without backing it up.



> Do you want me to pull out the screenshots?



Photoshop is a powerful tool.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Which anime is this Mura? Nichijou?


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Ignored it? Dude, as we were talking you basically handed the argument to me by constantly covering your tracks with safe statements like "well, I know some of it was predictable and its not the best writing..." What exactly am I ignoring?


Its been a minute since I played it so as I'm remembering it as I was discussing this I realized it wasn't as great as I remembered in certain areas. Its not really being safe, I was being honest with you. 



> Look through what I posted very carefully and see if I claimed that FFXIII characters "lacked development". Stop making things up.


You didn't say it that way but I interpreted that way.





> You gave me no reasoning. You gave me apologetic excuses. (well, it DOES have a nice world and lore, right?!)


Not excuses. 





> When was I arguing semantics? Lay off the words that are too big for before you choke on them.


Read what you posted.




> Actually yes it was. This goes back to you just saying things without backing it up.


Which is the same thing you have done.




> Photoshop is a powerful tool.



Photoshopped screenshots can be figured out.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Which anime is this Mura? Nichijou?



Best, gif, ever.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its been a minute since I played it so as I'm remembering it *as I was discussing this I realized it wasn't as great as I remembered in certain areas*. Its not really being safe, I was being honest with you.



The boldened is what I meant when I said these discussions are good because it really puts a spotlight on you (me as well). 

Okay, I was being a little mean when I said safe but I still don't see what I'm ignoring. I am building off of what you gave me. 






> You didn't say it that way but I interpreted that way.



Take my words literally and don't assume then. Really, my problem with the characters I never brought up to the debate because most of them are undebatable (like Lightning being dull). I was only addressing you calling them "well-developed".




> Not excuses.



 They kind of are though, Esura. "I know that MAIN POINT OF INTEREST isn't POINT OF DISCUSSION but you have to take into account ANOTHER TOPIC ALTOGETHER".... that's pretty much a set-up for an excuse.




> Read what you posted.



No, you show me what I posted that counts as arguing semantics. You made the claim so burden of proof is on you.




> Which is the same thing you have done.



What statements I have made at all I have backed-up. Remember, this started with me asking you to elaborate on two points. There isn't too many statements I made that need backing up. 

As for Fran she explained her feelings and her resolve to her sister and she left more confident in her stance than when she came. How can that NOT count as closure?




> Photoshopped screenshots can be figured out.



Yeah but what if you're, like, a master photoshop guy? 

EDIT: Anyway, its close to 3 in the morning. I may pick this up tomorrow assuming you're not sick of it already. G'night.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> The boldened is what I meant when I said these discussions are good because it really puts a spotlight on you (me as well).
> 
> Okay, I was being a little mean when I said safe but I still don't see what I'm ignoring. I am building off of what you gave me.


And just riding the left field with it.



> Take my words literally and don't assume then. Really, my problem with the characters I never brought up to the debate because most of them are undebatable (like Lightning being dull). I was only addressing you calling them "well-developed".


I don't take you or a few other people on here by your words literally, you should know that by now. Nothing personal, just experience.



> They kind of are though, Esura. "I know that MAIN POINT OF INTEREST isn't POINT OF DISCUSSION but you have to take into account ANOTHER TOPIC ALTOGETHER".... that's pretty much a set-up for an excuse.


How so?



> No, you show me what I posted that counts as arguing semantics. You made the claim so burden of proof is on you.


Nitpicking at small inconsequential details. 

"Yes, FFXIII characters did in fact develop but HOW did they develop? In what way? Was it predictable? Have we seen the same time and time again before?

It being serviceable and getting the job done is another way of saying it was only average... which is still probably giving it a bit more credit than it deserves."

Nitpicking.




> What statements I have made at all I have backed-up. Remember, this started with me asking you to elaborate on two points. There isn't too many statements I made that need backing up.


I have backed up everything as well.



> As for Fran she explained her feelings and her resolve to her sister and she left more confident in her stance than when she came. How can that NOT count as closure?


It felt incomplete to me, I wanted more.

But that reminds me, while it is common in many RPGs, its really apparent here. Once the characters go through their little arcs, that's it, they become background noises. Since Fran was my favorite in the game I wanted to see more on Fran.




> Yeah but what if you're, like, a master photoshop guy?


Not yet.

EDIT: Night you quitter.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 19, 2012)

Stop being huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and respond to my Harry Potter question.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

This thread is going to fast to follow.

*hi

Instant Love with Shiva Twins and Odin(named after Myth gods makes it extreme awesome) in 13.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Which anime is this Mura? Nichijou?



Yep, got that right.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Yep, got that right.


Too much Moe than!!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Stop being huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and respond to my Harry Potter question.





What was your question? Do you read HP series? If so, then ofc.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh my

3 weeks to reach 1000 posts.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Oh my
> 
> 3 weeks to reach 1000 posts.



General RPG thread says sup.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> And just riding the left field with it.



Riding left field with it by directly responding to it? Keep talking nonsense, I like where this is going. 




> How so?



.... Because it's a set-up for an excuse.



> Nitpicking at small inconsequential details.
> 
> "Yes, FFXIII characters did in fact develop but HOW did they develop? In what way? Was it predictable? Have we seen the same time and time again before?
> 
> ...





Nitpicking and semantics are two different things, idiot. 

Stop making things up.

And probing you to get to the heart of the main points isn't inconsequential either way.



> I have backed up everything as well.



No you haven't. 

We can stop arguing in circles right now and face this thing head on... what does the world and lore being good have to do with *good* character development? At all?




> It felt incomplete to me, I wanted more.



You seem to not be able to distinguish personal taste with fact. I'll help you out here:

Fran's arc had closure= FACT 

It felt incomplete to you= no one cares.

It behooves you to know the difference if you want to be successful at reviews.... and not looking stupid.



> EDIT: Night you quitter.



I don't give up. I just take breaks. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Stop being huge ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and respond to my Harry Potter question.



I'm not a HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!  

And crazily enough I never even read an HP book.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I'm not a HUGE ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!
> 
> And crazily enough I never even read an HP book.



Start reading 1!!


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)... shut up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Square-Enix announces Theatrhythm Final Fantasy preorder bonus*





> LOS ANGELES (April 19, 2012) ? Square Enix, Inc., the publishers of SQUARE ENIX? interactive entertainment products in the Americas, today announced a pre-order offer for THEATRHYTHM? FINAL FANTASY? for the Nintendo 3DS? hand-held system. North American customers who pre-order the game will receive one gripped stylus while supplies last. Players can customize the game-themed accessory with 17 stickers that feature the FINAL FANTASY franchise?s most popular characters including: Cloud, Moogle, Lightning, Chocobo, Tidus, Cecil, Terra and Squall.
> 
> Adorably redesigned heroes from the catalogue of FINAL FANTASY titles set out on an adventure to combat memorable villains with the rhythmic taps of the player?s stylus. THEATRHYTHM FINAL FANTASY features over 70 musical scores spanning 25 years of the FINAL FANTASY franchise, and features music from key events, lush field themes and decisive battle arrangements. The game is set for release on July 3 for Nintendo 3DS.
> 
> THEATRHYTHM FINAL FANTASY is rated E10+ (Everyone 10 and older). Please visit the Entertainment Software Rating Board (ESRB) website at  for more information about ratings.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> You said I was arguing semantics and then you went on to show me an example of something that wasn't arguing semantics at all. You made it up.


But I did no such thing.




> That's not an answer. They are entirely different categories. How about you try again?


I already did, but you haven't gave me anything.




> That's not the point at all Esura. Your personal opinion goes into it but there is supposed to be a certain level of objectivity to a review.
> 
> For instance: when character arcs have closure you have to say they have closure. You can't just pretend that they don't because it did nothing for you.


Which would be an extremely small percentage for me.

But lets just roll with this for a minute. Ok, she had closure, but it wasn't well done. Had I reviewed this it would factor in how I describe this part of the game.



> What are you talking about? I am trying to get you to face two simple points. When I basically showed you that one of your answers wasn't an answer at all and the other was flat-out wrong (FFXII characters have no depth) you turned it into a pissing match.



 What? What is this pissing match you speak of?

Now you are making shit up.




> Nice deflection tactic.



No deflection here.



> Please try to stay on-topic. This is the FF thread.


You....actually responded to that part specifically? Wow.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

*VS*


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry, but the furious monkey rips apart the high school girl.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> But I did no such thing.







			
				Derpy said:
			
		

> I gave you reasoning yet *you just want to deal in semantics* and your poor attempts at being witty as usual.



This is you (you're derpy) bringing words that you don't know the definition to into the fray. When I questioned dealing in semantics you changed it to "nitpicking".

I just love the quote function on this site.



> I already did, but you haven't gave me anything.



 

When you're the one who is making the claim it is on you to back it up. I don't really have to make a counter-claim when you have done nothing to support what you have said to begin with. I'm still trying to get you to show me this good development. So far, you haven't really done that.... remember, you've given me an example of basic development that could be found in any game.



> Which would be an extremely small percentage for me.
> 
> But lets just roll with this for a minute. Ok, *she had closure*, but it wasn't well done.





			
				Derpy said:
			
		

> *That wasn't closure.*



Remember, you were Derpy just the other day. 

You want to know why people don't really take you all that serious around here? Its because a brief argument with you makes it abundantly clear that you don't know what you're talking about. 

Don't worry though, I can help.



> No deflection here.



Well it was a deflection tactic. It was a way of trying to get out of the discussion because apparently you can't be bothered until I can "get real". You've abandoned it now that I exposed it. 



> You....actually responded to that part specifically? Wow.



I don't get it.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Sorry, but the furious monkey rips apart the high school girl.






Oh wait, you were talking about their avatars. I see.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Eh, whatever, you win monkey. I have no more to discuss.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Eh, whatever, you win monkey. I have no more to discuss.



Eh, not at all surprised.  Party on.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Oh wait, you were talking about their avatars. I see.



Indeed I was.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Eh, not at all surprised.  Party on.



You mean Rave On!

Besides, its not like I let you win or anything. I...I...was getting my ass whooped in K-On! Houkago Live.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 19, 2012)

So I'm in the midst of replaying FFVI guys and I'm realizing how underrated the ost was in my original opinion of it. I want to say its better than VII's but VII's my favorite of the series. Ah screw it VI's ost was better objectivity is a bitch.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

The810kid said:


> So I'm in the midst of replaying FFVI guys and I'm realizing how underrated the ost was in my original opinion of it. I want to say its better than VII's but VII's my favorite of the series. Ah screw it VI's ost was better objectivity is a bitch.



You shouldn't have to feel torn on the matter. If you like VI's OST now, thats cool. You'd be surprised on how a track can surprise you when you approach it at a different mindset.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

I really should get around to actually completing some of these old games.


But something always happens in my life that makes me stop playing and I eventually delete them.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, we should do a NF Lets Play for FF. Would be some motivation for ya.

I'm willing to pass up some Persona for some FFIV time.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> You shouldn't have to feel torn on the matter. If you like VI's OST now, thats cool. You'd be surprised on how a track can surprise you when you approach it at a different mindset.



VII's my first love Esura without who knows if I'd even look at FF the same way ah but Nostalgia makes people blind Dragonball Z and season 1 digimon fans comes to mind.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

The810kid said:


> VII's my first love Esura without who knows if I'd even look at FF the same way ah but Nostalgia makes people blind Dragonball Z and season 1 digimon fans comes to mind.



I feel you. FFVII was my first as well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Was I unfortunate to have VIII as my first?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Dragonball has good points, knowing from watching DBK (twice) as an adult. Vegeta's story has always been brilliant to me, Goku being pure and never killing anyone is a nice touch, having the youngest character be the strongest and only other pure character, etc.

Though I really should look up the mythos of Son Goku considering there are many characters in different media I've seen based on it.

I will agree 100% on Digimon, though. I tried watching season 1 to relive the glory, but the first half is so repetitive. Introduce digimon 1, introduce digimon 2, ... introduce digivolution 1, introduce digivolution 2, ... then it gets into the meat. 

I say season 3 is the best of that since 2 does about the same thing. 3 only had three main characters which really helped get the BS out of the way quick. Also I like how the characters don't even get along for a while.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Was I unfortunate to have VIII as my first?



Very much so. I weep for you.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Very much so. I weep for you.



Fuck it, whats done is done. I'll take squall and his gunblade and go to town on some bitches.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 19, 2012)

Mura said:


> Was I unfortunate to have VIII as my first?



VIII was my second piece of FF hot ass and we still have a wonderful relationship she be one of my favorites.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Season 3 is the best season, no doubt.

FFVIII ain't so bad. Didn't like it as much as FFVII but it was second best for me when it came to PSX FFs.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Dragonball has good points, knowing from watching DBK (twice) as an adult. Vegeta's story has always been brilliant to me, Goku being pure and never killing anyone is a nice touch, having the youngest character be the strongest and only other pure character, etc.
> 
> Though I really should look up the mythos of Son Goku considering there are many characters in different media I've seen based on it.
> 
> ...



I enjoyed all Digimon seasons 1-4 and still do but the fanboys of Season wank it to death as well as Tai's overrated ass. Tamers was the best. Dragonball it was my rquivalent of FFVII my first anime love I still enjoy it just realize its flaws.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 19, 2012)

DBZ is just Toriyama's leftovers after DB.

Everything before the Saiyans was awesome.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Wait...you don't like DBZ?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Everything not Vegeta is not awesome.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Well, Trunks > Vegeta though...imo.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Trunks is cool because, well his introduction, and because he knows how important Vegeta's pride is.

Therefore Trunks' awesomeness derives from Vegeta, literally and abstractly.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 19, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> DBZ is just Toriyama's leftovers after DB.
> 
> Everything before the Saiyans was awesome.



I find Dragonball to be less appealing than DBZ to be honest. It was too light hearted until King Piccolo maybe thats the I saw DBZ first Nostalgia kicking in.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

I remember when Trunks fought Cell all muscled out and got raped because of it. That is a stain on Trunks image. Though he is a likable character.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Wait...you don't like DBZ?



I have an odd relationship with it. Like many I grew up with it and so a part of me can never truly dislike it. Vegeta's Final Flash, Gohan turning Super Saiyan 2, Goku turning Super Saiyan 3 - these and many other scenes still get me all pumped.

At the same time, my objective mind detests the series. There are more plotholes than you can shake a  stick at, the power level progression was irritating, most of the cast were worthless, GOTEN AND KID TRUNKS......

My list of complaints with Z is long.

Everything pre-Saiyans however was pretty damn good. It's even better if you compare it to the later stuff since it's like a shining gem compared to a dungpile.. 

So I think it's more that Z did not live up to its predecessor.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 19, 2012)

So can we agree FFVII is an equivalent of DBZ for what they did for RPGS and anime respectively?


----------



## The810kid (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, Trunks > Vegeta though...imo.





Fraust said:


> Trunks is cool because, well his introduction, and because he knows how important Vegeta's pride is.
> 
> Therefore Trunks' awesomeness derives from Vegeta, literally and abstractly.



Piccolo> any of the Saiyans although Vegeta had the best character development of any Dragonball character.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

The810kid said:


> Piccolo> any of the Saiyans although Vegeta had the best character development of any Dragonball character.



Piccolo? PICCOLO?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

WTF DBZ topic today? 

IM GAME!


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

The810kid said:


> So can we agree FFVII is an equivalent of DBZ for what they did for RPGS and anime respectively?


 Hell fucking noooo..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Dragonball has good points, knowing from watching DBK (twice) as an adult. Vegeta's story has always been brilliant to me, Goku being pure and never killing anyone is a nice touch, having the youngest character be the strongest and only other pure character, etc.
> 
> Though I really should look up the mythos of Son Goku considering there are many characters in different media I've seen based on it.
> 
> ...



I agree about season 1, you would have had to watch it then and not reacently to get through the first half.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> DBZ is just Toriyama's leftovers after DB.
> 
> Everything before the Saiyans was awesome.



I saw your reasons and agree with your complaints. But I would never call DBZ a dungpile.



The810kid said:


> So can we agree FFVII is an equivalent of DBZ for what they did for RPGS and anime respectively?





Malvingt2 said:


> Hell fucking noooo..



 No Matter how much you hate/dislike or think VII is overrated, the comparison Kid made is right. FF VII is to he rpg genre that DBZ was to anime. After both, both said genre's exploded big out of their niche markets.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> No Matter how much you hate/dislike or think VII is overrated, the comparison Kid made is right. FF VII is to he rpg genre that DBZ was to anime. After both, both said genre's exploded big out of their niche markets.


 I like FFVII a lot but comparing such to DBZ and the impact? wow...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

BEST EPISODE EVER CLICK NOW NOW NOW


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 19, 2012)

The810kid said:


> Piccolo> any of the Saiyans although Vegeta had the best character development of any Dragonball character.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I like FFVII a lot but comparing such to DBZ and the impact? wow...



And why not? It had the same impact.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 19, 2012)

There really is no arguing that what DBZ did for anime in the West, FFVII did for JRPGs in the West as well.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

I've got a better one.

What Pokemon did to RPGs in the West... Pokemon did for anime in the West.



edit: I'm sure people will nitpick, so let's say handheld RPGs?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey guys, Zelda is an RPG.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 19, 2012)

What the hell is Zelda?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I've got a better one.
> 
> What Pokemon did to RPGs in the West... Pokemon did for anime in the West.
> 
> ...


I would say pokemon and digimon had more to do with it than FF 7 did.
Hell I would say dbz had more to do with it.


Zaelapolopollo said:


> There really is no arguing that what DBZ did for anime in the West, FFVII did for JRPGs in the West as well.



There you people go again on the whole jrpg thing.
Especially when that wasn't a used term back them.


Lee Min Jung said:


> Hey guys, Zelda is an RPG.



No it's a JRPG get it right!


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> WTF DBZ topic today?
> 
> IM GAME!



Please no.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> And why not? It had the same impact.


 You don't have any idea of how big DBZ impact was.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> There really is no arguing that what DBZ did for anime in the West, FFVII did for JRPGs in the West as well.


 I disagree because you can't compare both, different impact. We have yet to see a RPG to replicate what DBZ did world wide.

Edit: Pokemon-mania maybe the closes one?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I would say pokemon and digimon had more to do with it than FF 7 did.
> Hell I would say dbz had more to do with it.



Are you saying FFVII made anime huge? Or are you saying DBZ made RPGs huge?  

Either way I don't understand how you wrote that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Are you saying FFVII made anime huge? Or are you saying DBZ made RPGs huge?
> 
> Either way I don't understand how you wrote that.



I'm saying FF7 had very little to do with anything.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Sometimes people who posts here amazed me with their comments.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh hai Mal.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

FFVII had very little to do with anything...

Well, thanks for your time folks. I think I'm moving planets.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> Sometimes people who posts here amazed me with their comments.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Oh hai Mal.


 wait!! are you saying Hi to me? if so Hi..



Unlosing Ranger said:


>




 I love to use this image..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Damnit, didn't we discuss this like 2 days ago. Don't use Emma Watson gifs in vain.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damnit, didn't we discuss this like 2 days ago. Don't use Emma Watson gifs in vain.


 I was not here and I like to use it...


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 19, 2012)

Pokemon is kind of cheating since it was literally everywhere. Games, anime, it was all one part of a giatn unmatched colossus of marketing.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Damnit, didn't we discuss this like 2 days ago. Don't use Emma Watson gifs in vain.



It's a .jpg, shut up.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I love to use this image..






Fraust said:


> FFVII had very little to do with anything...
> 
> Well, thanks for your time folks. I think I'm moving planets.



I would attribute it to the world becoming smaller.


----------



## Syko (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a hard time choosing between Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Gen and this game, any advices ?

EDIT: I ll buy them both anyway, but not the same time, which one shall I start with ?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Syko said:


> I have a hard time choosing between Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Gen and this game, any advices ?
> 
> EDIT: I ll buy them both anyway, but not the same time, which one shall I start with ?



I see you were confused by the title.

Seriously, those are your two choices, though? Jesus, I weep for your system.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I would attribute it to the world becoming smaller.


 Maybe I need a new meme?   Unlosing Ranger you are really funny.........sometimes....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Syko said:


> I have a hard time choosing between Naruto Ultimate Ninja Storm Gen and this game, any advices ?
> 
> EDIT: I ll buy them both anyway, but not the same time, which one shall I start with ?



Naruto if you don't have like a billion of them already.
Yes, that's how low 13-2 is on my list.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> It's a .jpg, shut up.



No shit sherlock, Mal knows I was playing around.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

I knew you were playing around, too. Still not a .gif.


----------



## Syko (Apr 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I see you were confused by the title.
> 
> Seriously, those are your two choices, though? Jesus, I weep for your system.



I also want to buy the [new] Devil May Cry HD series.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Naruto if you don't have like a billion of them already.
> Yes, that's how low 13-2 is on my list.



I only got Nuns 2 
Oh ok, why is it that low ?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

I can't even bring myself to play the HD Collection. DMC1's camera made me want to throw up.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Sticks and stones don't break my bones. Speaking RPG's anyone gonna play that new Pokemon Nobunaga's Ambition?


----------



## Syko (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats why I want it, never played the 1 & 2. Maybe it improved ?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

If you playing online or with couch co-op versus, then go for generations. If you trying to get story then go UNS2.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

No, I mean when I started playing the Collection, first mission made me want to die.

And you don't have to play 2. Seriously, save yourself the trouble.


----------



## Syko (Apr 19, 2012)

I already have UNS2 

The choice is between FFXII-2 / DMC HD / UNSG

__ 

So you have the game ? Why so negative ahah


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

DMC is the cheapest and has two good games.


----------



## Syko (Apr 19, 2012)

I knew that it was cheap yeah. I think I ll start with generations, I really want to try them new chars


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> No, I mean when I started playing the Collection, first mission made me want to die.
> 
> And you don't have to play 2. Seriously, save yourself the trouble.



like the silent hill HD collection right?


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow, thread turned south...in a good way.


Cell Saga is the best saga. Fuck you all and good night.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura, by god. You are correct sir.

considering it had some very good Vegeta and Gohan stuff. Though Vegeta's best spots are in Freeza (crying) and Buu (admitting Goku is the best)


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah, Cell saga was the best of the best for sure. Some of the best character development.

Esura I played the K-On game and I'm loving it. Then I went to play some Hatsune Miku and my timing was all thrown off. I blame you goddammit.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

I have FFXII-2, and yet to open the game up. Just didn't get enough motivation to play it. It is still in teh package and everything. I got UNSG the day it came out, to beat the shit out of people online. Esubro, you here?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Did you just say Final Flash incorrectly?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

that is final flash, I was talking bout final explosion.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Oh, iight. Thought we were sticking to Cell Saga.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope, I was talking bout Buu saga with Vegeta and his growth, cuz dat was da shit.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

FF time people.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Did you just say Final Flash incorrectly?



nah vs fat buu.


Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> FF time people.



It never is.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dD9OtJqog08[/YOUTUBE]

I like the dub soundtrack as much as the next guy but man that is an awesome song.

As for Vegeta in the Cell Saga


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Those are good and all, but chills run down my spine when this one comes on. I be yelling and shit like I amgoing SSJ3 in my room when this shit comes on. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7vfkhDiSijs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

You all lose.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-WFjpRCSlc[/YOUTUBE] 

 [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uyf4F6j_ZQM[/YOUTUBE]3rd is win

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uydTPldk0dY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Esura, by god. You are correct sir.
> 
> considering it had some very good Vegeta and Gohan stuff. Though Vegeta's best spots are in Freeza (crying) and Buu (admitting Goku is the best)


I thought the moment he had in Cell was one of the best personally.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hHFHw0RAHVM[/YOUTUBE]

Realizing how foolish he was for dogging out his son.




Mura said:


> Yeah, Cell saga was the best of the best for sure. Some of the best character development.
> 
> Esura I played the K-On game and I'm loving it. Then I went to play some Hatsune Miku and my timing was all thrown off. I blame you goddammit.


I haven't started Miku yet because I have no space for it.



Lee Min Jung said:


> I have FFXII-2, and yet to open the game up. Just didn't get enough motivation to play it. It is still in teh package and everything. I got UNSG the day it came out, to beat the shit out of people online. Esubro, you here?



Yeah. Whats up?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Esura said:


> I haven't started Miku yet because I have no space for it.



I got just two games on my stick, K-On and Miku. Best I can fit with such a small thing.

But yeah, the K-On game totally threw my timing off when I did a miku song.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Ordered Disgaea 4 @ Thehut.com pek

Seems like Skullgirls is missing from PSN!!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

I know you have seen Dead Fantasy small web series by Oum?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I know you have seen Dead Fantasy small web series by Oum?



I remember seeing that shit. Wasn't Oum working on six?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Well he got a job, a pretty demanding one. So he couldn't finish the whole series.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Still though, pretty good shit.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

It was amazing shit, and swear to God, Esura better have seen em. I SWEAR TO GOD.


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

I seen them, except for the one that Tifa gets killed by Hayate.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

What bout the Haloid video?


----------



## Velocity (Apr 19, 2012)

You guys are terrible. In the actual RPG thread you talk about anime and in the Final Fantasy thread you talk about RPGs and Dragonball Z?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> You guys are terrible. In the actual RPG thread you talk about anime and in the Final Fantasy thread you talk about RPGs and Dragonball Z?



These two threads have a serious case of an identity crisis.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> You guys are terrible. In the actual RPG thread you talk about anime and in the Final Fantasy thread you talk about RPGs and Dragonball Z?



Want to join us??


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Damnit, Velocity found this thread too.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

Just move this thread to the Lounge.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 19, 2012)

Then I think that the FFXIII-2 thread will take its place.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 19, 2012)

That thread should be trashed. And actually deleted unlike other trashed threads.

VERSUS THREAD IN ALL ITS GLORY!!


----------



## Esura (Apr 19, 2012)

But why keep a thread up on a game that doesn't exist? jk 

The only reason it lives still is because of it's cult-like followers and people who get a kick out of trolling them. There isn't anything to actually discuss about the game itself.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 19, 2012)

Velocity said:


> You guys are terrible. In the actual RPG thread you talk about anime and in the Final Fantasy thread you talk about RPGs and Dragonball Z?



Well some people have likened Zidane and Kuja to the Saiyans.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well some people have likened Zidane and Kuja to the Saiyans.



Nice Logic swinging there bro.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 20, 2012)

Something new for you guys to discuss, unless FG already linked that in this thread, in which case fuck him since I'm the one who showed it to him

*goes back to lurking and eating popcorn*


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Hmm, you should have linked that article 2morrow night, good discussion/fight material.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 20, 2012)

When I said could we agree that DBZ and FFVII be equivalents it was more than just for what they did for there respective media. Many people first Anime was DBZ and became an anime fan and many peoples first Final fantasy was VII and got into the series that way. Also because of this many people won't shut the hell up about either of them because of it was their first of the genres.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2012)

Zidane and Kuja are pretty much DB references.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2012)

The810kid said:


> When I said could we agree that DBZ and FFVII be equivalents it was more than just for what they did for there respective media. Many people first Anime was DBZ and became an anime fan and many peoples first *RPG* was VII and got into the series that way. Also because of this many people won't shut the hell up about either of them because of it was their first of the genres.



You will not know how true that fix is.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2012)

my first rpg was legend of Legaia

I totally missed the FF7 commercial hype train so it was just another game to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> my first rpg was legend of Legaia
> 
> I totally missed the FF7 commercial hype train so it was just another game to me.



 Yes thats good for you. But for everyone else, that was there first rpg.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2012)

their

and I don't see why you need to make a response in that regard.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> their
> 
> and I don't see why you need to make a response in that regard.



I do not know, maybe the same need for you to correct someone's spelling?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2012)

oh so douchebag reasons.

well now I don't even slightly feel bad about correcting your spelling then.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 20, 2012)

Final Fantasy VII was the first RPG I played though I never got past the first disk when I had it as a kid since it broke. Thank god or else I may have been put fully under its spell of thinking its a great game, as it was I was only partway under it. Even back then I always preferred Legend of the Dragoon.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 20, 2012)

I think FF7 was my third game.

Also thought it was a poor man's LoD at the time.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Damn its almost cliche that everyone's first was VII.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 20, 2012)

zenieth said:


> my first rpg was legend of Legaia


Mine was FF 10(exactly 10 years and 2 months)


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Something new for you guys to discuss, unless FG already linked that in this thread, in which case fuck him since I'm the one who showed it to him
> 
> *goes back to lurking and eating popcorn*


I haven't finished FFIX so I wouldn't be able to criticize this properly. However, I don't like how the writer abuses the word "charm" like 20 times though. FFs past FFX last a certain "charm" now. I'm sure fans of post FFX games would like to disagree.



Mura said:


> Damn its almost cliche that everyone's first was VII.


It was that big. I never even heard of FF before then. I was however familiar with Yoshitaka Amano's non-FF work at the time though thanks to my dad.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 20, 2012)

Mura said:


> Damn its almost cliche that everyone's first was VII.


Too bad for you.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 20, 2012)

VII first RPG in general? Sucks.

I played emulators of tons of SNES and Gameboy ROMS in the Dominican Republic before I came back and begged my mom for a Final Fantasy (because I played 10 minutes of V as a ROM). Then shit got serious when I owned them.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

I don't know if I'd liked any RPG that was released before FFVII if I hadn't played and loved FFVII. A lot of the older gameplay elements that from pre-FFVII RPGs that bugs me now would of downright repulsed me had I not had some RPG experience under my belt, and that includes FFIV. 

I would of despised Phantasy Star IV had I played it before FFVII despite my current love for it right now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

X-DarkXNation-X said:


> Yes thats good for you. But for everyone else, that was there first rpg.



My first rpg was I can't remember it was on the gameboy though might have been pokemon yellow or a FF game.
I know it wasn't FF 7 though.
Hell I've never beaten it 
In fact it's the only FF I haven't beaten(besides FF 13,-2 and online) for the same reasons as kiba.
I mean I have the whole thing now, but there is just about anything else I would rather play.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Ah, when I think about it...technically Pokemon Red would of been my first because I played that a year before I played FFVII (I didn't play it when it first came out, like a few years later)...but I keep forgetting it for some reason. Back then I never thought of it as a RPG, just a game that let me catch Pokemons.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

My first RPG ever was Pokemon Blue or Dragon Warrior Monsters, I forget which one I had first. Before that, I just played the SNES games I had, which consisted of some Disney games, a bunch of Mario games, Link to the Past, Zombies Ate My Neighbors (actually, this might be an RPG), etc.

I was lucky to have a SNES Gameboy Player as well.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 20, 2012)

would have*

Pokemon Yellow was the first game I ever owned (with the Pokemon edition GBC) and that was ages before I played those emulators.

That bastard Pikachu changed my life when I turned 8. Then I got red for Christmas, even though it was older, and shit really went down.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Ah, when I think about it...technically Pokemon Red would of been my first because I played that a year before I played FFVII (I didn't play it when it first came out, like a few years later)...but I keep forgetting it for some reason. Back then I never thought of it as a RPG, just a game that let me catch Pokemons.



All FF7 did was make you recognize.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 20, 2012)

Golden Sun is also awesome btw.pek


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Before FFVII/Pokemon Red, games I played before was Streets of Rage II, any Genesis Sonic game, Earthworm Jim, TMNT Tournament Fighters (Genesis version), Comix Zone, Vectorman, Street Fighter II Hyper Fighting and ST, Dynamite Heady, and some other shit. Oh and Eternal Champion.

I was a Genesis kid pretty much. Although I did play some Killer Instinct and Punch Out over some friend's house on their consoles. My bros had a Saturn too and I play some VF, Fighting Vipers, and Fighting Megamix on there. Also Nights.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> All FF7 did was make you recognize.



Yeah, I guess so.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 20, 2012)

Sonic the Hedgehog is the first game I ever played and is only like a couple months older than me. I couldn't be happier with that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Yeah, I guess so.




[YOUTUBE]Jz-sVQlCoDI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ov4JY4BWAvw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Sonic the Hedgehog is the first game I ever played and is only like a couple months older than me. I couldn't be happier with that.



The second one was the first game I ever played. I lived and breathe Sonic back then...until the game I'm not going to mention anymore cause I'm tired of mentioning it. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Jz-sVQlCoDI[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]ov4JY4BWAvw[/YOUTUBE]



Wow...that's actually pretty dope.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> The second one was the first game I ever played. I lived and breathe Sonic back then...until the game I'm not going to mention anymore cause I'm tired of mentioning it.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow...that's actually pretty dope.



My very 1st console games was exactly 17 years ago...on Sega Megadrive!


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

I can't exactly remember when I actually played my first game. Like I've said before, games have been part of my life for as long as I can remember. Before I had the motor skills to hold and use a controller, I would be watching my mother play games. 

20 years old, 20 years of video games.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> My very 1st console games was exactly 17 years ago...on Sega Megadrive!


My parents said I was too young for a console so I played stuff on my brother's systems and they only got Sega consoles. PS1 was technically my first console and that was something my brother let me have after Dreamcast was announced. He said the Dreamcast was the future and Sony was going to die out....



Death-kun said:


> I can't exactly remember when I actually played my first game. Like I've said before, games have been part of my life for as long as I can remember. Before I had the motor skills to hold and use a controller, I would be watching my mother play games.
> 
> 20 years old, 20 years of video games.


Your moms played video games? Thats awesome.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 20, 2012)

My first RPG was Final Fantasy III USA edition (VI,  ) but the first I actually enjoyed was VII.

I remember me and my friends felt like we got screwed when we first put on VI. It was all small-looking and fighting was all slow.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> My very 1st console games was exactly 17 years ago...on Sega Megadrive!



Guess what my first was.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 20, 2012)

Super Mario World might have been my first game played now that I think about it. Either way, whether Sonic or Mario, can't be mad.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh so now we're talking about our first games ever in general? On-topic you say? 

Mine's was Super Mario Bros. 80's babies are best babies.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> My parents said I was too young for a console so I played stuff on my brother's systems and they only got Sega consoles. PS1 was technically my first console and that was something my brother let me have after Dreamcast was announced. He said the Dreamcast was the future and Sony was going to die out....
> 
> 
> Your moms played video games? Thats awesome.


That's wonderful,yeeesssss.


The consoles I have played video games:

1.Sega Megadrive(Spring 1995):1st console ever(later also Test Drive on PC).:ho

2.PS1(Spring/Summer 1997): Played @ friend  house,instant love with it

3.Gameboy(Fall 1998):1st hand-held to play,Donkey Kong land.

4.N64(Fall 2000):1st FPS ever with Goldeneye.

5.PS2(Januari 2002): owned it,played Tekken 3 till it was broken(and it was also my 1st intro with RPG via FF 10)

6.GB Advance SP(April 2005):2nd hand-held, Golden Sun remain my fave game.Haven't touch it for 5 years.

7.PSP Slim(March 2009): Still have it,2 FF games a.t.m(Tactics en 7/VII).

8.PS3(the very 1st PHAT model,since 2 Februari 2010): have it,BD laser is broken for 2 weeks now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Oh so now we're talking about our first games ever in general? On-topic you say?
> 
> Mine's was Super Mario Bros. 80's babies are best babies.



Early 90's here.
First game along with duck hunt.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Early 90's here.
> First game along with duck hunt.



Same here.. early 90's.. first game was Super Mario Brothers


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 20, 2012)

Byrdman said:


> Same here.. early 90's.. first game was Super Mario Brothers



What 's with everybody and Mario Bros??


----------



## Fraust (Apr 20, 2012)

You say that as if Mario isn't the centerfold of the gaming universe. It's not surprising.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Mario will always be the centerfold for years to come. Also my first RPG was pokemon Red, fuck Blastoise.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Your moms played video games? Thats awesome.



Yup, back when I was quite young, before she got a job of her own. Now she doesn't play games anymore, hasn't for over a decade.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

My mom plays.............
..........
Pac-man.


----------



## Byrd (Apr 20, 2012)

First RPG however was Chrono Cross lol


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Yup, back when I was quite young, before she got a job of her own. Now she doesn't play games anymore, hasn't for over a decade.


Cool.

My mom plays games a bit but only....



Lee Min Jung said:


> My mom plays.............
> ..........
> Pac-man.



...this.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 20, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Mario will always be the centerfold for years to come. Also my first RPG was pokemon Red, fuck Blastoise.



back in 1997?


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

PKMN Red > PKMN Blue


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Pokemon Red and Blue can suck Yellow's cock.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Gold does a Cleveland Steamer all on Yellow.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

And Crystal molests Gold all the way to the therapist.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 20, 2012)

Death wins. Crystal is the best of the second generation. And I'm a huge Lugia fan, but Suicune is just majestic as fuck.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

I've recently gotten into playing Crystal on my 46'' HD tv by using the Gameboy option on Pokemon Stadium 2.

Feels good man.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've recently gotten into playing Crystal on my 46'' HD tv by using the Gameboy option on Pokemon Stadium 2.
> 
> Feels good man.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

I never bought the Gameboy Player for the Gamecube because it was, like, $40, and I was all "Fuck that shit, I'm not spending $40 for it! "


----------



## Syko (Apr 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've recently gotten into playing Crystal on my 46'' HD tv by using the Gameboy option on Pokemon Stadium 2.
> 
> Feels good man.



I remember when I played red in my SNES


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

The810kid said:


> When I said could we agree that DBZ and FFVII be equivalents it was more than just for what they did for there respective media. Many people first Anime was DBZ and became an anime fan and many peoples first Final fantasy was VII and got into the series that way. Also because of this many people won't shut the hell up about either of them because of it was their first of the genres.


 your generation I guess, people forget a lot of people were playing video games and rpg's before that.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Syko said:


> I remember when I played red in my SNES



That's what I originally did with Pokemon Blue, because I had a Gameboy Player for the SNES but I didn't actually have a Gameboy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I never bought the Gameboy Player for the Gamecube because it was, like, $40, and I was all "Fuck that shit, I'm not spending $40 for it! "



You should have.
The new ones are placed at 180$ now.
Used are cheap enough 18$.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, I have a local mom & pop store that has one for like $15 or something, I've seen it sitting there forever.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 20, 2012)

*FINAL FANTASY VII POWER LEVELS*

MIDGAR SAGA
Cloud - 20
Tifa - 10
Barret - 8
Aeris - 5
Red XIII - 13
Cloud (on Motorcycle) - 25
Reno - 10
Rude - 9

MIDGAR CONTINENT SAGA
Cloud (flashback) - 2
Sephiroth - 50
Dragon - 20
Jenova Piece on the Ship - 25

OTHER CONTINENT SAGA
Dyne - 12
Barret - 14
Great Warrior Seto - 17
Reno - 18
Rude - 17
Vincent - 20
Cid - 12
Palmer - 10
Truck That Hit Palmer - 15
Yuffie (starting out) - 7
Yuffie's Father - 18
Yuffie (after completing Pagoda) - 21

PLACES OF THE ANCIENTS SAGA
Aeris - 26
Jenova-LIFE - 30

START OF SECOND DISK SAGA
Elena - 25 (she can KO Cloud with one punch)
Sephiroth Clones - 4
Jenova-DEATH - 35
Sephiroth (with Black Materia) - 110

CLOUD'S GONE SAGA
Tifa - 38
Vincent - 40
Yuffie - 36
Sapphire Weapon - 60
Junon Canon - 61
Ultima Weapon - 55

RETURN OF CLOUD SAGA
Cloud (after Lifestream Flashback) - 75
Shinra Rocket w/Huge Materia - 100
Meteor - 200
Sister Ray -  140
Diamond WEAPON - 100
Reno - 65
Rude - 64
Elena - 60
Proud Cloud - 80
Hojo (with Jenova Cells) - 88

SHOWDOWN WITH SEPHIROTH SAGA
Jenova-SYNTHESIS - 105
Sephiroth (full power) - 170
Sephiroth (suppressing Holy) - 130
Cloud (with Omnislash) - 132
Holy - 200
Meteor - 200
Aeris using Lifestream - 230






1,500

You're all fucked.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Farmer with shotgun solos this.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

Fuck!! I can't rep Zae...  great post.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Apr 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> In fact it's the only FF I haven't beaten(besides FF 13,-2 and online) for the same reasons as kiba.


Oh I've completed it, it was just much later then when I first played it.

The topic was supposed to be how SE needs to go back to the FFIX/FFVI formula to be good again


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Oh I've completed it, it was just much later then when I first played it.
> 
> The topic was supposed to be how SE needs to go back to the FFIX/FFVI formula to be good again



SE going the way of sony.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 20, 2012)

When SE decided to remake FFVII, is going to prove that FFVI is on godlike status and it doesn't need a remake because is aging according to plans. Watch how FFVII is getting remake first.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 20, 2012)

Farmer with shotgun solos Ruby WEAPON and Emerald WEAPON.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 20, 2012)

Or is it Sony going the way of SE.
I don't know.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 20, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> *
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> ...



SHUT UP AND TAKE MY ALL MY REPS!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 20, 2012)

I was really bored.

Hey, at least Cloud could beat Goku at the start of Dragonball. (Goku's PL was 10)


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbCaPBW3LWU[/YOUTUBE]

DRAGON
DRAGON
ROCK THE DRAGON


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

Quality post there Zael. I actually read each one. btw, did you read FT?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 20, 2012)

The latest one? No. I'm still catching up.

I'm following a few different series right now.  FT isn't top priority for me.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 20, 2012)

I just killed Ano Hana right now, 10 episodes straight. I'm ballin' like a bitch over here.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 20, 2012)

*Zaelapolopollo:* making this awful thread worthwhile since 2006.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I just killed Ano Hana right now, 10 episodes straight. I'm ballin' like a bitch over here.



How'd you like it?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 20, 2012)

Was the "ballin' like a bitch" not enough of an indication, lol?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah, you right.


----------



## Esura (Apr 20, 2012)

Whats a AnoHena?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 20, 2012)

Esura said:


> Whats a AnoHena?





Or english translation: We still don't know the name of the flower we saw that day.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 20, 2012)

What you doing 2night Esu?


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> Or english translation: We still don't know the name of the flower we saw that day.


....that's a mouthful. 

Wait...that name sounds familiar. I think I remember seeing that name on Doujin Moe.



Lee Min Jung said:


> What you doing 2night Esu?



Fapping

Fucking around with my PSP...ripping my UMDs, ripping other people's UMDs, putting hentais on it, all that. Homebrew is a monster. I see why CMX swears by this shit.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> ....that's a mouthful.
> 
> Wait...that name sounds familiar. I think I remember seeing that name on Doujin Moe.
> 
> ...



You probably did see it there, there is a lot of doujins on Naruko.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

It isn't bad lol I have a PSP-2000 and I homebrew and cfw that shit like a friend. Haven't ever payed for 1 psp game.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Mura said:


> You probably did see it there, there is a lot of doujins on Naruko.


Rule 34 never fails I guess.



Lee Min Jung said:


> It isn't bad lol I have a PSP-2000 and I homebrew and cfw that shit like a friend. Haven't ever payed for 1 psp game.



I actually own a shit load of PSP games. I don't mind buying them personally. I'm abusing the shit out of it when it comes to Japanese PSP games, PS1, GBA, Genesis games etc though.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

esura is discovering the magic of having more than 4 GB on a modded PSP


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> esura is discovering the magic of having more than 4 GB on a modded PSP



This pretty much.

I had my PSP soft modded before but I couldn't do shit with 4GB so I just stayed legit until then. I still have 22GB left. I added all my J-pop songs to it, my oldie goldies, and a bunch of other songs.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

32gb or GTFO.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 21, 2012)

I've got myself 32 GB as well, I got it for $50. It's the one where you plug in two microSD cards into it, it came with two 16 GB microSD cards.

I could upgrade to two 32 GB microSD cards, I but I see no reason to.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I've got myself 32 GB as well, I got it for $50. It's the one where you plug in two microSD cards into it, it came with two 16 GB microSD cards.
> 
> I could upgrade to two 32 GB microSD cards, I but I see no reason to.



That's what I got. 32GB is more than enough for a goddamn PSP. I'm not trying to have every PSP game in existence on it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 21, 2012)

Tidus' Power Level - 0

He was knocked out by a _single punch_ from a fifteen-year-old girl who probably weighed 80 pounds soaking wet.

Farmer with Shotgun would be ashamed.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Lightning's Power Level - 500000000000

She is god like in FFXIII-2...literally.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

lol i didn't say you didn't have that. I was just saying if you don't have it, GTFO. So you can stay.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Lightning's Power Level - 500000000000
> 
> She is god like in FFXIII-2...literally.



GJ opening that can of worms. Although I think it is too late to start this convo.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> lol i didn't say you didn't have that. I was just saying if you don't have it, GTFO. So you can stay.


Ah...cool. 



Lee Min Jung said:


> GJ opening that can of worms. Although I think it is too late to start this convo.



What? I'm trying to participate. Lightning is seriously powerful in FFXIII-2, even Fraust can attest to this. FFXIII-2 Lightning makes Barthandelus/Orphan look like bitches.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't even know if I'd give anyone from XIII a PL above 1,000.

So being stronger than them isn't that amazing.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Well, I was exaggerating with that previous figure but the reason I stated Lightning is because she is the only FF protagonist I've seen literally gain god-like powers. Well, you could argue the Warriors of Light from FFI but I can't really think of anyone else.

I think she could stand toe to toe with Sephiroth personally...FFXIII-2 Lightning that is. She can summon multiple eidolons at will beyond her Odin, control large armies at will, have knowledge of the entire timeline, and a bunch of other stuff. Her primary flaw would be that she cannot leave Valhalla for a long period of time.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8c_4UZdPJs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I don't even know if I'd give anyone from XIII a PL above 1,000.
> 
> So being stronger than them isn't that amazing.



PL(powerlevel) on 1K?

who?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 21, 2012)

Nobody really. I was just being generous because I honestly can't remember enough of the supplementary stuff in XIII to talk with certainty on its power.

The ones I was thinking of were Orphan or the fal'Cie who is Cocoon's Sun. Thatw ould seem to take a lot of power.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Apr 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Tidus' Power Level - 0
> 
> He was knocked out by a _single punch_ from a fifteen-year-old girl who probably weighed 80 pounds soaking wet.
> 
> Farmer with Shotgun would be ashamed.



That was PIS(Plot induced stupidity) 

It's possible for him to beat that giant fishstick earlier in the game on his own anyway....


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 21, 2012)

Ahaha so true.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey Future Trunks, do you like the direction the Final Fantasy games have taken?


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

What direction? FF's direction has never been set in stone. That's the nature of the franchise. I bet you FFXV will be an action RPG.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> What direction? FF's direction has never been set in stone. That's the nature of the franchise. I bet you FFXV will be an action RPG.



Bet you it will come out before versus


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 21, 2012)

That is a very hot sig.


----------



## Esura (Apr 21, 2012)

Lee picks em right. Sometimes he picks meh ones though but he is right on the money with that.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

Says the guy with no sig.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 21, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Says the guy with no sig.



So very true.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 21, 2012)

But dat Hyorin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2012)

Esura said:


> Lightning's Power Level - 500000000000
> 
> She is god like in FFXIII-2...literally.



I sneeze on her and she dies.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I sneeze on her and she dies.



How than??:ho


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 21, 2012)

He's got AIDS.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> He's got AIDS.



That'll do it.

Just a little side note for whoever likes basketball, watch Kuroko no Basuke. Really good shit for fans there.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 21, 2012)

Ah yes, this is my first year as a true basketball fan. I will get on that.

Is it like a prodigy-type thing?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Ah yes, this is my first year as a true basketball fan. I will get on that.
> 
> Is it like a prodigy-type thing?



Somewhat, the main character was part of an all-star type team but they disbanded and each member went to different schools. The 2nd lead character has played basketball in america and has come back to Japan for reasons of his own. The two of them team up to try and bring their team which isn't that good, to be the best in Japan. Of course on the way they'll be playing against members of that disbanded all-star team.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> He's got AIDS.



Nah just the common cold.
It's deadly to her kind.


Death-kun said:


> esura is discovering the magic of having more than 4 GB on a modded PSP



I only have 2...


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Nah just the common cold.
> It's deadly to her kind.
> 
> 
> I only have 2...



8GiB.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 21, 2012)

Did this anime just start?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

^Yeah it did, just three episodes. Maybe I mentioned it too early.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 21, 2012)

Just watched the first episode, definitely awesome. The intro and opening got me hyped as fuck. Wish I could just watch the whole thing though rather than wait.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

Well you still got episodes 2 and 3. Then your where I'm at, waiting.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

You said you liked the OP Fraust? The single came out today.



Have that song on repeat right now.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 21, 2012)

I meant moreso the footage and the passes Kuroko was making in the OP, it takes me a little longer to get used to the music in OPs.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh alright, I gotcha.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 21, 2012)

Stop talking about non-Final Fantasy things you douchenossels.

For instance


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]DLvIFRNbqOs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Nois (Apr 21, 2012)

Iiiiit's Nois timeeeee


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 22, 2012)

Hello Nois.

It sure is silent around here.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 22, 2012)

That is cuz you all aren't talking bout the normal stuff that would have people post the same shit they ahve been saying for like a year now.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> That is cuz you all aren't talking bout the normal stuff that would have people post the same shit they ahve been saying for like a year now.



Gee it sure is quite.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)

I think I may have to start playing dissidia again soon.

[YOUTUBE]oU0qS1tEh2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

I might join you in your duodecim journey Mura Mura.


I was seriously thinking about this topic at work so.....

*Esura's FF BATTLEDOME!!*
*Warrior Goddess Lightning vs Sephiroth*

The WHEEL OF FATE BE TURNING! LET'S ROCK!​

This is a power contest, not a popularity contest. GO!


I need to think on this a bit before I give an answer. Cause Lighty is powerful in FFXIII-2...but is she Sephiroth-level powerful? Dunno, gotta think on it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice, I forgot to mention that one but it just started so I would do the ame thing to you that I did to fraust with Kuroko no Basuke. Mysterious Girlfriend X is definitely unique.



Esura said:


> I might join you in your duodecim journey Mura Mura.
> 
> 
> I was seriously thinking about this topic at work so.....
> ...



I don't know about that matchup, anyone who didn't play XIII-2(which is mostly everyone in this thread) will say Sephiroth but I don't know.

Another vid which got me into duodecim again.

[YOUTUBE]hAjuaWJpKPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmmm, thats pretty cool. Then again...I now remember how much of a grind fest those games are. 

Maybe I should of written some sort of power level comparison for the two. Warrior Goddess Lightning can control thousands of eidolons at the same time, see the future, possesses incredible strength and agility, and possesses a wide array of extremely high level spells. Problem is, she can't leave Valhalla for long periods of time so she can't really fight anywhere else but Valhalla. Sephiroth can travel anywhere and he possesses one wing which makes him able to fly like he has two for some unknown reason.

Sephiroth possesses all of the above (sans controlling thousands of eidolons and seeing the future), wield a stupid long sword, is seemingly immortal, and displays an extreme amount of skill at using the stupid long Masamune. Weak against Holy. I don't know if Warrior Goddess Lightning has Holy in her disposal due to Etro but that would suck for Sephy.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 22, 2012)

should have*

battledome is possibly the gayest part of the forum.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

Careful you will make her fight a country busting mach 300+ sephiroth


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Ok, Professor Fraust. 

And I never been to or posted on this Battledome on this forum before. I just couldn't think of another name when I wrote it. I was going to go ESURA'S COLOSSEUM! but I decided against.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 22, 2012)

No I meant inventing battles between fictional characters was gay, sorry. The premise, not the name.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## LMJ (Apr 22, 2012)

So it is going through they are making the SSB version for Sony.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 22, 2012)

Square really doesn't understand anything do they. Who the fuck wants XIV? Versus, then KHIII, a hopefully good XV, maybe another Tactics type game, and we'll have Type-0 and Theatrhythm. Seems fine without XIV.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Fraust said:


> No I meant inventing battles between fictional characters was gay, sorry. The premise, not the name.


What? Its fun and its not any worse than anything else we were discussing in this thread.

Ah....



Lee Min Jung said:


> So it is going through they are making the SSB version for Sony.



Hmmm...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 22, 2012)

Wonder if they can get some FF characters in it, since many FF's are Sony exclusive.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Square really doesn't understand anything do they. Who the fuck wants XIV? Versus, then KHIII, a hopefully good XV, maybe another Tactics type game, and we'll have Type-0 and Theatrhythm. Seems fine without XIV.



They do. They aren't rebooting it because fans want it. They want two current gen MMOs (DQX is the other one) up and running as a steady revenue stream and they want to salvage their investments. This has been reported multiple times. They understand but they just don't give a damn atm...like a lot of Japanese companies it seems.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

XIV that terrible thing?
Better off with DQ.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 22, 2012)

Did the new Lightning blow up anything really big or move insanely fast?


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

I think people should keep their expectations in check with anything Square does with MMOs.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 22, 2012)

I know why they want it, but they don't get it probably won't work. XIV failed, so they think v2 will do better. XIII disappointed many, and XIII-2 had shit sales in comparison. I see the same thing happening.

In fact, if it follows that trend and they spend enough on the reboot, it may fuck them over for a while.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Did the new Lightning blow up anything really big or move insanely fast?



Move insanely fast, yes. Blow up anything big? I dunno....does this count?



But that's about it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I know why they want it, but they don't get it probably won't work. XIV failed, so they think v2 will do better. XIII disappointed many, and XIII-2 had shit sales in comparison. I see the same thing happening.
> 
> In fact, if it follows that trend and they spend enough on the reboot, it may fuck them over for a while.



Historically, MMO reboots haven't succeeded much...at least from what I've learn from someone else. While I hope this succeeds....for future FF and KH sake, I don't have too much hope for it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 22, 2012)

Esura said:


> Move insanely fast, yes. Blow up anything big? I dunno....does this count?
> 
> 
> 
> But that's about it.



Put it in spoilers damn it!!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 22, 2012)

Ya know, the power level talk got me thinking...

You know what more FF villains need? Power Up Sequences. Nothing is quite as awesome as a good powerup scene.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, as long as it doesn't involve yelling for 30 mins I'm in.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KCWsuAIAtew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2012)

Looking back on it now, can anyone actually tell me why so many people were so opposed to having FF13 on xbox 360?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 22, 2012)

Because people think that if it comes out on something not PS3 they'll have to remove stuff from the game to accommodate for the decreased space.

Except they're wrong. And stupid.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 22, 2012)

That or they just like having PS3 exclusive stuff.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2012)

Well i guess it makes sense. Sony's exclusive third party dominance has diminished pretty significantly this gen. Sony fans must have been very bitter 

Of course that doesn't excuse the fact that the whole outrage can't logically be pinned on the game itself  the whole reason it had to be fit on several DVD's was because of the huge amount of space taken up by the CG cut scenes


----------



## Fraust (Apr 22, 2012)

And Square is no stranger to using multiple discs and wouldn't sacrifice quality for space, though there isn't much quality as of late anyway.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 22, 2012)

Hopefully next gen they get their act together


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CLXEcDfI1aI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The810kid (Apr 22, 2012)

I was just thinking about VIII and the potential it had. Seifer could have been a great antagonist or playable character but they reduce him to a lackey. Adel was hyped to be a tyrant to be feared but got shafted horribly. Even laguna's backstory on how he defeated Adel was pitiful really being shoved into a pod. then she was reduced to a boss fight with no dialogue. 

Sorceress Edea should have been the main villain whether or not you keep the orphonage backstory or not Edea's portrayal before we found out Ultimecia possesed her was actually done. I'd rather they just made her be some scorned sorceress who was discriminated against rather than time compression and Ultimecia being the puppet master. Lastly Ellone felt like a plot device more than anything she's supposed to be a daughter figure to Laguna and sister fuigure to Squall and the others yet i felt nothing from her. Why was she even at the Garden in the beggining anyway?


----------



## Esura (Apr 22, 2012)

Blue_Panter_Ninja said:


> Put it in spoilers damn it!!



Its the first five minutes of the game.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 22, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]KCWsuAIAtew[/YOUTUBE]



This was greatness in my earlobes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

You hear inside of your earlobes?


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

CMX, did you wake up with a hard turd sticking out of your ass or something or what? You trolling harder than Kory right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 23, 2012)

Some asshole cunt told me to move my car this morning.

Bitches telling me to do always pisses me off.


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> Its the first five minutes of the game.



Really?

Damn!.:ho


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)

I've long since replaced FF8 with Type 0

the only things I acknowledge anymore from that game are Selphie and Laguna.

Also the music, especially the music.

Dissidia Edea and Squall are Dissidia originals as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

Seifer and Laguna are the best characters in VIII.

The former is the sort-of-apprentice to the latter so it makes sense.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

FFVIII also had great cutscenes. Some of the most memorable in the series, actually.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)

Seifer is 100% terrible in all known incarnations


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)

In fact let me list the ways he's bad

1. A cocky cock who failed every test he did, and from that one chick, Xu I think, that was a lot of tests.
2. Your supposed rival, too bad after the opening cutscene he is never a challenge in any point or time ever.
3. Romantic dreams, that he never tells you about, only learn through implied reference not counting the fact that his goal in life is akin to a five year old wanting to be a fairy princess.
4. Mindfucked through Oedipus complex
5. Fujin > Seifer
6. His own crew, who were with him through and through called him out on his ultimately pointless bullshit.
7. Ended up a fisherman
8. Worst possible insults. "Chickenwuss", really?

Seifer's good points. 
Cutting Odin


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

Never really liked Seifer either.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> FFVIII also had great cutscenes. Some of the most memorable in the series, actually.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)

And for his KH incarnation the only thing I need to prove his terrible is one quote.

"Isn't this romantic."


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> And for his KH incarnation the only thing I need to prove his terrible is one quote.
> 
> "*We totally owned you lamers*"



Glad to be of service.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)

tell me that is not the dialogue of a tool you would punch square in the face.


----------



## Esura (Apr 23, 2012)

I totally used "chickenwuss" in elementary after playing FFVIII. I was popular for like half a year cause of it. No one in my class knew I stole it from a videogame.

Bully: You nothing but a punk ass bitch!
Me: If I'm a punk ass bitch you a bitch ass chickenwuss!
Bully: ....what?

Then I sucker punched his ass.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)

see that?

elementary tier.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> In fact let me list the ways he's bad
> 
> 1. A cocky cock who failed every test he did, and from that one chick, Xu I think, that was a lot of tests.



So what you're saying is his well-established flaw of impulsiveness is...well-established.

Well we agree.



> 2. Your supposed rival, too bad after the opening cutscene he is never a challenge in any point or time ever.



Game mechanics. No boss in FFVIII is a challenge.



> 3. Romantic dreams, that he never tells you about, only learn through implied reference not counting the fact that his goal in life is akin to a five year old wanting to be a fairy princess.



You really need to stop being so wrong all the time.

*before fighting Seifer the first time*

Squall: So, you've become the sorceress' lap dog?

*Seifer: I preferred to be called her knight. This has always been my dream.*

And again, when he's torturing Squall....
Seifer:  So...how'd I look in my moment of triumph? My childhood dream, fulfilled. I've become the sorceress' knight.

Squall: (...Sorceress' knight...) (...His...romantic dream...?) 

I don't see how  it could be more insanely obvious so I don't know why you think it was only implied.

And I think you somehow read the wrong stories as a kid. Seifer wants to be Prince Charmingand the White Knight, not the damsel princess. There's quite a difference.



> 4. Mindfucked through Oedipus complex



He's always served Ultimecia who is not even vaguely maternal.



> 5. Fujin > Seifer



That was a good scene.



> 6. His own crew, who were with him through and through called him out on his ultimately pointless bullshit.



A well-done testament to how Seifer had allowed his dreams to delude him into being used. 

Again, Seifer was really the only well-done character in the game.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

This reminds me.... you guys never finished that FFXII argument ya had way back when. Will zenieth run away again?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> So what you're saying is his well-established flaw of impulsiveness is...well-established.
> 
> Well we agree.



Having a well established trait doesn't make him likeable. It's like saying that a character shouldn't be hated just because the author designed them to be hated, because succeed so perfectly in being an annoying twat.



> Game mechanics. No boss in FFVIII is a challenge.



It's notr game mechanics, you beat his ass every time, they let you know this it's how the story progresses. Third time around Squall finds it bordering on pathetic





> You really need to stop being so wrong all the time.
> 
> *before fighting Seifer the first time*
> 
> ...



Oh look at that one misstep, doesn't change it from being a pathetic motivation


> And I think you somehow read the wrong stories as a kid. Seifer wants to be Prince Charmingand the White Knight, not the damsel princess. There's quite a difference



No, my point still stands, the argument wasn't in regard to seifer's dream being akin to a girl's dream, it wa sthat his goal in life is that of a fucking five year old after hearing a really nice bedtime story.





> He's always served Ultimecia who is not even vaguely maternal.



*???: ...Poor, poor boy...

Seifer: Stay away from me!

Suddenly, the mysterious sorceress appeared at the scene.

Edea: Such a confused little boy. Are you going to step forward? Retreat? You
have to decide.

Seifer: Stay back!

The mysterious sorceress cast a spell and push back Quistis with it.

Edea: The boy in you is telling you to come. The adult in you is telling you to
back off. You can't make up your mind. You don't know the right answer. You
want help, don't you? You want to be saved from this predicament.

Seifer: Shut up!

Edea: Don't be ashamed to ask for help. Besides, you're only a little boy.

Seifer: I'm not... Stop calling me a boy.

Edea: You don't want to be a boy anymore?

Seifer: I am not a BOY!

Seifer lets go of President Deling. The president ran.

Edea: Come with me to a place of no return. Bid farewell to your childhood.*

mindraped by Oedipus complex. Even if you don't consider it maternal, that is a pathetic way to get thrown to the darkside.




> Again, Seifer was really the only well-done character in the game.



Who the fuck was arguing writing?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> This reminds me.... you guys never finished that FFXII argument ya had way back when. Will zenieth run away again?



Oh yeah I was supposed to touch on that wasn't I.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)

12 guests?

The bloody fuck?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

Who doesn't want to be a grand hero like you read in stories? I would say it's an immature wish most people share. It's the reason those kinds of fantasy stories exist in the first place probably. We all want to imagine ourselves as gallant knights who save fair maiden.

Like Seifer said, it's a _romantic_ dream.

And as for Seifer being unlikable, I never argued he was likable or not.  I said he was one of the best characters in the game and my reason for thinking that was his character development.

You don't like Seifer? Fine. 

I do like him and I have my reasons.

That's that.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)

it wasn't character development it was regression, but I will admit that when it came to destroying what little he had, FF8 did it well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2012)

Esura said:


> I totally used "chickenwuss" in elementary after playing FFVIII. I was popular for like half a year cause of it. No one in my class knew I stole it from a videogame.
> 
> Bully: You nothing but a punk ass bitch!
> Me: If I'm a punk ass bitch you a bitch ass chickenwuss!
> ...





The shit we did in elementary school.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> 12 guests?
> 
> The bloody fuck?



People really like reading about Seifer's character development apparently?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyway George....

I'll play Chrono Trigger and then Cross after I get done with my book. I need to finish it.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Anyway George....
> 
> I'll play Chrono Trigger and then Cross after I get done with my book. I need to finish it.



hm, okay.  

What book?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

_Les Mis?rables_.

It's really good. Just...loooooooooooong.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 23, 2012)

thought you were writing a book lol.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

oh hell no. Even if I had the writing ability (which I don't), I have nowhere near the patience.

Writing a book takes someone with concentration and focus.

I have none of those things beyond a certain point.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

haha, yeah I heard about that book's ridiculous length. Good luck.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey guys, do random advertisements appear in certain posts for you now? It never used to happen to be before like a week or two ago.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 23, 2012)

they did but i got an ad blocker so i dont see ads anymore


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, an ad blocker is the way to go. No way anyone who has one will notice.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

Well I'll get on that later.

For right now, let us discuss....

Um, hm.

How about favorite FF voice-actors/actresses?


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dave Wittenberg


----------



## Fraust (Apr 23, 2012)

Caius. Honestly, I don't give a shit about any others.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2012)

English VAs.....not really my cup of coffee.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 23, 2012)

Tara Strong is always good, even if she played a lame character (Rikku).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

She played a hot character.

Don't forget the guy who played Dr. Cid. He was awesome. And Balthier. And Gabranth.

And Simon Templeman (motherfucking _Kain_) played a Judge in FFXII.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

So Edea is kinda like The Undertaker with Ultimecia being Paul Bearer.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 23, 2012)

Furious George said:


> FFVIII also had great cutscenes. Some of the most memorable in the series, actually.



VIII had epic events with the raid on Dollet, the attempted assasination of Edea, escape from D district prison, the revolt in the Balamb Garden, the missile crissi and the glbadia and Balamb garden wars were all highlights of VIII. The game just had lousy character development and plot points. After disk 2 the game went down hill still one of my favorites however.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 23, 2012)

zenieth said:


> In fact let me list the ways he's bad
> 
> 1. A cocky cock who failed every test he did, and from that one chick, Xu I think, that was a lot of tests.
> 2. Your supposed rival, too bad after the opening cutscene he is never a challenge in any point or time ever.
> ...



You forgot getting his bitch took by said Rival and another thing that relationship also added nothing to the damn story and wasn't touched upon at all Seifer was wasted potential turned bad.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

That is not Seifer's fault. They were planning on the love triangle being a bigger part of the story but they abandoned it later on.

There's also this excluded dialogue that a guy retrieved from the PC version:


----------



## zenieth (Apr 23, 2012)

love triangle wouldn't work with a character like squall cause he's the type not to give half a shit about shit like that.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That is not Seifer's fault. They were planning on the love triangle being a bigger part of the story but they abandoned it later on.
> 
> There's also this excluded dialogue that a guy retrieved from the PC version:


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 23, 2012)

FFIX had a love triangle?


----------



## The810kid (Apr 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> FFIX had a love triangle?



Eiko Zidane and Dagger:ho:


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh yeah, I forgot Dagger had competition.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 23, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well I'll get on that later.
> 
> For right now, let us discuss....
> 
> ...



and to answer this question Nolan North and Phil Lamar both played characters who should have gotten more screen time in FFXII in Reddas and Vossler. Troy Baker is another VA he voiced snow. Tara Strong and Laura Bailey and to a lesser extent Cree Summers even though her role in X was small.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 23, 2012)

Final  fantasy VI had sort of love Triangle vibe originally looking like Locke had a thing for Terra but once Celes came into the picture that disappeared so the closest thing we got was Celes Locke Rachel.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

The810kid said:


> Eiko Zidane and Dagger:ho:



Well...you got me there.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well...you got me there.



If Eiko were ten yrs older Poor dagger although Eiko and Vivi had some touching moments.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

Eiko over Dagger? You insult Zidane.





He'd have both.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Eiko over Dagger? You insult Zidane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he would have Quina.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Do you really have to leave?


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

I promised. The people I love, are waiting.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

do we have to decipher than strange post esu?


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

...I don't understand. Not at all. But...please take care of yourself.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Of course...I'll come back to you. Even if you don't promise to wait. I'll return knowing you'll be here.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Damn, its in the first five minutes of FFVIII.....

You know...the words on the screen during the beginning of Liberti Fatali...

When I first played FFVIII it kind of stuck to me. All cryptic and mysterious and OMG this game is so going to be awesome was my attitude during that entire opening.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

I saved your ass from a quadruple stupid post and I get a pek?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Okay everyone, let's mosey.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I saved your ass from a quadruple stupid post and I get a pek?



I knew you was going to post before I get the other ones in due to the cryptic nature of it. I love cool poems and whatnot like that. Its why I get a hard on for Loveless.




Did I just type that?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Okay everyone, let's mosey.















Slooooooooooooowwly juuuuuuuuuuumping 

OH GOD IRON GIANT/ZOMBIE THING!

more sloooooow juuuumpinngggggggg

Well looks like we're here at the Planet's Core. I told all them "scientists" it was hollow but did they believe me? Nooo. I'll go back to Midgar University. wave my thesis in their face, and laugh at them while also demanding my Ph.D

*Midgar is destroyed*

Well what the fuck.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

me. Strife, the Earth's Sun is not large enough to achieve a Supernova.

Cloud:


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Slooooooooooooowwly juuuuuuuuuuumping
> 
> OH GOD IRON GIANT/ZOMBIE THING!
> 
> ...



 

The North Crater. Good times.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

As a final dungeon, it wasn't the cooling-looking place but I dug the music.











There's a topic for everyone.

Favorite FF Final Dungeon?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm pretty sure we did this topic before....


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

My memory banks of awesome dungeons are crowded with Pokemon dungeons. Specifically those that you needed Flash for because I very rarely wasted a slot on that piece of shit so I'd go in there blind like a G.

FF ain't got nothin' on that.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

The final dungeon in FFVII, primarily because of Judgement Day.












It really felt like...THIS IS THE FINAL SHOWDOWN BITCH!! LETS ROCK AND MARCH TO FACE THE ULTIMATE EVIL! KYAAA!!!

Me and my little cousin back then was like "OH SHIT! LOOK AT SPIKE BOUT TO WHOOP ASS!"

*Spike is what I named Cloud.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Eh whatever, guess we're doing it again. 

Ultimecia's Castle in FFVIII comes to mind for me.... its funny that a game I really didn't like should top more than a few "best" lists when I really think about it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> I'm pretty sure we did this topic before....



I'm pretty sure we've done every topic possible with FF.

Anybody who has any new suggestions, feel free.

And ya know I can't think of any truly great final dungeons in FF. The best dungeons are in the middle.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

The Ice Temple in FFX for Shiva............
And Bahumut's Trial Temple Platform moving thingy......


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Nah, dungeons is cool Zael. Georgio just wanna be different.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

I despise every single Cloister of Trial Temple in FFX.

When I think about it, my situation with FFX is the inverse of George's situation with FFVIII. I love FFX but I can name a bunch of stuff I hate in that game with ease.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

The Temples had cool designs but the puzzles are gay.

WHY CAN'T I HOLD TWO SPHERES AT THE SAME TIME?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The Temples had cool designs but the puzzles are gay.
> 
> WHY CAN'T I HOLD TWO SPHERES AT THE SAME TIME?



Fucking this. Dumb Ass Tidus. Guess he wasn't smart enough for that at the time. I bet if you controlled Auron at the time, he would have been like "Wtf is this shit? 1 at a time? Well fuck that" and he would pick 2 up. 

Also lol @ the Trials that Ice one fucked me over for a while. I raged at that trial for a while. Then the Bahu one I just got lucky changing the platforms a billion times.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> The Temples had cool designs but the puzzles are gay.
> 
> WHY CAN'T I HOLD TWO SPHERES AT THE SAME TIME?



Now that I think on it that was pretty stupid, wasn't it?

Maybe Tidus couldn't handle the power of two spheres at the same time.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Bet you Auron could.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Georgio just wanna be different.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Old dude trying to rape poor ol' Esura...





I'm on the right.

Don't you wish your girlfriend was hot like me?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

don't be using my Hyorin gif in vain.


Or else.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Your Hymen gif? What?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

You dare call the almighty Grandpa Seth "Old Dude"? Your lack of basic geek knowledge disturbs me.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Who the fuck is Grandpa Seth?

I'm not a geek, just an eccentric individual.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

I heard Seth, and I came. Sup Lost Odyssey?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

One of my fave characters in gaming.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Your Hymen gif? What?



I see what you did there.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who the fuck is Grandpa Seth?
> 
> I'm not a geek, just an eccentric individual.





I would hate to derail a thread that is known for being on-topic (see what I did there?) but this is important. 

There is a film called Troll 2. 

This film is beyond all description and transcends all judgment. Seek it out and you will have your answers. If you have Netflix you can stream it free. I'm sure its uploaded in chunks on youtube too. 

Just prepare yourself.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

Best worst film?

Apparently people haven't seen Zombies! Zombies! Zombies! The pimp in that movie is easily one the greatest characters in cinema history. Give THAT movie a shot just for him.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Ahem


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Best worst film?
> 
> Apparently people haven't seen Zombies! Zombies! Zombies! The pimp in that movie is easily one the greatest characters in cinema history. Give THAT movie a shot just for him.



Yeah, from what I've seen though Zombies! Zombies! Zombies! is like intentionally trying to be "so bad its good" sort of like Planet Terror right? The beauty of Troll 2 is that it is played almost completely straight. 

I mean there are definitely worst movies out there but, in a way that is impossible to convey with mere words, Troll 2 is like a perfect trainwreck. I honestly think everyone should watch it at least once.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Ahem


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Ya know Final Fantasy II had a lot of Zombie enemies.

They gave you a lot of GIl when you beat them.

See Velocity? Totally on-topic.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Everytime someone says Gil, I think back to FFX and dat pimp Yojimbo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Everything someone says Gil I think of Guile.
[YOUTUBE]Iof5pRAIZmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Uh...that's weird. I would think you'd think of Gill.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Every time someone mentions gil I think of phil and lil.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Dat Rugrats. Dat 90's Nick.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Yeah, I know right? 

I pity this new generation that think Spongebob Squarepants is comparing to Nick in their heyday.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

On-topic: Watch out for Tonberry he'll stab you.


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

In the hymen


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Unless it's a Mega Tonberry in which case he'll fuck your face.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Yeah, I know right?
> 
> I pity this new generation that think Spongebob Squarepants is comparing to Nick in their heyday.



Sponge was out since 1999  that was during the good times when angry beavers and catdog were still around, and Hey arnold <3  Sure it wasn't the early age with rugrats and All That, and rocko, but that wasn't going to be the case regardless


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kx0F8jMbYMU[/YOUTUBE]
Just bad ass


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2012)

also noticed they wasted a lot of badass monster designs on FF8

where's my basketball wendigo and giant T-rex in FF9 Square?

where fucking was it?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2012)

look at that shit

that is a fucking starter monster right there

GOD DAMN


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2012)

and this shit


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 24, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]kx0F8jMbYMU[/YOUTUBE]
> Just bad ass



Kuja is always so badass.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Those are some badass sketches you found zen.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 24, 2012)

Now that you mention it VIII probably did have the most diverse and best monster designs once it got to X they began the palette swap bullshit. XII and XIII were just lazy with this.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

The810kid said:


> Now that you mention it VIII probably did have the most diverse and best monster designs once it got to X they began the palette swap bullshit. XII and XIII were just lazy with this.



VI had the best monster designs in my not-so-humble opinion but yeah they definitely did get lazy from X and on.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

FFVIII and FFIX both avoided the dreaded palette swap from wha tI can recall.

Even still, I really liked FFX's monster designs. Especially the Behemoths.

Best thing about FFVIII monsters was the Hockey playing ones who were apparently part of a "demihuman hockey team."

Why couldn't FFVIII have just employed more of that whackiness? People would have liked it more.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2012)

basketball wendigo > demihockey


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

The wendigo dunks like a pro. Besides, basketball is better than hockey.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 24, 2012)

wait what? Where was this??


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Hockey players could beat your basketball stars to death their hockey sticks therefor  it is a superior sport.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Also I honestly don't recall any basketball playing monsters in FFVIII.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm sooooo not going to go into the basketball vs. Hockey topic.

Basketball is my third favorite sport behind football and baseball so I'm not a diehard but I have followed my team for a long time. Hockey players may be huge and strong but basketball players got that quickness.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

Basketball v Hockey?



What a joke.

Blitzball is better than Hockey.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Trying to talk to non-Michiganders about Hockey is like a European trying to talk to Americnas about Soccer.

It's just an exercise in futility. You weren't raised to appreciate greatness so you simply cannot.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Blitzball is better than Hockey.



Whoa, hold on there fella. 

Hockey might not even be in the same universe as basketball but lets not say things we really don't mean.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

I wasn't raised to appreciate basketball and didn't like it until this year. I wasn't raised to appreciate baseball and didn't like that until 2004.

Now I'm die hard fans of both, and might try football, which I've hated for quite some time.

Your point is moot.

edit: I quite enjoyed Blitzball. If it were a real sport with people swimming in a giant sphere playing soccer I'd watch it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

2004....what's your baseball team?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

This thread is an affront to human decency.

Good day.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

Yankees. Became a fan originally because the girl I liked was a "fan", but minus last year I've watched every season since not missing many games. A. Rod is the main reason I watch, though, and his injury ridden season last year is the reason I wasn't interested.

I now watch basketball because I saw the artistry that is Derrick Rose in a playoff game last season and he is officially my favorite athlete. I rather watch him play than any other sport.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Fraust said:


> edit: I quite enjoyed Blitzball.



Blitzball was silly and unpleasant and if you liked it than you are silly and unpleasant.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Blitzball was silly and unpleasant and if you liked it than you are silly and unpleasant.



Sometimes I'm unpleasant, but never silly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Yankees. Became a fan originally because the girl I liked was a "fan", but minus last year I've watched every season since not missing many games. A. Rod is the main reason I watch, though, and his injury ridden season last year is the reason I wasn't interested.
> 
> I now watch basketball because I saw the artistry that is Derrick Rose in a playoff game last season and he is officially my favorite athlete. I rather watch him play than any other sport.



Okay, I'm a Yankee fan as well. But damn, 2004 is when you became one? I'm sorry you had to see that collapse we had. Still devastates me to this day.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

I don't know if I watched that series to be honest. My first Yankee Game was a classic (comeback twice against Padres) and that was the day I became a fan in '04, but I don't think I watched too much that year. If I did I don't remember it at all.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Funny thing is...I don't care for sports. Most sports bore me unless its UFC or some dude busting his ass on a skateboard.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Basketball, Football and just recently Soccer for me.

I'll play Baseball (poorly) but hate to watch it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Pro-wrestling is the best sport.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Musical Plagiarism? Final Fantasy IV vs.The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past*
Two songs from two different games share some remarkable similarities. Coincidence?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4Lz2DinJ6Q[/YOUTUBE]

Two minor corrections: the Final Fantasy IV song is question is called "Prologue," not "Prelude," and it's been in existence since 1987's Final Fantasy. So it might have earwormed its way into Koji Kondo's brain after all!


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> *Musical Plagiarism? Final Fantasy IV vs.The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past*
> Two songs from two different games share some remarkable similarities. Coincidence?
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that IS interesting.  

I'd* like* to believe it was just a coincidence. Koji Kondo is kinda sorta brilliant so I find it hard to believe he'd have to plagiarize anything.

Another thing to take into account is that Nintendo and Square at the time were much more friendly toward each other than they are now. Maybe a young Kondo was "inspired" by Uematsu and both parties just let things be?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KCWsuAIAtew[/YOUTUBE]
go to 26:09 notice anything?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Wow that IS interesting.
> 
> I'd* like* to believe it was just a coincidence. Koji Kondo is kinda sorta brilliant so I find it hard to believe he'd have to plagiarize anything.
> 
> *Another thing to take into account is that Nintendo and Square at the time were very much more friendly with each other than they are now.* Maybe a young Kondo was "inspired" by Uematsu and both parties just let things be?


 Yeah, that is another fact we have to take into account.. maybe  was a tribute? really what an interesting case.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

One Winged Angel.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]8Cw3vfuHh_A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Best track ever.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

- people derailed such an interesting..sigh.. nvm


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> - people derailed such an interesting..sigh.. nvm


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

pokemon can't derail a conversation, it can only improve it. especially if it's about Red.


----------



## Esura (Apr 24, 2012)

Red is the best PKMN trainer in the world. He so badass he wins matches without saying a goddamn word.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

There was a pokemon reference in an anime I was watching......Well anyway, continue with your convo.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's something that might be interesting.... 

*Give an FF character a different theme song.* 

To make things more interesting it can't be a track from any FF OST. Doesn't matter if the track is from a different FF than the character. No FF's track at all.

Example: 
*Squall*:


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2012)

Why did I know it was that song?

edit:

zidane


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Cause I'm predictable.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

OR in FF games, give more than 1 constant battle theme for fuck's sake. Actually that is the same with all RPG's. Having the same song for most all battles. Can't they make like 2 or 3 themes? Cmon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pHiZW-CLLGo[/YOUTUBE]
Squall and Rinoa:


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

Mura said:


> There was a pokemon reference in an anime I was watching......Well anyway, continue with your convo.



AnoHana? They have Pokemon and McDonald's and other things like Digimon and Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo but they didn't really show those.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

zenieth said:


> zidane



pretty clever. 

7/10



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Squall and Rinoa:



6/10 

points docked for seriously answering the question.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2012)

garnet:


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 24, 2012)

Celes:


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

*Cid (FF7):*


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 24, 2012)

Fraust said:


> AnoHana? They have Pokemon and McDonald's and other things like Digimon and Bobobo-bo Bo-bobo but they didn't really show those.



Nah, it was an anime from this season. Funny anime too, one of the dark horses of this season.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

*Cloud*


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Awww shit, that Charizard. 

................
.........
.....


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

*Vivi:*


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

zenieth said:


> garnet:



A bit predictable but fitting. 

7/10



Malvingt2 said:


> Celes:



6/10 

Stop seriously answering the question! 



Fraust said:


> *Cloud*



This made me laugh and I like laughing.

7/10


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

Give me an 8 you cheater.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n9_GY3JAxXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Fraust said:


> *Vivi:*



10/10 

This actually fit really well. Best one yet. 

happy?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

Yes, I thought it was a good one.

don't you give me that face.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

*Seymour*: 











*Edea*:


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

I think I win.

*Kimahri*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

sephiroth:









Kefka:[YOUTUBE]bGAdUOkU2Is[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

*Quina*


----------



## The World (Apr 24, 2012)

That girl in your sig looks like she gives a killer handjob. 

Behind bars


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2012)

shit that didn't make sense in FF8 part deux

Rinoa, Zone and Watts are childhood friends.
Rinoa is the daughter of General Caraway. Zone and Watts are the sons of timber rebels.

These two social circles would never intermingle.

Which leads me to a bigger point.

Rinoa, or rather square's drive to make Rinoa special, from end of Disc 1 onwards is what ultimately ruined FF8's story, which up until the rinoa bolstering was the tale of soldiers of fortune.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 24, 2012)

Insulting such an innocent girl.  

Shame on your penis.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 24, 2012)

Fuck, no Tera. What the hell do I play then?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2012)

Seriously think about every cast member's problem outside of Rinoa

Squall: A great soldier but he's completely socially inept
Seifer: No sense of respecting authority or following the rules
Zell: tries too damn hard to prove himself/get validation from his peers
Quistis: Realizing that she was never meant to give orders only follow them
Irvine: A cocky facade to cover the fact that he can't perform when it matters the most
Selphie: She crazy yo.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2012)

hell when you considered the way they treated war you could tell "saving the world" was just another paycheck to them.

Xu saying they should have underperformed in Dollet so that they could get the country to dole out more cash for them to work.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Rufus Shinra's Theme


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

Cecil's Theme


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 24, 2012)

Aeris's theme: 









fits her perfectly


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 24, 2012)

zenieth said:


> hell when you considered the way they treated war you could tell "saving the world" was just another paycheck to them.
> 
> Xu saying they should have underperformed in Dollet so that they could get the country to dole out more cash for them to work.



That's more NORG's thing. He wanted the Garden to be nothing more than a way to make money. Cid meanwhile wanted Garden mainly to stop the Sorceress and save the world.

It's all part of that timeloop nonsense. He and Edea know they have to start SeeD and save the world.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

*Malboro*: 











I win.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 24, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> That's more NORG's thing. He wanted the Garden to be nothing more than a way to make money. Cid meanwhile wanted Garden mainly to stop the Sorceress and save the world.
> 
> It's all part of that timeloop nonsense. He and Edea know they have to start SeeD and save the world.



Except that's how all SeeDs not Cid's asspulling ass act.

None of the party gave half a shit about any of the shit Edea/ultimecia did/ the wars they were in.

Hell When you met Rinoa and  the resistance team Squall straight up tell they don't give a shit if Timber never achieves independence, they've got a contract so they'll do as the contract says.

They're Mercenaries first, time kompression killers second.

It had nothing to do with Norg vs. Cid, hell the only reason they went after Ultimecia was in retaliation for the shit that she did to the gardens which in it self was retaliation for an assassination they were paid to do.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 24, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I think I win.
> 
> *Kimahri*



Nope. Now the problem is that this isn't serious enough! You NEVER go full-retard! 

3/10



Unlosing Ranger said:


> sephiroth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Sephiroth one has the same problem as Faust's Kimahri. It has nothing to do with Sephy. 
3/10 

The Kekfa one works somehow though.  
8/10




Fraust said:


> *Quina*



The trololo song? Perfect for Quina. You redeem yourself. 

9/10



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Rufus Shinra's Theme



 

10/10



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Cecil's Theme


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 25, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *Malboro*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dammit          .


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm probably taking this too seriously so I should stop.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 25, 2012)

Well its a serious thing. If you can't even give FF characters proper themes then what will you do with your children? 

No, wait....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2012)

My children will be raised on Xenogears. They'll start playing it as soon as they can read and they won't stop playing it until they beat the game.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 25, 2012)

FUCK I love that song from Ferngully. At 1:38 ish when he starts "Filthy brown" the melody resonates with my ears so well. Rep.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 25, 2012)

tim curry is good people.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2012)

Especially a Skullmaster in Mighty Max.

The
Most
Underrated
Cartoon
EVER


----------



## Furious George (Apr 25, 2012)

Fraust said:


> FUCK I love that song from Ferngully. At 1:38 ish when he starts "Filthy brown" the melody resonates with my ears so well. Rep.



Tim Curry, man. Can't do nothing with him but love him. 

*Zael:* THE NOSTALGIA WAVES!


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2012)

Alrighty, I'm off work. What's crackin?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 25, 2012)

Giving FF characters theme songs and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Esura (Apr 25, 2012)

*Child Rydia's theme*


----------



## Fraust (Apr 25, 2012)

*Yuna:* (at the end)











*Snow and Noel duo:*











*Bomb monsters:*











*Job based system? I'm thinking FFTA:*











I know, too much and too general, but this game is actually vey fun.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Fraust would get that gif for a sig.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 25, 2012)

It's almost as legendary as this.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 25, 2012)

Yup dat Kamina


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> My children will be raised on Xenogears. They'll start playing it as soon as they can read and they won't stop playing it until they beat the game.


 when are you playing Xenoblade?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)

Someone said Tim Curry?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2012)

@Malvingt2


I don't have a Wii.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 25, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> @Malvingt2
> 
> 
> I don't have a Wii.


 ahh what a shame..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2012)

I'll probably buy a Wii U later though so I'll play Xenoblade then.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 25, 2012)

I want to play all the classic looking RPGs on the Wii. Maybe I'll also buy the Wii U, or whatever the change the name to.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 25, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'll probably buy a Wii U later though so I'll play Xenoblade then.



IKR             .


----------



## Blue_Panter_Ninja (Apr 25, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I want to play all the *awesome classic looking RPGs on the PS3.* Maybe I'll also buy the Wii U, or whatever the change the name to.


Fixed.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 25, 2012)

Man, Squall used to be awesome.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 25, 2012)

why the hell do you keep posting gackt shit when talking about squall?


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Seriously think about every cast member's problem outside of Rinoa
> 
> Squall: A great soldier but he's completely socially inept
> Seifer: No sense of respecting authority or following the rules
> ...



What the hell was Rinoa's personality anyway? It's like she literally had none. She was Squall's love interest and a princess peach stand in to just get kidnapped because she was a sorceress.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2012)

I think she was supposed to be FF8's Ishmael

you know outsider looking in.

Only one not trained to be a soldier
At odds with squall and his way of doing things
Quistis chastises her for not understanding what it means to be part of a squad
Squall chews her out for thinking that SeeD even gives two shits about freeing Timber
Getting pissed at Squall for not supporting Zell in his depression over letting the world know that Garden attempted to take out the second strongest Nation's president
etc.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey my real name is on that team.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Your name is Bahamut?


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

You from NYC so I assume Tony.

Sup Tony.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Bahamut isn't on the team, old man.

And no, I'm not Italian, though my middle name is spanish for Anthony.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Fuck you guys, I'm not a team expert.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah...its Joey!



If not that....Steven. I refuse to believe your name is Dakota.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Dakota is the name of a gay porn star. And a girl.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Dakota is the name of a gay porn star. And a girl.





Joey is correct, though it's not my birth name.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

I notices that Fraust only comes to this thread? I am correct? oh so George, Him and I, New York ah?


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Cool name though.

Btw, I met a guy name Sara before....so yeah, some people were unfortunate enough to have parents from Woodstock and would of had the balls to name their boy Dakota.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Joey is correct, though it's not my birth name.



There is a gay porn star named Dakota Cochran.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I notices that Fraust only comes to this thread? I am correct? oh so George, Him and I, New York ah?



For a long time the only threads I've visited were the ones with Final Fantasy in the name. I also ask for stuff at the general request thread and very rarely post in the bathhouse.

Sometimes I'll get in a forum-y mood and visit other sections of the board, but I'm comfortable talking to the same people, knowing which ones are stupid, old (only one), and funny. Suigetsu is the only person I've ever blocked, though. CHEEZITS, that guy was fucking annoying.

edit: CMX, I crossed that out because it's disturbing that you know that and I don't want to know how. And I still don't.

Save my innocent soul.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

I know because he was on The Ultimate Fighter and it was big news in the MMA world for a while.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

LOL you got Suigetsu blocked? Speaking of him I haven't seen him around in awhile.

And I assume I am the funny one.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

I find whenever Krory puts new people in their place hilarious. Other than that no one comes to mind.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> I notices that Fraust only comes to this thread? I am correct? oh so George, Him and I, New York ah?



Maybe we should all get together and see *WICKED* on* BROADWAY*! 

And then maybe we can get some *FALAFEL* from the street vendor on *32ND STREET* and *6TH AVENUE?
*
But only after we visit *TIME SQUARE* and get caricatures drawn from an *IMMIGRANT*!

*BADA-BOOM, YANKEES!*


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

That actually sounds like a fun day.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Maybe we should all get together and see *WICKED* on* BROADWAY*!
> 
> And then maybe we can get some *FALAFEL* from the street vendor on *32ND STREET* and *6TH AVENUE?
> *
> ...


 you made me laugh... no way in hell I am watching WICKED!! I have never being in Broadway to watch any show..


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

>Insulting Broadway


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> >Insulting Broadway


 oh no, I want to go but not for Wicked...  A couple of my co workers want to go with me because I have never being there..


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Where the Ohioans at?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

And why not Wicked? I haven't heard one bad comment about it from the hundreds of people I know that have seen it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> And why not Wicked? I haven't heard one bad comment about it from the hundreds of people I know that have seen it.


 because for my first time I want to watch a classic even tho Wicked is what the majority of my co workers want to watch.. damn it lol


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

The only reason Wicked isn't a classic is because it's recent. It will undoubtedly become a classic. Wouldn't you rather want to tell your kids your first show was Wicked before it was "classic"

Suck on that psychology


----------



## Furious George (Apr 26, 2012)

My brother tells me Phantom of the Opera was pretty cool. Never been to a Broadway play myself.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> The only reason Wicked isn't a classic is because it's recent. It will undoubtedly become a classic. Wouldn't you rather want to tell your kids your first show was Wicked before it was "classic"
> 
> Suck on that psychology


 you getting this the wrong way, I mean classic in the sense as one of the oldest shows on Broadway because of the history of the place, nothing else. I am not saying that Wicked is bad...


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Malvingt2 said:


> you getting this the wrong way, I mean classic in the sense as one of the oldest shows on Broadway because of the history of the place, nothing else. I am not saying that Wicked is bad...



No, I'm pretty sure my post depicted that I understand that concept 100%.

Hence the word "recent", and ideas of telling your kids when it is eventually considered a classic.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Where the Ohioans at?


Right here:





Oh, my bad, I thought you said "Onions."


----------



## Furious George (Apr 26, 2012)

I hear nothing but good things about Wicked but there is something about paying a buttload of money to see Wizard of Oz fanfiction that kind of rubs me the wrong way...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> No, I'm pretty sure my post depicted that I understand that concept 100%.
> 
> Hence the word "recent", and ideas of telling your kids when it is eventually considered a classic.


 Got it... but seriously Wicked is really popular.. is like everybody around me wants me to watch it..


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

That's dedication to a meme.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Probably something like Warrior Goddess or Kensai or something.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Esu, your name would be like Tyrone or summin. Is it one of those ghetto black names with other names combined together?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Probably something like Warrior Goddess or Kensai or something.



Or they could just leave it as is. Fuckin' localization.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

CMX, we get it, you miss the games from back in your day. Us kids are trying to move on and just admire the classics from afar.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm just trying to stay on topic.

It is a losing battle.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Its very difficult to stay on-topic talking FF 24/7 so its just to be expected. Hey fraust, I came across this today. I couldn't help but laugh.

[YOUTUBE]s-RiAI1C8rA[/YOUTUBE]

Back on FF, I've been playing dissidia. Fighting with Tifa is so fun and she is a very fast moving character too. I have mastered her feints.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Shit, I have been wanting to play Dissidia again, but my psp broke.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Time to get a new one Lee, not just for dissidia. Back on Tifa though, even though she has speed her bravery attacks don't do as much damage as say Yuna or anyone else really. I hate how they made her attacks so weak compared to others. Especially compared to Prishe, she is a beast.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Very spoilerific for those that haven't seen it. The gif doesn't do him justice since it's not perfectly smooth, but he's my hero.

On-topic: Lancer > FF characters


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Very spoilerific for those that haven't seen it. The gif doesn't do him justice since it's not perfectly smooth, but he's my hero.
> 
> *On-topic: Lancer > FF characters*



...I'm okay with this.

Too bad his oponent was Kiritsugu. Besides, who hasn't seen the episode yet since its like a week old?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

My psp was so useful when it was modded and shit. Had LED lights in it and shit. 32 gb of MSPD. . Fucking car ran over it. Guess it isn't built as sturdy as an N64.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Very spoilerific for those that haven't seen it. The gif doesn't do him justice since it's not perfectly smooth, but he's my hero.
> 
> On-topic: Lancer > FF characters



Too bad Lancer got OWNED. W/o even having that many good fights.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> My psp was so useful when it was modded and shit. Had LED lights in it and shit. 32 gb of MSPD. . Fucking car ran over it. Guess it isn't built as sturdy as an N64.



How the hell did a car get to your psp?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

I like to save a lot of my shows until the season is over so I can watch it all at once. Luckily for my sanity I'm not doing that with F/Z or that post would have made me hunt you down.

also finished Madoka Magica today. Not even sure what I'm supposed to feel after that ending. Makes me excited to watch Steins;Gate again, though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I like to save a lot of my shows until the season is over so I can watch it all at once. Luckily for my sanity I'm not doing that with F/Z or that post would have made me hunt you down.
> 
> also finished Madoka Magica today. Not even sure what I'm supposed to feel after that ending. Makes me excited to watch Steins;Gate again, though.



Well I figured as much since you have the lancer gif in your sig. That Madoka ending was.....something alright. Fuckin' Kyubey.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

You mean how did the PSP get to the car? Ugh, Ugh. Either way, fuck those hoodies with the side pockets where shit can fall out from the sides.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You mean how did the PSP get to the car? Ugh, Ugh. Either way, fuck those hoodies with the side pockets where shit can fall out from the sides.



Ah, I see now.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey CMX, do you like the NA FFII?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

The hoodies with side pockets, nah son. My ipod Touch fell dead on its face and shattered (not even high up) because the center pocket of my pullover hoodie doesn't actually have any supportive shape to it.

It's not a pocket, it's a tube.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Ya, fuck that tube. Stupid ass design.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Asking CMX on this page as well, since mine was the last post on the last page, fml.

Do you like NA FFII, CMX? If you do, I feel like you and I might be the only ones that do.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Very spoilerific for those that haven't seen it. The gif doesn't do him justice since it's not perfectly smooth, but he's my hero.
> 
> On-topic: Lancer > FF characters



That looser? Can not even carry Gilgamesh's(FF) dog's leash.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Pretty sure CMX is not at work and doesn't have internet at home. Maybe..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Pretty sure CMX is not at work and doesn't have internet at home. Maybe..



He falls asleep at the computer


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

That is a viable option.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Esu, your name would be like Tyrone or summin. Is it one of those ghetto black names with other names combined together?



.......no...the hell? 


Also, Cu Chulain Lancer > Diarmuid Lancer

Episode 15 out already?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

I swear, the fucking ATL over here, has some of the most fucked up black names. Craziest shit you will ever hear.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> .......no...the hell?
> 
> 
> Also, Cu Chulain Lancer > Diarmuid Lancer
> ...



15 and 16 are out. Kinda late aren't we?


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

CMX has let me down.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Also, Cu Chulain Lancer > Diarmuid Lancer



*Spoiler*: __ 











I can get more.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2012)

Lancer was awesome I will miss him 

Thanks for spoiling me on Kayneth's death btw Mura


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> 15 and 16 are out. Kinda late aren't we?


...yep.....



Fraust said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are fucking wrong....wrong...wrong! 



The World said:


> Lancer was awesome I will miss him
> 
> Thanks for spoiling me on Kayneth's death btw Mura



That was a spoiler to you? He didn't have to post that pic for me to know that. There is only three survivors of this Grail War during Fate/stay night, and he isn't one of them.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 26, 2012)

Trance Kuja is obviously an S-Class because they can destroy-

That line was extremely vague. Genkai was clearly just saying Yusuke could defeat all the military in the world or whatever, not actually blow it up.

Well there was the thing with Sensui and-

He only shook some rocks and stuff. He was clearly just boasting about his full power destroying the Earth. There's no proof anyone in YYH could even blow up a country, let alone a planet.

....fuck you guys to Hell.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

How about you seriously not say anything about the show.

fucking spoilers, I'd rather not know how many people to expect alive. fuck. fuck. fuck. motherfuck. motherfuck. fuck.

damn it. fuck. now im spoiled and unhappy. fuck.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Its been a fucking week since episode 16, get with the program guys.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> How about you seriously not say anything about the show.
> 
> fucking spoilers, I'd rather not know how many people to expect alive. fuck. fuck. fuck. motherfuck. motherfuck. fuck.
> 
> damn it. fuck. now im spoiled and unhappy. fuck.



Dude...its a fucking prequel, one who's ending should be all but fucking obvious to anyone who played or watched Fate/stay night. For you to disagree with my Lancer statement, I know you watched/played Fate/stay night.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Not everyone watches shows immediately. For example I have two episodes of Mad Men and like 5 of Spartacus waiting.

Esu: If stay night was even halfway decent for me to give a shit enough to spend brain space to remember anything of what happened maybe I would've. The only thing I know is that Rin is there, and everything else shall remain unknown or else I will neg, report, and nuke your house.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Fate/Zero is a show people should watch immediately, its common sense for this show.


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> ...yep.....
> 
> 
> You are fucking wrong....wrong...wrong!
> ...



Why are you attempting to spoil me even further? Are you that much of an egomaniac?


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm....seriously feel like my vein is bout to pop.....

Peace.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 26, 2012)

You guys and your samming........


----------



## The World (Apr 26, 2012)

And btw I didn't watch Fate/Stay cause that Berserker vs Archer fight I saw was god awful and his Unlimited Blade Works summon seemed so cheesy and terribly animated so I said FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK that.

I also never read the visual novel.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Not everyone watches shows immediately. For example I have two episodes of Mad Men and like 5 of Spartacus waiting.
> 
> Esu: I*f stay night was even halfway decent for me to give a shit enough to spend brain space to remember anything of what happened maybe I would've. *The only thing I know is that Rin is there, and everything else shall remain unknown or else I will neg, report, and nuke your house.



There is your issue right there. The anime was half-assed backwards compared to the VN. Go and play that.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Wait, Esu, you behind in Fate/Zero?


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

By two episodes it seems.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Play a visual novel? Fuck I look like. If the anime can't do it right, I won't give it a second chance. Shit, Naruto and Bleach are lucky I read the manga first, because if I had tried to watch the anime I'd have ditched them bitches, too.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Dat Vesperia and that DDR type game you playing is keeping you from being up to date. Get on dat shit, cuz you still got some Kdramas to watch after.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Dat fuck Mura, where da Commie release?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

UTW is perfection.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Why are you people talking about an anime in the Final Fantasy thread anyway? One that people may not be watching right away but would like to watch in the future? This thread isn't even the place for it, not to mention you don't even have the decency to spoiler tag your off-topic spamming and label it as "FATE/ZERO SPOILERS!"

You guys can't seriously think it's the other peoples' fault for getting spoiled.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

FF is kinda anime-ish.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Why are you people talking about an anime in the Final Fantasy thread anyway? One that people may not be watching right away but would like to watch in the future? This thread isn't even the place for it, not to mention you don't even have the decency to spoiler tag your off-topic spamming and label it as "FATE/ZERO SPOILERS!"
> 
> You guys can't seriously think it's the other peoples' fault for getting spoiled.






I can downplay whatever the fuck I want if it was done poorly.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> FF is kinda anime-ish.



Shitty FF is anime-ish.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

My HDTV....


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 26, 2012)

FFXII isn't that anime.

Also Mediafire bitches.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Btw, I just noticed....



Death-kun said:


> *Why are you people talking about an anime in the Final Fantasy thread anyway?* One that people may not be watching right away but would like to watch in the future? This thread isn't even the place for it, not to mention you don't even have the decency to spoiler tag your off-topic spamming and label it as "FATE/ZERO SPOILERS!"
> 
> You guys can't seriously think it's the other peoples' fault for getting spoiled.





Fraust said:


> I can downplay whatever the fuck I want if it was done poorly.





Do anyone see the goddamn irony in this or shall I like go back a few more pages?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 26, 2012)

At this point I should just post FF yaoi doujins to scare you all off.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Clearly referring to the last sentence. I second guessed removing the rest, hoping for intelligent life. I should always go with my gut.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

FF has its anime.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Knew I missed one.



200 years after FF V.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> *Clearly referring to the last sentence.* I second guessed removing the rest, hoping for intelligent life. I should always go with my gut.




Whatever...done with you.

Kain Highwind is the best lancer despite jacking off to his boi's woman while he in bed. Ain't cool.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

You/we don't really need to spam TWO threads, especially since this one is specifically about FF while the other one is general RPG and anime stuff. There is no irony whatsoever, it's just common sense. I won't demonize you for spamming because I do my fair share in the RPG thread, but you don't even have the decency to spoiler tag your spoilers, and then when someone gets upset you say "lol shoulda saw it coming bro".

That's not cool. At all.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> At this point I should just post FF yaoi doujins to scare you all off.



I like that stuff, come at me bro.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You/we don't really need to spam TWO threads, especially since this one is specifically about FF while the other one is general RPG and anime stuff. There is no irony whatsoever, it's just common sense. I won't demonize you for spamming because I do my fair share in the RPG thread, but you don't even have the decency to spoiler tag your spoilers, and then when someone gets upset you say "lol shoulda saw it coming bro".
> 
> That's not cool. At all.


I didn't even start the offtopic conversation on Zero in this thread so back the fuck up.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


>





Death-kun said:


> but you don't even have the decency to spoiler tag your spoilers, and then when someone gets upset you say "lol shoulda saw it coming bro".
> 
> That's not cool. At all.



Given that Death is referring to me being spoiled by you, yes it was *clearly*. Follow along, young lad.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I like that stuff, come at me bro.



Well it's no fun if you like it. 

There are some hot FF boys though.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> I didn't even start the offtopic conversation in this thread so back the fuck up.



You didn't start it, but you sure had no problem going along with it while ignoring that nifty little "Sp" button above the text box.



Zaelapolopollo said:


> Well it's no fun if you like it.
> 
> There are some hot FF boys though.



Don't let one person ruin the fun, maybe the others don't like it.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Fuck, just realized no new manga this week....or next. Screw you Golden Week!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

I was talking dissidia but no one really responded to it.....


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

I said something bout my PSP in reference to Dissidia.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> You didn't start it, but you sure had no problem going along with it while ignoring that nifty little "Sp" button above the text box.



I just go with the flow. So instead of bothering the fuck out of me how about you do something else, like not bothering me. Now I'm done with this. If you wish to continue this PMs are cool.


Hot FF boys....Squall. If I was a girl I'd fuck him.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Someone make me a really good Blank avatar and I promise to never go off-topic in this thread again.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I said something bout my PSP in reference to Dissidia.



You ever play the game though? I got no one to talk to about it. I'm bitching how they fucked Tifa out of damage power and gave it to Prishe.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Someone make me a really good Blank avatar and I promise to never go off-topic in this thread again.



In other words, no one do that, because when we go off topic we would like you to join in the convo as well.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> You ever play the game though? I got no one to talk to about it. I'm bitching how they fucked Tifa out of damage power and gave it to Prishe.



I suck balls at Dissidia. Its definitely not a game I'm good at.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> In other words, no one do that, because when we go off topic *we would like you to join in the convo as well*.





I would still love a Blank avatar.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

You know honestly, I am surpised this and the RPG thread hasn't gotten in trouble with as many times we have gone off on a tangent in these threads. Who is the game section moderator?


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> You know honestly, I am surpised this and the RPG thread hasn't gotten in trouble with as many times we have gone off on a tangent in these threads. Who is the game section moderator?



Velocity. She is actually a bit lenient, not going to lie.

I think mostly because the offtopic-ness stays relegated to just these two threads instead of other ones.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Exdeath can be pretty good as well.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura, get good in Dissidia. I wanna know who would you main if you got good.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

I figured it was Velo, and yea, she is been cool bout it. 

 Velo


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

My favorites to use in the first Dissidia were Shantotto (because I would always go beast mode with her), and... Golbez? I remember using another characters almost as much as Shantotto, but I can't remember.  I wish there had been more magic using characters.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I wish there had been more magic using characters.



The better for Tidus to rape you with, my dear.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> Esura, get good in Dissidia. I wanna know who would you main if you got good.


Before Duodecim...I used Sephiroth a lot. In Duodecim I used Lightning...go figure huh? 

Funny that I can now play as both of my favorite characters in the franchise.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 26, 2012)

Okay so are we on-topic now? 

Because I've been REALLY wanting to post an "enough is enough" post for this and the General RPG section for the longest time. In it I take the moral high ground and everything. Is it too late for me to use it?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Magic characters...you had Shantotto, Terra, I believe Ultimecia counted as magic user. Kuja was as well I believe and The Emperor.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Lawls. Sure, that post from you FG, will just spring another off topic tangent for a couple of hours. Go ahead. But honestly, one way or another, most of the people who are in those threads, who post usually, can be a hypocrite one way or another, cuz one way or another, they have posted off topic etc.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Okay so are we on-topic now?
> 
> Because I've been REALLY wanting to post an "enough is enough" post for this and the General RPG section for the longest time. In it I take the moral high ground and everything. Is it too late for me to use it?



Only if it's like this:

"Stop, stop, stop. Enough is too much. I wanna singa, about the moon-a and the June-a and the Spring-a."


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Mura said:


> Magic characters...you had Shantotto, Terra, I believe Ultimecia counted as magic user. Kuja was as well I believe and The Emperor.



Yuna as well.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Lawls. Sure, that post from you FG, will just spring another off topic tangent for a couple of hours. Go ahead. But honestly, one way or another, most of the people who are in those threads, who post usually, can be a hypocrite one way or another, cuz one way or another, they have posted off topic etc.


Exactly.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Before Duodecim...I used Sephiroth a lot. In Duodecim I used Lightning...go figure huh?
> 
> Funny that I can now play as both of my favorite characters in the franchise.



lol yeah I figured as much. I main Squall( who is my favorite as well) and Tifa(favorite as well). I got CoD and Ultimecia in my back pocket.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> The better for Tidus to rape you with, my dear.



No, my magic will keep you back. :c



Esura said:


> Before Duodecim...I used Sephiroth a lot. In Duodecim I used Lightning...go figure huh?
> 
> Funny that I can now play as both of my favorite characters in the franchise.



How does Lightning play in Duodecim? I never got around to actually playing 012, like I said before. 



Mura said:


> Magic characters...you had Shantotto, Terra, I believe Ultimecia counted as magic user. Kuja was as well I believe and The Emperor.



Yeah, but that's not a lot compared to all the physical based characters, though I gotta say that the Emperor Palamecia and Kuja are some of my favorite magic users in the series, so they made up for the lack of them... almost.  Honestly, what I'd really really really want is Vivi from FF9, then my life would be complete. Vivi all day, erryday.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Tifa feels...odd to use for some reason but I can't quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> How does Lightning play in Duodecim? I never got around to actually playing 012, like I said before.



She play as a weird magic using, close range hybrid of some sort. Mind you I only played duodecim for like five hours so I don't know how she plays high level. If memory serves, she can Paradigm Shift between Ravager and Commando.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Esura said:


> Tifa feels...odd to use for some reason but I can't quite put my finger on it.



You could set her up for wall rush damage or chase damge. I chose chase for her. Dat Beat rush>Chase>Ownage.


----------



## Esura (Apr 26, 2012)

Dammit, if I only had the time I would invest in some duodecim.

Dammit, I have to work early tomorrow so...peace.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> No, my magic will keep you back. :c



I am fast and nimble, my kind sir!


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Lightning has linkable HP attacks as well. Like Launch to flourish of steel. She goes with commando, ravager and medic. She gets Thundaga as a ravager move too later which is strong. I'm forgetting her moves right now.....


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

She gets Blizzara too.

And that glitch link thingy with Aerora.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> But honestly, one way or another, most of the people who are in those threads, who post usually, can be a hypocrite one way or another, cuz one way or another, they have posted off topic etc.



Of course, everyone briefly gets a little off-topic every once in a while. 

But you guys have entire convos about hot topic garbage like there is no such thing as VM's. So yeah, there's a big difference.

Just sayin' is all. 



Fraust said:


> Only if it's like this:
> 
> "Stop, stop, stop. Enough is too much. I wanna singa, about the moon-a and the June-a and the Spring-a."



Haha, nice.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> She gets Blizzara too.
> 
> And that glitch link thingy with Aerora.



They gave Tifa Blizzard, Blizzara, and Blizzaga which was kinda random to me. I guess like they gave Cloud all three Fire level skills.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Oh ya, wtf was i thinking. Ya Lightning didnt have Blizzard, but wasn't a good handful of her move unblockable? or something special bout her.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah Thundaga, Watera, and blitz were unblockable or staggered you if blocked.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2012)

Main zidane
sub Squall

Squall is wreck your mage tier
Zidane is wreck your shit tier


----------



## LMJ (Apr 26, 2012)

Surprised Esu didn't choose Yuna.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Zidane and dat Booster 8.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2012)

I miss dissidia zidane and his every move can link into an infinite


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah, they nerfed him quite a bit.

New Bravery attack, Booster 8.

Lost Swift Attack (ground).

Rumble Rush will no longer continue forward if you reached the edge of a cliff.

Dagger movement has different graphics.

Free Energy has reduced range, and can now be blocked.

Tidal Flame is slower, has longer duration, bounces off walls, and now crushes guards.

Vortex and Storm Impulse push foes further back.

Shift Break animation is slightly changed, HP attack of Shift Break comes out faster.

Meo Twister no longer generates EX Force. Meo Twister branches are renamed A, B and C.

Solution 9 has better tracking, but also deals less damage.

Zidane's jumps are restored while dodging only in EX mode now.

Scoop Art executes faster.

Zidane may now equip Swords, Poles, Headbands, and Chestpieces.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2012)

even with all those nerfs, him and Kuja are still top tier though


----------



## Fraust (Apr 26, 2012)

I really only want to even play Dissidia because I'll be able to use Zidane and Tidus in non-turn based action. My ideal character in any game is quick/agile. Zidane takes the cake, though, since he has dual daggers, my favorite weapons, and a tail like a bau5.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 26, 2012)

ex  modes zidane doesn't even know the meaning of the word ground and is the 3rd fastest character


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2012)

Who's faster than Zidane?


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2012)

I played with Cloud, Zidane, Golbez and Shantotto alot. 

I wish I could have actually played with ExDeath but I could never get the hang of him.

Never played duodecim cause my PSP got stolen. 

Couldn't finish Tactics Ogre and Persona 2. 

Gonna be awhile until I actually care enough to rebuy a used PSP.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Wtf, Tidus is the fastest.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2012)

Who is second fastest then?


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Next would prob be Zidane or Onion Knight, speed wise.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Who is second fastest then?



Onion Knight is the fastest followed by Tidus and Zidane.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

I need to look dis up cuz I could have sworn that Tidus was faster or even tied with Onion Knight in the speed category.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

I think Tidus gets faster while in EX mode.


----------



## The World (Apr 27, 2012)

Onion Knight and Tidus have such shitty attack power. I hate the rate of OK attacks tho, so annoying.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Dodge master Tidus


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

OK is fastest

except when Tidus is in Ex Mode in which Case Tidus is the fastest


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> OK is fastest
> 
> except when Tidus is in Ex Mode in which Case Tidus is the fastest



Yo zen I can pvp with guns now.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

Well duh

Natasha is juggle and corner rape queen


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Well duh
> 
> Natasha is juggle and corner rape queen



btw is there a skill reset at level 20?
(and do you plan to get on anytime soon?)


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

Level 20 does reset your skills but it's only to apply new skills to your character based on Focus


----------



## Nois (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

That's....fucking depressing.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

I wonder why Mura never told us about the badass theme! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53dyuDOaoHM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

I did actually, CMX hated on it when I posted it. You never noticed it I guess.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Probably because it's not as good as the  FFXII one.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

I never heard the FFXII one.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Bungee Gum (Apr 27, 2012)

FF13 verse is going to be releasing after the PS4 launches? Right? That's absurd.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope...nope...that got nothing on the new Gilgamesh theme. Then again, I'm a sucker for those Japanese instruments.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

The only good version is the FFV version anyway.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

CMX knows where it's at.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

In case anyone forgot.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2012)

Goova said:


> FF13 verse is going to be releasing after the PS4 launches? Right? That's absurd.



This post is hard to understand in several ways.

1. FF Versus XIII. Not 13 Verse.
2. Saying 'Right?' as if to be curious and prove yourself right, then saying 'That's absurd.' sounds awkward.
3. Where did you get this idea from?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah

Versus actually being released?

Absurd


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 27, 2012)

Yeah, I think we all know that is not going to happen now.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, what they could do is stick Noctis, protag of Versus, into the new Sony SSB game they are making, just to troll people.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh, there was more of these left.



Esura said:


> *Child Rydia's theme*



I have not played the game where this characters is featured.  

*DISQUALIFIED.*



Fraust said:


> *Yuna:* (at the end)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Yuna:* hm, *7/10* 

*Snow and Noel:* FFXIII? You know better than that.* 0/10*

*Bomb Monsters:* Not bad.* 8/10 *

*Job System:*  *11/10*


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2012)

Actually XIII-2, but considering the context, I think it's hilarious.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

As if I care about your scoring George. 

I really want to play Requiem of the Godess right now.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

*FINAL FANTASY VIII 
VS.
FINAL FANTASY XIII*

Discuss. 

Which was better?


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going to have to say FFXIII because the battle system isn't broken and the story is much more consistent than FFVIII. Characters are also more fleshed out and developed properly. I could go on and on and on and on about my issues with FFVIII. I hate Junctioning, I hate Triple Triad, I hated the stupid twist, I hate the inconsistencies in the story...I...I just am disappoint. I thought FFVIII was going to be FFVII-killer when I first read about it before it released. It even starts off dope as hell.

Oddly, I still like FFVIII though. Weird....I got a love/hate relationship with that.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

FF13 story consistent?

13-2 completely proved that 13's villains motivations were lolnope.

edit: 8 had cooler cutscenes and better music so I'll go with that one.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll go with FFVIII here.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> FF13 story consistent?
> 
> 13-2 completely proved that 13's villains motivations were lolnope.
> 
> edit:* 8 had cooler cutscenes* and better music so I'll go with that one.


Joke right?

Also, no one mentioned FFXIII-2, at all. He didn't say FFXIII/FFXIII-2, he said FFXIII. Even if we considered FFXIII-2 it is still consistent with what Barthandelus told us and his motivations. Barthandelus was just a pawn in something that was bigger than him...just a tool for Lindzei to accomplish his focus for Bhunivelze.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

No joke
8's got some of the most memorable cutscenes going irregardless of how fucked the story was.

None of 13's cutscenes are all that.

I'd take 20000 landings on Dollet over that racing scene any day of the week.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> No joke
> 8's got some of the most memorable cutscenes going irregardless of how fucked the story was.
> 
> None of 13's cutscenes are all that.
> ...



Dude, Dollet was dope, but that racing scene was doper. Also, it was fucking beautiful....fuuuu...cking...beautiful! The crazy action, the awesome choreography, the graphics...its perfect. Only other FF game scene I felt such intense emotion for was the wedding scene in FFX and FFX-2's Real Emotion/1000 Words scene.

Dollet isn't even my favorite though of FFVIII. I'm still a sucker for the opening.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

That choreography was a complete mess.

You can't tell what happens through 50% of that on your first viewing of it, the whole stuff is fa rtoo chromed over, the racers going too damn fast and far too much shit happening at once.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

FFXIII makes all the people who complained about FFX's linearity shoot themselves in the head.

Seriously, FFXIII could be the best written game in the world and I still wouldn't like the horrible formula the game had.

Run Straight
Cutscene
Run Straight Again
Another Cutscene
Run Straight and Possibly do Context Jumping
ANOTHER CUTSCENE

It was too much and very irritating.

let's not even get into the Eidolon scenes. Every single oen was painfully out-of-place with the characters suddenly becoming assholes or super mopey only to recover fully after it. It was blatant they thought of the "they only appear when the character is sad" first and then just had to foce the characters to be sad for a second so they could implement it.

The only decent one was probably Sazh's and maybe Snow's. Lightning's and Hope's were just unbearable.

I'll agree with Esura that FFXIII fleshed out the party more but that's all it fleshed out. The villain cast in XIII was pathetic.

Jihl is easily the worst character in either VIII or XIII.
Yaag was okay but he wasn't around enough.
Barthandalus posed absolutely no threat because he wanted you all to live.

FFVIII has a lot of problems but I at least liked more than one of the antagonists.

I also think many of FFXIII's environments were absolutely terrible. Al that graphical power and most of them were boring. 

In terms of music, it's a lot closer than everything else but I still give it to FFVIII. Just a better quantity of quality.

And I hate the gameplay in both games. Those people who whined about how you don't even have to play the game in FFXII? Well FFXIII is actually living up to that complaint since you pretty much have no real control over your party. Your other teammates will do whatever the fuck they please which is why I had to personally control Vanille as a Saboteur for the final battle. Dumb AI bitch wouldn't cast Poison.

The FFVIII ending also wasn't complete bullshit Deus ex Machian like Vanille and Feng.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

I like VIII. First FF I played, Squall is my favorite FF MC and you had some rather unique scenarios to fight in. The story was a mindfuck waiting to happen and the Junction system pissed me off.

 While I do like XIII with Lightning who got better and awesome as XIII went on and the L'cie factor which affected each character. Though I didn't like the fact of how the final boss in Barthandelus was boring as hell and they killed off a potential great character in Jihl.

I'm going to go with VIII on this since I had a lot of good memories in the game and post-game things I did too. Though easy now, I remember how hard but fun it was to fight Omega Weapon. I also remember when you had to go in Balamb garden before the missiles hit and that music while going down the ladder.

I'm a sucker for nostalgia, what can I say.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> That choreography was a complete mess.
> 
> You can't tell what happens through 50% of that on your first viewing of it, the whole stuff is fa rtoo chromed over, the racers going too damn fast and far too much shit happening at once.



I knew everything that was happening at the moment during my first viewing of it, which made it even more impressive to me. Say what you will about Square, but they make some of the best CG shit in the industry. The attention to detail, the pacing of the scene, it was all epic. The racers were supposed to go fast as hell, that was the point. Yes there was a lot of shit going on but it wasn't detrimental to the experience to me. You got the party crashing an event while racers are racing, the people are freaking out because them being L'Cies, and soldiers trying to apprehend them. It was supposed to be a mess, that's the beauty of it.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

watching racing scene again

sweet jesus it's like it was filmed by someone with too much fucking caffine in their system. Camera shake is unbearable


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2012)

I'll admit I'm very good at focusing in, paying attention, and getting shit the first time around.


But that motherfucking race scene. Sweet Jesus, what a crack induced, kaleidoscope looking thing.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Tomorrow Zael do FFX vs FFXII


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Now that will be a more interesting topic.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Alright then. I'll remember to do it tomorrow.

FFXII already won in the voice-acting department though. That's not even up for debate.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Nope, can't discuss it tonight, 2morrow.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

That's what I said.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

You can't say something bout the voice depart.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm going to hold back my joke I had about FFXII's VA for tomorrow.

Oh my god I'm cumming at the thought of being able to have another opportunity to rip on FFXII yet again. This is what George must feel like when he rips on MGS4.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Very well then.

My Final Thoughts on FFVIII vs. FFXIII -

Vanille is pretty hot.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

My Final Thoughts on FFVIII vs. FFXIII:

FFVIII - a missed opportunity

FFXIII - a classic in the making


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> As if I care about your scoring George.



Course you do. 



Zaelapolopollo said:


> *FINAL FANTASY VIII
> VS.
> FINAL FANTASY XIII*
> 
> ...



 

This is like asking me what I think is better between MGS2 and MGS4.  

On one hand we have a game that I hated for cosmetic reasons and a lot of choices they made in regards to character and plot structure. Still, I can admit that they're are things to like about the game(s). This is MGS2 aka VIII. 

On the other hand we have a game that is just so offensive to me on just about every single level except visuals. The game is flawed on both more objective terms and little things that personally piss me off. This is MGS4 aka XIII.

I'll go with VIII.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Feng strangely did nothing for me. Kinda bland IMO.

Plus she had this one in-battle sound that was just agony. It was like "uuuugghhhhh".

Kinda weird too since it's the only bad voice-acting I can remember from her.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Course you do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Despite being one of the biggest lovers of MGS4 out, I find it extremely hilarious whenever George talks about MGS4 in any way, shape, or form...and now I think I can add FFXIII to the list of games that make George rage and me laugh in the process.

If Lightning was real...I'd tatatatatat it up.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Surprised no one refuted or agreed with me on my VIII vs. XIII opinion.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

If you could tap that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Despite being one of the biggest lovers of MGS4 out, I find it extremely hilarious whenever George talks about MGS4 in any way, shape, or form...and now I think I can add FFXIII to the list of games that make George rage and me laugh in the process.
> 
> If Lightning was real...I'd tatatatatat it up.



Lighting would be pretty lifeless.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> Surprised no one refuted or agreed with me on my VIII vs. XIII opinion.



I see that FG and Fraust is lurking in the thread. Maybe they are typing some long ass retort to your post.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Lighting would be pretty lifeless.



Isn't that the way that Esu likes his girls? Mind-broken?


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Mura said:


> Surprised no one refuted or agreed with me on my VIII vs. XIII opinion.



Well, in a way mostly everyone did agree with you. Everyone but me chosed FFVIII, and I had no reason to refute your post. It is your opinion after all.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

I thought you were gonna say Esu likes 'em drugged/asleep.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Lightning is too badass to allow herself to get drugged.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

The more I think about Lightning, the more I realize I like her more than Cecil and Cloud combined. She is the best. She got it all.

I think she has replaced Yuna......pek

Time to bring back the Lightning sets.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Ashe is better.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Despite being one of the biggest lovers of MGS4 out, I find it extremely hilarious whenever George talks about MGS4 in any way, shape, or form...and now I think I can add FFXIII to the list of games that make George rage and me laugh in the process.



Well I'm glad some good came out of my misery. 

Though I honestly don't "rage" over XIII too much. I just kinda troll it. FF has been slowly going downhill so XIII turning out bad wasn't such a shock to me. 

But the difference between MGS3 and 4 was enough to give me whiplash. I swear to you that I have tried to play MGS4 again and can't. I don't have the strength to go through it anymore. Its a stain on my psyche.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> The more I think about Lightning, the more I realize I like her more than Cecil and Cloud combined. She is the best. She got it all.
> 
> I think she has replaced Yuna......pek
> 
> Time to bring back the Lightning sets.


You were thinking of cloud AND cecil?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Lightning>>>>>>Ashe

Any day of the fucking week.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Esua should be aiming for hot lightning cosplayers.

see that that's a man cosplaying as lightning.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm afraid you're wrong Mura.

Lightning's character fell apart the moment she opened that door by "asking it" to open. This was never explained or referenced again in the entire game.

So, in short, her character died in the first few hours of the game.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 27, 2012)

What? Esu should Cosplay Lightning? Ok!


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Ashe also had the wonderful talent of Kari Wahlgren.

Lightning's VA was just eh.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

Ashe and lightning(Sazh is obviously a part of a different Square game.) have my least gripes in regards to both games main cast characters.

Ashe has better fashion sense though.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> I'm afraid you're wrong Mura.
> 
> Lightning's character fell apart the moment she opened that door by "asking it" to open. This was never explained or referenced again in the entire game.
> 
> So, in short, her character died in the first few hours of the game.



Ashe is not worth mentioning to me. She was constantly obsessed with her dead husband and trying to bring her country together by herself. She was consumed with revenge and it just bored me to no end.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

Ashe was cool. One of the better "FF Princesses". Comparing her to Lightning is just silly.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Ashe was cool. One of the better "FF Princesses". Comparing her to Lightning is just silly.



Her competition is Dagger, Sarah, the ff5 trio and Cecil's wife.

it aint that hard to be one of the betters in that group.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Cloud and Cecil are my other favorite FF protagonists besides Lightning and Yuna.


Nah you see what I was saying was...*sigh* still doesn't get it.
If I have to explain it to him it really misses the point.
Though I really should have expected it with the whole not getting bubba thing which wasn't even subtle.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, its funny cause its the polar opposite of my opinions on those games, and in MGS4 case in particular its not like someone just disliking the game, you dislike...no...despise it more than I've ever seen anyone despise it on the internet yet





*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Wow. i get to insult MGS4 and praise MGS2  in a thread I didn't even make.
> 
> Good times.
> 
> ...


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Her competition is Dagger, Sarah, the ff5 trio and Cecil's wife.
> 
> it aint that hard to be one of the betters in that group.



I consider Dagger and Rosa...yes....Rosa to be superior to Ashe. Only thing Ashe had going for her is that ridiculously sexy short skirt.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Well, its funny cause its the polar opposite of my opinions on those games, and in MGS4 case in particular its not like someone just disliking the game, you dislike...no...despise it more than I've ever seen anyone despise it on the internet yet and with reasons that make sense. I can tell its a genuine opinion and not something just regurgitated from someone else cause its the in thing to say or something so I respect that, odd as that may sound. Still funny though.
> 
> Not to derail the thread but will you play MGS5?



My hatred for MGS4 is born out of love for the MGS series. Its Advanced hatred. Of course its real.  

And I dunno about MGS5. It might just be a rental if I don't see signs that Hideo Kojima is getting help with his crack addiction.

OFF-TOPIC TALK DONE.



zenieth said:


> Her competition is Dagger, Sarah, the ff5 trio and Cecil's wife.
> 
> it aint that hard to be one of the betters in that group.



True but that doesn't change the fact that she's top of her class..


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Snake this is, as usual, a top secret Sneaking Mission. Your mission is to...assassinate hideo Kojima.

Snake: Assassinate Kojima?!

Yes. We have received intelligence he is working on a new Metal Gear game. We must stop him at all costs!

Snake: At all costs?!

That's right. His whereabouts are known to us so we will be deploying you soon.

Snake: Deploying me soon?!

You must not fail, Snake. The word is that Kojima is going to revive Big Boss as a head in a jar this time. We can't allow this to happen.

-at the end of the game-

Kojima: And that is why deforestation is bad.

Snake: I see... It took you four hours and a few Power Point presentations to explain it but I get it now.
....
I still have to kill yout hough. *shoots Kojima in the head*

-Screen Goes Black Immediately. No Credits, no nothing. The game is just over-

IRL Kojima: *sits back in chair* I've just created the most meta game ever.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> I consider Dagger and Rosa...yes....Rosa to be superior to Ashe. Only thing Ashe had going for her is that ridiculously sexy short skirt.



Rosa doesn't have a character to like or dislike. She is blandness in purest form.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

Only good members of the princesses are Dagger, Faris and Ashe

every other one is just titties and ass.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Snake this is, as usual, a top secret Sneaking Mission. Your mission is to...assassinate hideo Kojima.
> 
> Snake: Assassinate Kojima?!
> 
> ...





Also at some point they have to crush an apple. Its symbolism because Eve. 

Okay, seriously, off-topic stuff done.


----------



## Esura (Apr 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Rosa doesn't have a character to like or dislike. She is blandness in purest form.


Just...like....Ash...nope I'm not going to do it right now.

Wait til tomorrow.



zenieth said:


> Only good members of the princesses are Dagger, Faris and Ashe
> 
> every other one is just titties and ass.



I'd rather the princess just be titties and ass like Rosa than the shit A....nope I'll wait til tomorrow.

Tomorrow is going to be the BEST FUCKING DAY EVER! YES! Oh how I despise the fuck out of FFXII.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Snake this is, as usual, a top secret Sneaking Mission. Your mission is to...assassinate hideo Kojima.
> 
> Snake: Assassinate Kojima?!
> 
> ...



I can imagine him doing that actually.
Email the fucker.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

Esura said:


> Tomorrow is going to be the BEST FUCKING DAY EVER! YES! Oh how I despise the fuck out of FFXII.



X vs. XII definitely makes for better discussion than VIII vs. XIII so I'm sort of looking forward to it too. 

The FF thread is coming up in the world.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

can I rag on Wakka?

Everybody should rag on Wakka

Wakka is straight terrible 24/7 no lie


----------



## Furious George (Apr 27, 2012)

Be patient my son. He'll get his.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 27, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Be patient my son. He'll get his.



[YOUTUBE]DqS_QPl9Xeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Apr 27, 2012)

there's just so much

so much horrible about him

FF10 produced two of the characters I hate the absolute most out of the whole franchise


----------



## Fraust (Apr 27, 2012)

Wakka almost made me stop playing FFs by himself. When I first played it I hoped he died in that blitzball game.

I didn't even feel a little guilty about it either. Fucking 10 years old.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Hey! FFX discussion is 2morrow.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 28, 2012)

lol I don't think I'll be a big part of that discussion. I'll have shit to keep me busy. When esura mentioned a new lightning set it got me motivated to look for some lightning pics. All I see is LightningxHope.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

If Esunig is still up. No trolling here, but other than the physical appearance of Lightning, what do you like about her so much? Swear to God, no references about her physical appearance . I hear this and that bout her with your replys and such, I just want a straight forward answer.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 28, 2012)

I would have liked FF10 more if it were all about Jecht, Auron, and Braska.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Dat Auron


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 28, 2012)

Esura has awful taste in everything relating to FF , i thought this was common knowledge


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> Esura has awful taste in everything, i thought this was common knowledge



Fixed for you


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2012)

It doesn't take a lot of knowledge to know that your opinions on FF are contrary to that of a lot of other people that post here. And a lot of those said people think your opinions on the series are awful because they coincide with what many people think has been dragging the series down for years.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> It doesn't take a lot of knowledge to know that your opinions on FF are contrary to that of a lot of other people that post here, and a lot of those said people think your opinions on the series are awful.



And who exactly gives a damn about what those said people think anywho? People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones at other glass houses (not necessarily directed at you).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]kiePaAHK3jE[/YOUTUBE]


zenieth said:


> Fixed for you



You're giving him to much power zen.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> And who exactly gives a damn about what those said people think anywho? People in glass houses shouldn't throw stones at other glass houses (not necessarily directed at you).



I edited my post a little bit right after you posted lol, talking about how many people think that what you like about the later installments in the series is what's been dragging FF down for years.

Also, a lot of people believe XIII shit on FF in general, especially XIII-2.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I edited my post a little bit right after you posted lol, talking about how many people think that what you like about the later installments in the series is what's been dragging FF down for years.



Do people not know I despise FFXII? 

The elements I like in the later installment are those that existed in earlier FFs as well but people somehow have some sort of nostalgia glasses that blinds them. Not everyone thinks the series been downhill since after FFIX or something, actually, I'm quite positive those who think as such are the vocal minority.

A lot of people also like FFXIII and FFXIII-2. Its called mixed reception for a reason, although in FFXIII-2 case I know for a fact only a few people here besides me played FFXIII-2.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Do people not know I despise FFXII?
> 
> The elements I like in the later installment are those that existed in earlier FFs as well but people somehow have some sort of nostalgia glasses that blinds them. Not everyone thinks the series been downhill since after FFIX or something, actually, I'm quite positive those who think as such are the vocal minority.
> 
> A lot of people also like FFXIII and FFXIII-2. Its called mixed reception for a reason, although in FFXIII-2 case I know for a fact only a few people here besides me played FFXIII-2.



I know you hate XII, though I honestly wonder why. 

I dislike the whole nostalgia glasses argument in all honesty. And even if it is nostalgia glasses, who cares? My first FF game was FFIX and then FFVII, so I'm obviously biased when it comes to IX, but most other people consider IX to be a great game with or without nostalgia anyway. But I didn't play the earlier/est FFs growing up, but I still find a lot of them to be great games after playing them for the first time in my teens, often much more enjoyable than the more recent installments. 

Though I still need to play XIII, and then buy XIII-2 when it drops down to $20. I've heard that XIII-2 kinda took XIII's story and pretty much crapped on it and threw it out the window, though, because of ignoring plot points from XIII and introducing an unneeded plot about time travel or something like that.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Do people not know I despise FFXII?
> 
> The elements I like in the later installment are those that existed in earlier FFs as well *but people somehow have some sort of nostalgia glasses that blinds them*. Not everyone thinks the series been downhill since after FFIX or something, actually, I'm quite positive those who think as such are the *vocal minority*.
> 
> A lot of people also like FFXIII and FFXIII-2. Its called mixed reception for a reason, although in FFXIII-2 case I know for a fact only a few people here besides me played FFXIII-2.



 

Real talk for a minute, Esura. 

People respect opinions when they are validated by reason and logic. The nostalgia goggles and vocal minority stuff is BS. They are throwaway terms by people who are out of things to say. 

People mention a drop of quality because they genuinely believe there was a drop in quality. It has nothing to do with nostalgia. Believe me FFXIII isn't a very good game on its own terms and many people have already discussed why they feel that way. 

"Vocal minority" is even worse because its not something that can be proven one way or the other. How do you know they are the minority? Did you count them? Did you count them on your fingers? And even if there is quantifiably more people who feel FF is just as good as it always been as opposed to dropping quality.... who cares? What is clear is that more than enough people feel that they suck now are out there and often gives good reasons for thinking such. 

You like FFXIII? Well that's just swell. Don't try to downplay other's people dislike for it with throwaway terms that don't really mean anything.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> I know you hate XII, though I honestly wonder why.
> 
> I dislike the whole nostalgia glasses argument in all honesty. *And even if it is nostalgia glasses, who cares? *My first FF game was FFIX and then FFVII, so I'm obviously biased when it comes to IX, but most other people consider IX to be a great game with or without nostalgia anyway. But I didn't play the earlier/est FFs growing up, but I still find a lot of them to be great games after playing them for the first time in my teens, often much more enjoyable than the more recent installments.
> 
> Though I still need to play XIII, and then buy XIII-2 when it drops down to $20. I've heard that XIII-2 kinda took XIII's story and pretty much crapped on it and threw it out the window, though, because of ignoring plot points from XIII and introducing an unneeded plot about time travel or something like that.


Because people don't know exactly how to separate the two. FFVII was my first FF and to be honest, I can talk all goddamn day about how much I love this game. I can be _extremely_ biased when it comes to that game. That said, I won't ignore elements of the game that is right in front of me that other people could potentially take issue with and I will understand if someone just doesn't get the game like I or another fan will. Although my issue with people and nostalgia as you know from the other thread extends far beyond just FF or RPGs in general.

I would have to tell you to just play FFXIII and FFXIII-2 and see for yourself personally because I could go into all the reasons why the story doesn't ignore shit from FFXIII but its something you have to see for yourself and not rely on others so you can form your own view on it.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Real talk for a minute, Esura.
> 
> People respect opinions when they are validated by reason and logic. The nostalgia goggles and vocal minority stuff is BS. They are throwaway terms by people who are out of things to say.
> 
> ...



Just as I would like people to not to downplay my like for recent games of the series with insults. It works both ways, George.

I would add more to this when I get off.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> Just as I would like people to not to downplay my like for recent games of the series with insults. It works both ways, George.
> 
> I would add more to this when I get off.



I see what you're getting at but insults aren't in and of themselves invalid or baseless points. They are just a way of getting a message across. 

Case and point, the late George Carlin. He was a comedian/social commentator who said things in a very mean way but that doesn't mean he didn't make good points. "Nostalgia" is a cop-out term IMO whether its sprinkled with insults or not. 

If someone says _"FFXIII sucks because you spend a huge chunk of the game inside a hallway. A hallway? Seriously? This is a disgrace to the FF series and I don't see how intelligent people can buy into this"... _okay, rude insulting statement. Probably could have been nicer, no doubt about it... but was it completely devoid of valid critique though?

_"I like FFXIII and only people who have nostalgia goggles dislike it. Get with the times!"_... okay, but where are the points in that sentence?

---- 

And the reasons people insult *you in particular* is because: 

1). You're an easy target because of the way you respond and we are all douche bags. 
 

2). You find a way to have a contrary opinion in just about every video game series/genre/anything you ever discuss. It is scary how against the grain you are sometimes. I suspect people prod you because in a way they are trying to figure you out.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 28, 2012)

Just what is it?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just what is it?



       .


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

CAN

I

BASH

WAKKA

NOW?!


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Shush Z, go play some more Rusty Hearts and come back later 2night.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

Esu, the main reason your opinions get bashed is just like George said, you don't provide any reasoning and rational logic (or any logic at all) behind them. You kinda just say, I like this and that... and throw in a "that character is hot" somewhere.

Even some of the people that consider XIII the beginning of the end, or at least a huge decrease in quality like myself, can have actual conversations about who developed the most, who was the least useless, etc. based on our own reasons. Not just 'cause we liked them.

Also Wakka was shit. This needs no reasoning. But I can give some.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 28, 2012)

FFVIII vs FFXIII you assgholes been having good conversationw without me. Ok FFXIII better character development and battle system check. FFVIII better side quests. Both stories had their flaws but I'd take the flaws over VIIIs time compression and orphanage backstory anyday. Guess I'm in the minority of XIII for this matchup but I still love VIII.


----------



## Awesome (Apr 28, 2012)

VIII is probably the worst FF, right up there with FF3. Nothing to see here, just common sense.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

Only thing I like about Seymour is that you fight him multiple times. I think bosses like that. Caius (does it the best), Beatrix/Mages, Turks, Barthandelus (though he was a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)). I just like that kinda boss.

Plus beating his ass over and over is just satisfying.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

I didn't enjoy that due to how they portrayed him with those multiple fights.

Unlike Beatrix who puts your ass in place
Turks who don't give a darn 95% of the time

Seymour lost,definitely

and he wouldn't stay down.

It's also why I hate the Seifer fights

it just adds to a pathetic nature of get the fuck out of my way I owned your ass one disk back.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

Never thought of it like that. Beatrix definitely makes you feel like you're worthless... and the Turks are so badass, even Reno's stance is just like "again... whatever".


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

Seriously when he was killed the first time

that should have been all she wrote.

But no, we got to fight him again to save Yuna from being married: Owned count 2

Ronso ronso ronso, hornless, where the fuck did you come from? Owned count 3

LET'S STOP SIN FROM THE INSID...friend! Team Rocket's blasting off again count 4


----------



## The810kid (Apr 28, 2012)

I agree with you Zen Seymour had potential to be main villain except you stomped a mudhole in his ass several times to where it got Tediuous even Tidus got tired of it.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

Actually he didn't have potential.


----------



## The810kid (Apr 28, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Actually he didn't have potential.



X had a slot open for someone to take the main villain status. To this day I don't consider jecht that or Sin. FFX had multiple antagonists but Seymour was the only one with anytype of plan that your conventional FF big bad has


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 28, 2012)

Wait, so he isn't the BB? Did not get far in that game but he looked like it...


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Aight, character analysis time. Keep in mind, this is the way that I feel, etc, opinions. So you can say what you want to about them, ain?t gonna change my mind bout it. Ill try and keep the nostalgia glasses off. 

*Tidus* ? That overzealous Shounen MC archetype. Ofc SE decided to create that kinda MC. They seem to think this is the kinda leader that we want to have in our game. Why can?t we have someone more like Yuu from P4? That was a boss MC. Either way, over the top kinda character. Not really that interesting, since it has been done for the 892342?th time. I guess they tried to have his kinda personality to rub off on Yuna for some damn reason. F dat shit. I will mention this again when I talk about Riku later on. Although I guess I could let it slide a bit cuz he is a teenager. Head first, brain second. I suppose that they had to have this kinda personality since they were trying to get 7 main character progtags. Ofc he is gonna win over Vaan, not nec because of his personality but because they gave him some sort of character development in the game. By the end of the game, he is more of a selfless type hero than the obnoxious, arrogant kinda jock. 

*Vaan* ? Sigh, Ya his brother was killed etc. But damn he has hardly ANY character development. He stays the same throughout the game from beg to end. His assertiveness isn?t as apparent as Tidus?s was so I was a bit more chill with him. You know, now that I think about it, the game didn?t have too much to do with Vaan, which I will refer too when I talk about Balthier. Also, what is up with that mid-drift shit he was wearing . DIAF. He was kind of a role model to Kytes as well, which isn?t so bad. Maybe he could be compared to Tidus in the fact that Vaan strove to become the best or most well-known sky pirate as opposed to Tidus?s, I wanna be the best Blitz Ball player. He values friendship which is cool and all that. 

Hard to choose between the two for me ><. One is barely a major actor in the game and has a more chill attitude and no character development as opposed to someone who has an obnoxious attitude but has character devel. Meh, it is a tossup. It will be hard to do a VS for each character on each side, so ama do the best that I can since this is a VS  convo.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

Tidus was a  character I never particularly liked or really hated. He had justifiable reasons for why he acted the way that he did and I understand that. He had justifiable parental hate, he was a jock, cause that was what he grew up knowing, and he shoved his foot up his mouth more times than I can count, also justifiable when you consider he pretty much culture shocked.

Tidus said stupid shit but I see it more along the lines of a foreigner pushing their own beliefs in a completely unknown country than Wakka's racist shit.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

I relate with Tidus, father shit. I like his relationship with Jecht, actually, and Auron's role in it all even with Yuna. Actually I don't really dislike Tidus at all, don't see much wrong with him. Sure his voice is childish and he's annoying when he talks too much sometimes, but I don't think he took away from the story in anyway.

that ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Wakka, though.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

And  I don't mind his cultural ignorance due to Spira,s culture, besides the Albhed, being 10/10 terrible in almost every form


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

Holy shit I figured out why I despise Wakka so much

He's literally the personification of Spira.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

To me he's just a Mexican that thinks the whole world thinks like Mexicans. Playing volleyball with a soccer ball and flocking the parks like fucking pigeons.

Mexicans are not cool in my area. I know not all Mexicans are like that considering I've met cool ones... and dated a couple.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

Wait so what's going on? Are we doing XII vs. X right now or not?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

Nope he's Spira

Stupid Clothes
Stupid Hair
Stupid fucking Sport
Unbelievably racist
Retardedly religiously fanatical
Stupid Voice
and yet somehow shit goes his way.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Time for the badasses of the 2 games. Fucking Auron and Balthier. 

*Balthier* – Not only does this character have an interesting calm personality and shit, but he is even more amazing cuz a lot of the other characters in the XII are shit, which makes him look even more BA. He will jack yo shit with a smile on his face and come up with something classy to say in response to it. . Honestly, even with the 314132 revisions and iterations they had to go through FFXII before it came out, and how he was supposed to be MC, he should have been in the final version. He was what I was looking for in MC after Tidus being MC from FFX. Dat fucking sky pirate. He also has the ever so classy Fran with him. Ofc he had his father issues with Cid and shit. He could prob get any bitch he wanted to with his swag. But it is ok can Fran will suffice. Plus dat ship. 

*Auron* – Ma’fucking Auron. . Silent type badass. Ain’t gotta say shit to make an impact. Plus dat bottle of sake for dem swigs he gotta take. . I’d take that outfit over the one that Vaan is wearing any day of the week. Dat Haori. I do love his overdrives. Spit dat sake on the blade and rips the enemy a new one. Auron looks at Yevon and says GTFO. He doesn’t say much but when he does, you’ll make sure that you are paying attention.  Dat Auron and Yunalesca .

Yuna vs Ashe or Fran?
Actually Fran is more of a silent type to go against Lulu. So I will do Ashe vs Yuna.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

Best side characters.

*Larsa*. More mature than any other characters in either game, minus Balthier who has a sophisticated coolness about him. Chooses loyalty over family, respectable. Emperor at 13, like a boss.

*----*. FFX.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

Those two ronso who call Kimahri Hornless were a hoot

Also Balthier was never meant to be MC.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Those two ronso who call Kimahri Hornless were a hoot
> 
> Also Balthier was never meant to be MC.



Ya my bad, was supposed to be Basch. 

*Yuna* ? The love of Esunig?s heart. Dat summon ho. Soft spoken, quiet type girl. Shy, etc, another Shounen archetype. Honest to a tee. She has been taught one thing in her life, and that is the only thing she knows how to do, and she will do it with every ounce of power she has. I don?t wanna say she is a spoiled girl, cuz she has these bodyguards and shit with her 24 hours a day. Follows Yevon?s teachings?meh, w/e she is religious. She ain?t too bad on the eyes as well. She is one of those girls that will try and keep all of her emotions in and have everyone else talk about theirs which leads to a buildup and an explosion of emotions later on. She will do anything to complete her mission, which includes killing herself for it. Which in the bigger picture it isn?t to redic if you are trying to save the world. Ofc falls for the MC, opposite of her personality. Ofc, story wise I won?t go further and dip into the FFX-2 cuz we arent? gonna be talking bout that tonight. 

*Ashe* ? Meh, Dawn shard, Dusk Shard. Beyonce type independent woman. Loyal and tough on the inside, but can be soft on the inside when she needs to be, etc ? Rasler. Fuck you political marriages.  Honestly, she didn?t have as much character dev as Yuna did. A lot of these characters in FFXII didn?t have too much character dev, just story plots that moved the game along, lol. But dat V/A  Kari Wahlgren,  . Haruko/FLCL, Fuu/Sam Cham, cher/Wolf?s Rain. She ain?t too bad on the eyes either.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 28, 2012)

You'd think Jecht used to beat him or his mother the way Tidus rags on him


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for editing your post, I was about to attack it.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

You don't need to physically abuse your child for him to hate your guts.

Jecht even admitted that he was a terrible husband and father.


----------



## Cjones (Apr 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Nope he's Spira
> 
> Stupid Clothes
> Stupid Hair
> ...



Like with Lulu. Dear god was she on the rebound.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

Lulu is the perfect example

No woman of a smuch sense as that woman has should have ever ended up with Wakka in their life.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

Auron deserves her more. Father of the group to the Mother of the group..


Who cares if he doesn't exist, they can have spiritual sex.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

Hmm, from what I read you all give Tidus far more than credit I do.  

*Tidus is one of the worst characters in the series. The moment you see him you already don't like him.* He looks like Meg Ryan in an outfit designed by someone from the 80's in what is their idea of "futuristic". 

And then throughout the game you go on to just not like him. Square Enix has had less than desirable characters in the past but Tidus is downright a bad person. In one of the very first scenes he runs after a girl he barely even knows into a place he can barely understand and when a priest gently explains the cultural and religious importance of the Besaid Temple this cake boy's only response is "like I care". 

 


Yes, it turns out that the religion was evil but *Tidus didn't know that*. For all he knew he was interrupting a ritual where Yuna revives every unborn fetus in the universe. I mean, Yuna wasn't even in any kind of distress or trouble IIRC. It takes a special kind of dickhead to just completely disregard an entire world's (especially one in which you know nothing about) most sacred rituals for practically no reason. Try to relay this in real world terms....

Buckingham Palace Butler: "Sir, I do not mean to impose but your feet are awfully dirty. We would be more than glad to clean your shoes before yo-" 

Douchey visitor: "Like I care!" 

*storms passed the butler tracking mud clots all over the place* 

Customer: "Oh excuse me waiter? I ordered the salad WITHOUT the ranch dressing. You see I am highly allergic to-" 

Douchey Waiter: "Like I care!" 

*throws down the salad with the ranch dressing in front of the customer and storms away.* 

Wife: "O my dearest love, may I make a request? My father would like you to carry this stopwatch with you as we say the vows. I know its silly but its been a tradition of our family for 18 generations and it would only be for a moment. You should have seen my father this morning when he gave it to me! His eyes were teari-"

Terrible Human Being: "LIKE I CARE!"

*throws stopwatch against the floor and storms away*

And he goes on to do other things like that.

And no. He doesn't get a special pass for being impossibly inconsiderate because of "daddy issues". I had daddy issues as well and I still learned common sense.

What is worse though is that in his so-called "development" such douchey rashness is never corrected. Its never brought up as a flaw, rather, we are supposed to relate to that. Its disgusting. 
*
Getting back to the "daddy never hugged me"... they were mostly interesting and refreshing for a series that isn't really known for tackling such real-world issues. THAT BEING SAID THOUGH I don't t think it was fleshed-out well enough.* I mean, the game never really goes on to show that Tidus had any real behavior problems that needed correcting. On the contrary, he is constantly viewed as the voice of reason (like the scene where he finds out Yuna must sacrifice herself to defeat Sin). So its interesting that they included daddy issues but rarely does it ever seem relevant to Tidus and more just adds to the character of Jecht. 

What else can I say? He has no redeeming features or qualities. Even in his triumphant moments he comes off as whiny and petulant. He is a pox on the series. 

*shrugs*


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

He gets a free pass cause the people he's being a douche too are even huger douches than he is.

They let you know early on they're D-bag in which case I'm like go on being the culturally ignorant fuck that you are Tidus. They don't deserve manners and respect.

Seriously you expect me to be like

"OH HE'S SO CULTURALLY INSENSITIVE!" to fucking genociders?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 28, 2012)

Okay, here we go.

The first thing to realize about FFXII's party is they are not really that important in the grand scheme of things. They accomplish very little for about half the game, merely wandering from place to place on the waves of circumstance. The _real story_ is happening in Archades and we get to see plenty of it. The top brass in Archadia are all given personalities and motivations and we get great insight into the political turmoil currently sweeping through the nation.

That's not to say FFXII's party was useless though. They fit very readily into the main theme of teh game which is overcoming the tragedies of the past to make a better future. Ashe, being the star, is the most obvious example of this. She's not some saint or vaguely anti-heroic person. She was a woman hellbent on revenge, even fi it meant nuking a city because of it.  She had to learn that destroying her enemies and rebuilding her kingdom were not one-and-the-same.

Balthier is similarly entangled in issues from his past. Believing his father had goen batshit insane, he ran away and has been doing nothing but running away from his problems for all these years. When he finally faces his father again, he learns the truth. Dr. Cid wasn't just some madman, he had a completely lucid rationale for what he was doing. Balthier comes to understand his father even as he is foced to kill him. It truly is one of the most touching scenes of the game when they simply stare at each othe and exchange those couple lines right before Cid dies.

I've already gone over why I think Gabranth was great and someone else mentioned Larsa. The entire Archadian Empire was a fantastic antagonist too since it was a wonderful case of Grey-and-Grey Morality. XII was easily the first game when the bad guys were presented realistically and not just a "we good, you bad" kind of way. Military powers conquering other nations has been happening in real life forever and teh game presented it that way and not in the fantasy "Evil Empire" kind of way.

For FFX's party, I don't think any of them really stood out to me. oh wait, Tidus stood out to me because I fucking hated him. He was the loudest, most obnoxious jackass ever to grace an FF game. I wanted someone to punch him so much. 

That being said, as indifferent to them as I was, FFX does make bettr use of its party than XII does. Every character in X gets their own internal conflict to resolve and it binds them together until the very end of the game. Every character does hav e agood reason to be there.

i still call bullshit on Auron not just telling Yuna "the Final Summoning is BS and you can ask Yunalesca herself." But eh.

On the villains side, I've always loved the Yevon religion. It's pretty interesting because it's NOT just a typical Evil Religion To Abuse The People and Make Us Powerful. The leadership clearly did care about their followers. Granted it was in a deluded and twisted way but Mika at least clearly showed he thought he was doing the right thing for Spira.

Yunalesca herself, while only around for a few scenes, was a great villain too. She becomes even better if you find Maechen at the end of the game on Mt.G agazet. He explains that this all was Yunalesca's plan. The Yevon religion was formed because she was doing it to honor her father's memory.


FFX is a very linear game but it never bothered me like it did in FFXIII. You still got to explore very nice and colorful locations after all. 

But here I can easily say FFXII trumps X. FFXII's gameplay and world were fucking amazing. Even during replays I love to do nothing more than wander around the Ozmone Plain or the Cerobi Steppe. FFXII makes the world feel so much more alive than any other FF I've played.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 28, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Hmm, from what I read you all give Tidus far more than credit I do.
> 
> *Tidus is one of the worst characters in the series. The moment you see him you already don't like him.* He looks like Meg Ryan in an outfit designed by someone from the 80's in what is their idea of "futuristic".
> 
> ...



I agree with all of this


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> *ignore my point entirely.



Uh huh. 

Like I said, he did not know the religion was evil. He was a class-A douche before he knew a thing about any of them.

He doesn't get a free pass.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> Like I said, he did not know the religion was evil. He was a class-A douche before he knew a thing about any of them.
> 
> He doesn't get a free pass.



I never said he knew their religion was evil I said he was dick to people who were already dicks and its established rather early, hell before you even reach Luca that a lot of Spira is made up of dicks.

The revelation of Summoner sacrifice just pushed him into 100% fuck their culture mode.

I'm not saying Tidus doesn't have bad attributes, he's still a cocky self entitled cock but him being a dick to them is very easily mitigated by the fact that they establish a lot of Spira's prominent characters are dicks early on regardless of evil religion or not.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I never said he knew their religion was evil I said he was dick to people who were already dicks and its established rather early, hell before you even reach Luca that a lot of Spira is made up of dicks.
> 
> The revelation of Summoner sacrifice just pushed him into 100% fuck their culture mode.
> 
> I'm not saying Tidus doesn't have bad attributes, he's still a cocky self entitled cock but him being a dick to them is very easily mitigated by the fact that they establish a lot of Spira's prominent characters are dicks early on regardless of evil religion or not.



No, I am sorry, at that point in the game the people of Spira that Tidus was with did NOTHING to warrant their rituals being ignored like that. 

Yes, we find out later on that they deserved every piece of disrespect they got but Tidus was disrespectful from day 1. 

And I would go further and say people being general dicks to you (which, I have to stress at this point they were NOT dicks to Tidus) is still no grounds to ignore sacred rules in a foreign world you know nothing about.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Furious George said:


> People respect opinions when they are validated by reason and logic. The nostalgia goggles and vocal minority stuff is BS. They are throwaway terms by people who are out of things to say.


I'm never out of things to say, but time was an issue since I had to go to work so they were my go to words. I wished you didn't bother replying because now we have to go through this again.

I'm not going to bother defending the usage of vocal minority but I feel nostalgia goggles, as immature as it sounds is more applicable to this discussion.



> People mention a drop of quality because they genuinely believe there was a drop in quality. *It has nothing to do with nostalgia.* Believe me FFXIII isn't a very good game on its own terms and many people have already discussed why they feel that way.


Are you sure? I can only speak from my experience but nostalgia generally has everything to do with something like this. No, I'm not talking about FFXIII in particular since my original reply was aimed squarely (no pun intended) at what Death-kun said, "And a lot of those said people think your opinions on the series are awful because they coincide with what many people think has been dragging the series down for *years.*" 

While I can't think of no one in particular here yet but I've had many debates with other people in other communities who often describe why say....FFVI for example, is factually superior to FFX but with usage of words such as "charm" or "certain appeal" or other such vague terminology that doesn't tell me nothing why FFVI is factually better than FFVII. Or the fact that people will criticize elements of post-FFIX games, ignoring that every other FF (even XII) had without really explaining WHY it such elements worse in newer entries than older ones. I'm not saying people might not have a point in their case, rather I've noticed many go about it in such a way that makes me cringe. As the biggest fanboy of FFVII you'll ever meet...similar topics relating to those about consisting of that game really makes me cringe...to the point you'll hardly see me in recent years mention FFVII too much. 

I feel limited going on about only FF as this "nostalgia" argument is something I've been wanting to get off my chest for years that relates not just to FF or RPGs but everything in gaming. Its my biggest pet peeve I have with the gaming community as a whole. I think maybe I lashed out at Death-kun's relatively inoffensive post because it brought that argument in my head. And I think I went somewhat offtopic but whatever.

Believe you me I'm not done. I've been slowly working on my longest blog post ever relating to this on Unlimited Esura Works.



Furious George said:


> I see what you're getting at but insults aren't in and of themselves invalid or baseless points. They are just a way of getting a message across.
> 
> Case and point, the late George Carlin. He was a comedian/social commentator who said things in a very mean way but that doesn't mean he didn't make good points. *"Nostalgia" is a cop-out term IMO whether its sprinkled with insults or not.*


No it isn't. *read above*



> If someone says _"FFXIII sucks because you spend a huge chunk of the game inside a hallway. A hallway? Seriously? This is a disgrace to the FF series and I don't see how intelligent people can buy into this"... _okay, rude insulting statement. Probably could have been nicer, no doubt about it... but was it completely devoid of valid critique though?


Yes it was. It was a complete rant that only tells me one element of the game. There is no point in that as much as there is no point to the one below.



> _"I like FFXIII and only people who have nostalgia goggles dislike it. Get with the times!"_... okay, but where are the points in that sentence?


None, just like none above.



> ----
> 
> And the reasons people insult *you in particular* is because:
> 
> 1). You're an easy target because of the way you respond and we are all douche bags.


I don't really respond kindly to douche bags, just so you know now.



> 2). You find a way to have a contrary opinion in just about every video game series/genre/anything you ever discuss. It is scary how against the grain you are sometimes. I suspect people prod you because in a way they are trying to figure you out.





Fraust said:


> Esu, the main reason your opinions get bashed is just like George said, you don't provide any reasoning and rational logic (or any logic at all) behind them. You kinda just say, I like this and that... and throw in a "that character is hot" somewhere.
> 
> Even some of the people that consider XIII the beginning of the end, or at least a huge decrease in quality like myself, can have actual conversations about who developed the most, who was the least useless, etc. based on our own reasons. Not just 'cause we liked them.



There were times when I did always explained why I liked or disliked something beyond what you see now. A lot of my positive rep came from such posts before I did sets and started wearing provocative sets. However it gets tiresome doing as such when people pay no mind when you do explain your reasoning because people refuse to understand them or take them seriously because of their own personal biases (why I like RE5 over RE4, why I like FFXIII...something I did discuss about ages ago Fraust if you check on older posts, and just a bunch of other stuff) so I just fuck around on this department now unless its a select few members.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 28, 2012)

On the topic of music, FFXII has the better Final Boss theme.


Overall I might grudgingly say FFX has the better soundtrack but FFXII has the better ballad.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

I also like how this situation is a single scenario from like not even 5 minutes into the game and nothing nearly as offensive happens in regard to Tidus and the Yevon faith until the revelation.

Seriously I've never seen anyone bring up another "offensive moment" from tidus other than the temple scene which is hella early in game


----------



## Cjones (Apr 28, 2012)

Concerning Tidus, as far as the Besaid Temple incident goes, I can't really fault him to much for that one (I also partially blame Wakka). Everyone was beyond worried about Yuna having not yet returning, Wakka told him that it could be dangerous inside, he asked them the question "What if she dies"(?) or something along this lines only to get the response that he must obey the rules.

If they were _that_ worried about her, despite the fact that both Kimahri and Lulu were in there with her, they should have sent Wakka inside considering he's too her guardian. His response was pretty much concern for the well-being of another.

I agree that the way he did it was in a d-bag way though.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXDxYIWAT7Y[/YOUTUBE]

I love this.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

Cjones said:


> Concerning Tidus, as far as the Besaid Temple incident goes, I can't really fault him to much for that one (I also partially blame Wakka). Everyone was beyond worried about Yuna having not yet returning, Wakka told him that it could be dangerous inside, he asked them the question "What if she dies"(?) or something along this lines only to get the response that he must obey the rules.
> 
> If they were _that_ worried about her, despite the fact that both Kimahri and Lulu were in there with her, they should have sent Wakka inside considering he's too her guardian. His response was pretty much concern for the well-being of another.
> 
> I agree that the way he did it was in a d-bag way though.



Also this point as well


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I also like how this situation is a single scenario from like not even 5 minutes into the game and nothing nearly as offensive happens in regard to Tidus and the Yevon faith until the revelation.
> 
> Seriously I've never seen anyone bring up another "offensive moment" from tidus other than the temple scene which is hella early in game



I admit that that single moment was by far the most offensive thing he's done. From then on it wasn't as bad but MAN... that one really stuck with me.



Cjones said:


> Concerning Tidus, as far as the Besaid Temple incident goes, I can't really fault him to much for that one (I also partially blame Wakka). Everyone was beyond worried about Yuna having not yet returning, Wakka told him that it could be dangerous inside, he asked them the question "What if she dies"(?) or something along this lines only to get the response that he must obey the rules.
> 
> If they were _that_ worried about her, despite the fact that both Kimahri and Lulu were in there with her, they should have sent Wakka inside considering he's too her guardian. His response was pretty much concern for the well-being of another.
> 
> *I agree that the way he did it was in a d-bag way though.*



The bold part pretty much voices my main problem with it. He did it in such a awfully disrespectful way so as to take any heroism out of the thing. 

And I have to repeat, he didn't know anything about... anything that was going on. Things worked out in a way that made what Tidus did the right choice because obviously this is his story and he's the MC, but those character traits in general are repulsive.

*Esura* I'll take a rain check on our little argument for now. I'm talking FFX and FFXII now.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Furious George said:


> *Esura* I'll take a rain check on our little argument for now. I'm talking FFX and FFXII now.



I've been thinking about it all at work too...since I had fuck all to do. No need to respond back anywho. 

Oh well....I shall start writing my FFXII rant right now.

EDIT: Actually, I'm not in the mood right now to write it, I'm making sets. I'll let you guys do the posting.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I want to play FFXII...


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

More games need gambits no lie.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

What setup do you have now?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

Reading Zael's FFX vs. FFXII post right now. We are usually on the same page so it will save me some posting time if I just agree with it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> What setup do you have now?


 I have an old pc.. so..

Intel Celeron CPU 3.46 GHz
1.49 GB of Ram..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

prob can't get it to run on fullspeed. You will need atleast a dualcore processor.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> prob can't get it to run on fullspeed. You will need atleast a dualcore processor.


 Damn it.. I let you know this week the power of my new Laptop.. Sister gave it to me becuase she got a Mac... is a year old Laptop..


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Ah, cuz it should be able to run if you have dual core min, and min of 2 gigs of ram with a somewhat none ancient video card that can run directx 9.0 for teh shaders and shit. But I played FFXII, P4 and KH2 on the PC with the PS2 emulator at full speed.  Keep in mind I only paid 300 bucks for this comp.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Ah, cuz it should be able to run if you have dual core min, and min of 2 gigs of ram with a somewhat none ancient video card that can run directx 9.0 for teh shaders and shit. But I played FFXII, P4 and KH2 on the PC with the PS2 emulator at full speed.  Keep in mind I only paid 300 bucks for this comp.


 Nice!!! and yet it can't run Xenoblade!  yeah.. I want to buy a new PC.. asap but too many stuff to pay lately and I am getting ready for my trip in June to Dominican Republic... I am hoping that my new laptop can run it.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 28, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Reading Zael's FFX vs. FFXII post right now. We are usually on the same page so it will save me some posting time if I just agree with it.



I glossed over a fair bit to be honest.  I like both games (FFXII moreso) so I don't have that old ranting passion I did with MGS4.

The only thing I solidly hate about FFX is Tidus.

Sure his being rude to Yevon was a douche thing to do but I hate him most for this bit.

Seymour to Auron: We Guardo are keen to the scent of the Farplane.

Tidus: LEANS IN AND STARTS SNIFFING AURON

For fuck's sake.

Oh and I gotta say again - FFXII has better voice-acting. Best voice-acting in a main series FF to be sure.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh wait, I forgot something else in FFX I hated.

FUCK THE CLOISTER OF TRIALS.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

But you can barely hear the voices.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

>Hating Tidus more than Wakka
>Why


----------



## Malvingt2 (Apr 28, 2012)

I didn't like FFX that much and I hated it FFX-2


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

I'd rather listen to Tidus fake laughing/screaming than Wakka's wannabe stories of his experiences in life.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Its odd, I liked Wakka personally. I liked the way he talked and I liked how he almost instantly became the "bro" or "buddy" to Tidus, him being a racist fuck was my only issue but he learned from it and still maintained what I liked about him. He's a dumb ass funny dude.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Oh wait, I forgot something else in FFX I hated.
> 
> FUCK THE CLOISTER OF TRIALS.



But dat Shiva and Bahamut Trial,


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 28, 2012)

I hate Tidus more than Wakka because Tidus does dumber things than Wakka.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Stuff



That's cool, I just personally like being the reason for something. I don't exactly play a game with "Fantasy" in the title for a realistic scenario. I like to be a team of perfectly chosen people with respective abilities that all play a part in making a major change. But to be honest, that expectation isn't even satisfied because it's usually a team of people where there are outliers that really don't matter.

Yuffie. Quina. Penelo.

I like shit like a team of Pokemon, for example. Got your fire, your water, your thunder, your ground, your leaf, etc. Specific roles that alone are only strong in a specific case, but together as a team cover all your bases.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

Dumb shit is far less terrible than Wakka shit


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

Fraust said:


> That's cool, I just personally like being the reason for something.* I don't exactly play a game with "Fantasy" in the title for a realistic scenario.* I like to be a team of perfectly chosen people with respective abilities that all play a part in making a major change. But to be honest, that expectation isn't even satisfied because it's usually a team of people where there are outliers that really don't matter.
> 
> Yuffie. Quina. Penelo.
> 
> I like shit like a team of Pokemon, for example. Got your fire, your water, your thunder, your ground, your leaf, etc. Specific roles that alone are only strong in a specific case, but together as a team cover all your bases.



Eh, can't really argue with the sensibilities behind the boldened.  

-----------

Oh and Tidus is much worse than Wakka. MUCH worse. 

And that's saying a lot because Wakka was a walking abortion.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

You're bleeding insane to suggest Tidus is anywhere close to being as bad as Wakka much less worse.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 28, 2012)

Tidus makes me never want to have kids.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> You're bleeding insane to suggest Tidus is anywhere close to being as bad as Wakka much less worse.



Okay what is it exactly that you hate about Wakka so much? Don't leave anything out, hate posts are the best posts.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

Wakka makes me want to commit murder.

Not sure why.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Okay what is it exactly that you hate about Wakka so much? Don't leave anything out, hate posts are the best posts.



Ya, basically this. Dunno why the hate. I mean, he isn't the best character around, and his dialogue and accent can be  at times, but he isn't the worst character even. Him and his Jamaican self.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Wait...I thought Wakka was supposed to be Hawaiian?


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

Wakka's supposed to be Polynesian IIRC... Easter Island, New Zealand, that sort of thing.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

What's Easter Island? And what is IIRC for that matter? In all these years of posting on the net I never knew what it meant.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

Esura said:


> What's Easter Island? And what is IIRC for that matter? In all these years of posting on the net I never knew what it meant.



Easter Island is the place with these guys everywhere: 



IIRC= If I recall (or remember) correctly.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Easter Island is the place with these guys everywhere:
> *
> *
> 
> IIRC= If I recall (or remember) correctly.



...I feel like a tard now.

Thanks. Lets act like I never asked this though. 

Wakka reminds me of that dude from Rocket Power. The old guy.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks, I've been wondering about that one, too.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

Well let's start off 

Wakka's design is terrible, it's a kind of horrid only matched by Seymour's retarded hair. FF10 has my least liked designs out of all the FFs and sweet jesus does Wakka and his overall/chaps, and split in the middle reverse ways shirt(Which is also an overall for god knows why) take the fucking cake. Compared to that shit Tidus' asymmetry looks fucking normal.

But it's not limited to clothing choice, oh no. Tidus may look like meg ryan but Wakka, wakka has the most punchable face in the series


look at that, that utterly pointless stubble, that retarded as fuck cow lick hari style and fuse that with 10's focus on more asian features and I would feel no regret socking him right between the eyes.

Then there's his VA, you want that mouth closed the moment it opens, there's bad VA in FF10 and then there's the guy who voiced wakka, friend it's only rivaled by Yunalesca's utterly drab and pathetic voice acting.

Blitzball, oh this is a stupid sport on its own, but man does Wakka hammer home all the reasons that I hate the sport and  hate it with a passion. His insistence on the sport how they got to win and all the yahs and the Besaid Aurochs, I don't give a shit and Tidus seemed to stop sometime around reaching Luca, for good fucking reason.

He also has the need to go on and on and on about his brother and how he sees him in Tidus and shit and it really doesn't add anything, we get it your brother died no one cares. Lulu's got the same issue, but you don't see her mentioning it every other cutscene.

Religious zealot, for a religion he knows jackshit about. He's as devote as they go but his only reasoning is, don't disrespect Yevon, yah. Fucking hell I hate people like that. It's the sheep of the crowd and good lord do I hate it. I hate it for all of the Yevonites, but he's the most vocal and the most "don't give you a single fucking answer." for it. friend can't evn give a good reason other than Yevon must have a reason for slaughtering Rikku's people

But the thing that takes the cake, he's racist, he's unapologetic and racist. And no one calls him out on his shit except for Rikku. You don't badmouth Yevon, but you better believe he won't waste any time fucking badmouthing Al-bhed and that's the most detestable thing. Tidus does dumb shit with weak reasoning but Wakka does racist shit and with no reason and yet we just gotta swallow it, no moment of "What the Fuck Wakka?"

And for all his troubles, he ends up with Lulu. Why? Fucking because I guess. There's no real draw between the two other than his brother/her fiance. She constantly needs to correct him or berate him for his bullshit but I guess something about that charming racist surfer swag got her hooked.

And what's more, he's one of the only 3 characters who can swim, so he's gonna be with you long on those road to zanarkand/Bevelle dungeons

So to summise

He looks terrible
He sounds terrible
Fucking Blitzball
Fucking religion
Fucking racism
Fucking karma houdini
Fucking mandatory party member for a good section of gameplay


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

Or to put it more eloquently

He's Rick Santorum if Santorum was a Surfer.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

He is a useful part of the party fighting wise. Boy did I hate using him, though.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> -snip-



Wow... well then. 

But if I may play devil's advocate, Wakka atleast came to a point where he repented of being so racist and narrow-minded. His worse qualities he does eventually overcome. Tidus is bad and stays bad throughout the game. 

But yeah, 120% agreed on the design.  

----------------------

Also, Wakka is like Tidus a generally awful person. 

TheSponnyOne put me up on this but its an excellent point. 

*"Happy Festival Fireworks, ya?"*

This is what Wakka said to Rikku and the other Al Bhed folk.... as they watch their homeland burn to the ground... *to cheer them up*. 

 

He compared the destruction of everything they knew and loved to happy festival fireworks.

Wrap your heads around that for a second.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

And that's supposed to make me generally believe he's no worse than Tidus who's biggest offense happened five minutes in ad never is replicated? Without definitely good cause.

Tidus is better than wakka by leaps, bounds and as Esua puts it a country fucking mile.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> And that's supposed to make me generally believe he's no worse than Tidus who's biggest offense happened five minutes in ad never is replicated? Without definitely good cause.



Eh, believe what you wanna believe. Its your call. I believe Wakka was stupid, simple-minded but ultimately well-meaning and he develops out of his worst character flaws while Tidus being a self-important prick is never even shown as a flaw. Soooo, yeah. 

Remember, I don't like Wakka either but Tidus is just... ugh.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Well let's start off
> 
> Wakka's design is terrible, it's a kind of horrid only matched by Seymour's retarded hair. FF10 has my least liked designs out of all the FFs and sweet jesus does Wakka and his overall/chaps, and split in the middle reverse ways shirt(Which is also an overall for god knows why) take the fucking cake. Compared to that shit Tidus' asymmetry looks fucking normal.
> 
> ...



Can't expect too much from a jock mate. That is a stereotypical physical setup of a sports jock. His hair isnt nearly as bad as Seymour. His is in another tier. Maybe it is because of the headband. Honestly I wasn't too much into the Blitzball when I first played the game when it was released, cuz it was too much to read and learn at the time and I just wanted to skip that section, but now that I think bout it, the sport wasn't too bad the 2nd time around and it fit the game because of its turn based system structure just like the battle system. He didn't really deserve Lulu. Only person that could deserve her is Auron. As unlikely and retarded as it sounds to use a ball as a weapon, I suppose I couldn't really see him using any other weapon. Live by Blitzball, Die by Blitzball.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 28, 2012)

If I was going to say the worst voice-acting in FFX it wouldn't be Wakka and definitely not Yunalesca.

It would be Yuna. It's not her VA's fault of course but regardless of who's fault it is, she sounded terrible.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Its most likely the voice direction of the game. Its amazing how much more polished Hedy Burress' performance of Yuna is in FFX-2 compared to FFX.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

She almost as dead as KH Aerith.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 28, 2012)

Seriously, we all at least agree FFXII has way better voice-acting right?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

My favorite voice in the series. As I've said many times.

Be wary, it's spoiler-fucking-rific for XIII-2, though I'm sure most people won't care.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 28, 2012)

Ya, Gebranth's voice sounds sick in that echo'ed helmet. I like Balthier's too cuz he sounds like a sneaky, calm bastard just with the tone of his voice. . Fran ain't too bad, esp considering her V/A fluently speaks 5 languages.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 28, 2012)

Fraust said:


> My favorite voice in the series. As I've said many times.
> 
> Be wary, it's spoiler-fucking-rific for XIII-2, though I'm sure most people won't care.



Gaara/Ukitake for the win.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Seriously, we all at least agree FFXII has way better voice-acting right?



Only because FFX had somewhat poor voice direction. I don't really think too much about FFXII's voice acting to be honest. I can't really say its bad but it didn't leave an impression on me whatsoever. I haven't played FFXII in so long I forgot how anyone sounds like.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Fraust said:


> My favorite voice in the series. As I've said many times.
> 
> Be wary, it's spoiler-fucking-rific for XIII-2, though I'm sure most people won't care.



I really...really...need a FFXIII-3 right now. You can't end a game like this without any clues about a sequel! Fuck!


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

I think the world is bad enough without another XIII game.


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

They might as well, Square ain't doing anything else. No news on a KHIII, don't give a damn about Versus at this point....go for it.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 28, 2012)

>No news on KHIII
>They've said multiple times it won't be started until after Versus


----------



## Esura (Apr 28, 2012)

Fraust said:


> >No news on KHIII
> >They've said multiple times it won't be started until after Versus



I know that. That's not news, that's nothing. I consider that nothing. Its not news until I see a fucking trailer or some confirmation of development or some shit.

I know I'm going to get chewed the fuck out over this, but I'm tired of all hell of Versus and I wish it gets canceled or pushed back for KHIII or ffxiii-3....


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 28, 2012)

Nomura has actually said he's going to start writing KH3's script soon.

So yeah.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 28, 2012)

awww was hoping it'd continue to be cockblocked by nonexistent projects.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

Death-kun said:


> Nomura has actually said he's going to start writing KH3's script soon.
> 
> So yeah.






zenieth said:


> awww was hoping it'd continue to be cockblocked by nonexistent projects.




If you didn't have that Scott Pilgrim set I was going to go up in you with a piece of my KH mind.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 29, 2012)

Wait...I can see it now.... KH3's story...











And that was still apparently the only good one.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2012)

needs a sprinkle of twilight and you're good to go.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

I never understood the issue people had with the usage of the word "Darkness" when its an important element to the story. That's like getting mad at Star Wars for how many times the word "Force" is spoken.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

I hear this KH is supposed to be darker.

  :bitchplease :meme


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, Birth By Sleep was by far the darkest of the KH games obviously. I won't spoil it for anyone here because it is too good to be spoiling. This is a prequel done right....besides DMC3, MGS3, and Crisis Core.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

In a series where the story became unnecessarily convoluted, yes it did it's job by surpassing its predecessors and becoming even more convoluted.

Luckily KH has me pussywhipped so I look passed all its faults like they don't even exist.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol what Dark Disney characters are there btw? Which ones do you think would fit a darker KH theme?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2012)

mufasa > KH villains

Zombie Mufasa > Dark KH villains

real talk


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

Fraust said:


> In a series where the story became unnecessarily convoluted, yes it did it's job by surpassing its predecessors and becoming even more convoluted.
> 
> Luckily KH has me pussywhipped so I look passed all its faults like they don't even exist.


For me personally...I don't really see any faults, at least when it comes to the story. I could think of some non story related issues with the series that might deter people but I don't think its nothing to write home to the missus about.



Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol what Dark Disney characters are there btw? Which ones do you think would fit a darker KH theme?



.....let me think on this for a minute.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Honestly, I was thinking bout Mufasa and you pulled him from my mouth. Who else?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

Davy Jones/Blackbeard. The evil ass bear in Toy Story 3 can be a nice "betrayal" arc where not only does he betray you in their world, but a main character betrays you.

then you can go on a murder streak killing off the high school musical group?


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2012)

really any disney villain will wipe the floor with KH's "evil" bunch of Ansem Ansem and Mansex


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol, forgot they could have the Live Action movies too. But ya @ the Pirates thing. 

Or another question would be to choose 8 of your personal Disney movies that you would like to see as planets or arcs in the game. 

And what FF teamups like Auron in KH2, would you want in the next one. 
We all know that Esu would pick a lightning teamup.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

Kid Noctis. All I ask for.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice troll.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

Its nice that I am now the Lightning guy of the forum.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Esu, gtfo here with 2 sigs. Ain't having it. Pick one or the other. You are better than that. You are a sig, nig. Also I was trolling in that Sony SSB saying that they will tease us with Noctis in the game.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Esu, gtfo here with 2 sigs. Ain't having it. Pick one or the other. You are better than that. *You are a sig, nig.* Also I was trolling in that Sony SSB saying that they will tease us with Noctis in the game.



......what?


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

The comma messed up the sentence.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2012)

Panty and Stocking is so 2 years ago esura, though I do like Stocking. That ending was troll worthy though.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

I loved the series, but I didn't get into it until hype died down. Sad there is no second season.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> ......what?



Lawls, I was half stupid here but I meant to say "You are a 1 sig nig"


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

Off-topic: Fate Zero is out ladies.

On-topic: ...


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

No I'm not really, or did you forget about the 5 sigs I had in my set at one point (showing off my GFX).


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 29, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> Lol what Dark Disney characters are there btw? Which ones do you think would fit a darker KH theme?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2012)

Your late fraust, it has been out for a couple of hours now. At least UTW's sub has been.


----------



## Esura (Apr 29, 2012)

Fraust said:


> Off-topic: Fate Zero is out ladies.
> 
> On-topic: ...



Only FF I have the urge to talk about is FFXIII series so....

What about dem Fate/ZERO? You been on top of it?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 29, 2012)

Ya know, Legacy of Kain is about defying fate.

That's better than Fate/Whatever.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Esura said:


> No I'm not really, or did you forget about the 5 sigs I had in my set at one point (showing off my GFX).



A man can change. His destiny is not set in stone.



Mura said:


> Your late fraust, it has been out for a couple of hours now. At least UTW's sub has been.



Dis ^



Esura said:


> Only FF I have the urge to talk about is FFXIII series so....
> 
> What about dem Fate/ZERO? You been on top of it?



I heard that Esunig is still behind on F/Z.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

Zael, you must not be watching. I'm about to watch it after Kuroko no Basuke.  So excited, I need a snack.

I will continue being on topic tomorrow. It's surprisingly enjoyable.

also visit the tumblr in my sig. you know you want to and you know you'll like it.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2012)

Dat Kuroko-Kagami duo.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 29, 2012)

I got no time to watch this show. I'm watching Zoids.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

> Zoids over Fate/Zero



Yes, I definitely need to leave.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2012)

So I was bored and I thought of something. Gender bend squall, yes or no?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 29, 2012)

I thought Gender-Bent Squall was named Paine.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2012)

Not in my book she isn't.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone here dodge that lightning in FFX for Lulu's weapon?


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Apr 29, 2012)

Yeah, I remember doing that. It wasn't challenging once you got the hang of it. Just very repetitive.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

I couldn't trouble myself to go through the whole season of BB for Wakka's shiny final ball.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

He was some kind of weird Jamaican Hawaiian guy  it scared me.


----------



## Patchouli (Apr 29, 2012)

Where in Spira did Wakka even pick up that accent?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 29, 2012)

He was born and raised in Besaid so I guess there.

Although Lulu is also from there I think and she sounds nothing like him.

Bringing this back to FFXII, all the prominent Archadians had English accents. I'm no expert on that sort of thing but I do know there are different kinds of English accent. Still, it's at least some consistency.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

Japan


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2012)

wakka is voiced by bender


----------



## Furious George (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't know if the discussion is passed its shelf life but I just realized I never actually said what I thought is better between X and XII. I'll do it now.  

*FFX vs. FFXII*:

_Visuals_: I am more referring to art style and design choice since we all expect rendering and detail to get better with each installment.... 

but either way,* FFXII is the clear victor here*. FFX's character design is hideous... just hideous. I think its been discussed enough that I don't have to go through examples. FFXII's character design was for the most really good. Old-World clothing with futuristic touches just never seems off here. As much as I hate the useless prat and am turned off by girl features, even Vaan's clothing somehow works. 

While FFX does have some interesting locations, the architecture to be found in XII's dungeons sticks with you a bit more.

_Characters:_ We have analyzed most of the cast already so I don't have to do too much explaining X's and how it is pretty abysmal.* I mean let's be real... apart from being really hot and having a sultry voice Lulu is NOT AT ALL INTERESTING and yet she is easily one of the best characters in FFX. I think that says enough.*

Zael did an excellent job expounding on XII's characters and how they each are haunted by their past and all that jazz, so there isn't much to add there either. Barring Balthier characters in XII don't have personality quirks or gimmicks that jump out at you right away. They are very subtle and subdued though many FF fans translate that into dull. Can't say I agree though. I really liked these guys and would love to see more casts that aren't archetypes and cartoon characters. *FXII wins again.*

---------

Didn't want to split this up but I have to run. Have to do the more interesting stuff (PLOT, GAMEPLAY) when I come back.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 29, 2012)

Now do 13 vs 12


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Apr 29, 2012)

There's no need to; 12 wins. and i hate both 12 and 13 almost equally.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 29, 2012)

_Plot_: I think this is where it actually becomes a competition. 

With FFX the sucky characters really muddle up the investment and many, MANY things your group does makes absolutely no sense (seek out TheSpoonyOne's FFX review for more info). *In spite of that though I do enjoy the themes that FFX conveyed and while the allegory was at times... obvious (ya get it, guys? Sin is supposed to represent sin! ) I liked that this game was honest about what it was dealing with and faced it head-on.* Its an unapologetic story about religious dogma and making your own choices in life. Unspeakable laughing scene aside I mostly enjoyed the romance aspects of the game as well.

With FFXII we have one of Square's more ambitious plots. Like Faust, Zael and I talked on briefly you are not the center of everything in this universe. You are royalty in a war effort that (at least originally) mostly benefits you. *Politics replace asexual baddies and Shakespearean takeovers replace tired love subplots. *Its a plot about leaving behind the hurts of the past to ensure a better future and IN THEORY it is glorious. 

In execution though.... *I have one word. Crystals. Damn those crystals to hell.*

The first half of the plot seems to be taking a bold step forward for the series as a whole and then those stupid crystals begin to work their magic, undoing all that progress. Now its about what every single FF game always comes down to... "we have to kill God". SO much wasted potential here. A story that should have focused more on real politics just became about some crystal creature goofily merging with the big bad (who was up til' then a great antagonist) and there out-of-nowhere desire to destroy fate? Pftt... I SAY PFFT!

*So in plot I think I have to say its a TIE* Both FFX and XII had good ideas with flawed execution. 

_Music:_ I am not too confident here because I haven't heard either OST since I last played these game... many years ago. 

Off of memory though I have to go with* FFX*. More variety, more memorable, blah blah blah. 

_Gameplay_: Here, I can plainly say* FFX is the victor*.

Yes, FFXII wins for innovation in the series, but I found the fighting in X to just be more fun. *Limit Breaks in X (forget what they are called) feel more involved than XII's Quickenings and are less cheap and the Sphere Grid System is perhaps my favorite system in the series.* And I always prefer a series where the characters strengths and weaknesses are defined (Lulu just isn't going to be an attacker) as opposed to the more job-based system found in FFXII. You can give ANYONE in that game a katana and its just goofy to me, along with discouraging switching around party members. Also enjoyed the sidequests and mini-games in X more.

_FINAL VERDICT_: While I think XII has more going for it if we are stringently going on a category-to-category basis, as we all know sometimes a game is worth more than the sum of its parts.... so now I have a dilemma. I wanna say XII is better but its hard. 



*[COP-OUT]After all, for everything that makes a video game a video game, I prefer X. But technically speaking, FFXII is the better game?... So there?[/COP-OUT]*


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 29, 2012)

Limit breaks in FFX are called overdrives.

And i find the assessment fair even though I do like both games


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

X wins to me because it has romance and I like romance.

The whole time I played XII I was expecting Vaan and Ashe to get together. Expecting something and not getting really fucks up an experience.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

They implied some things between Vaan and Penelo, and went forward with it in the sequel  Childhood friends and all that. But then again FFXII wasn't really about the characters in the team really, or their particular issues. I would argue that the overall conspiracy plot took full stage, as well as the gameplay, over any of the characters. 

I don't usually like it when games do that(especially in "create a character" games), because i like to actually enjoy a story that the game writers weave, i'm took lazy to make up a story of my own or use my imagination 

With X, for me i never actually saw Tidus and Yuna's relationship as particularly nuanced or compelling really  It was just kinda there. They flirted from the beginning and pretty much were on that train from the start, for me there was no particular build up. 

It was still fine because it was in the background and not in your face, but i would not say it was particularly developed well.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't remember, was there ever a kiss in FFX? been a while. I am guessing between Tidus and Yuna.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

Lee Min Jung said:


> I can't remember, was there ever a kiss in FFX? been a while. I am guessing between Tidus and Yuna.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Oh ya, duh, that sparkly moment. . I can't believe I forgot bout that moment.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

Lol, it's only the biggest scene in the game and the only time they have music with lyrics. No big thing.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

Biggest scene? I dunno about that 

Personally i thought the first sending was the best scene


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

I also remember a Jecht Sphere being there after you fight the boss in that area. That liquidy element changing boss.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

Two different forests i think


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

I didn't say it was the best scene or my favorite scene. It's the biggest scene. I believe it's the only scene with a track, possibly the longest minus the ending/opening scenes and the most influential given the story.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 29, 2012)

Fuck tht subhuman Vaan.

Everyone knows Larsa/Penelo is canon.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Larsa looks like a female.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

Only makes him more awesome in a way.


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

sure......


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

Fraust said:


> I didn't say it was the best scene or my favorite scene. It's the biggest scene. I believe it's the only scene with a track, possibly the longest minus the ending/opening scenes and the most influential given the story.



I still disagree 

just cause it has a song in it doesn't make it the most important. They're relationship is hardly important to the game. They could have just as easily had been close friends and achieved the same result as what happened in the end, atleast IMO.

She was going to continue her pilgrimage regardless of what happened after all.


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

>Their relationship isn't important to the game

Some people...


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

Fraust said:


> >Their relationship isn't important to the game
> 
> Some people...



What i meant was their "relationship upgrade" was not vital to the overall plot. That was what the cut-scene was completely about.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 29, 2012)

This just reminds me of a very old Sub vs. Dub debate.

*nerdsnort* 
You see guys, in the Japanese version- which is the original and official version - Yuna says "thank you." The dub took unwarranted liberties by having her say "I love you" instead. I was thoroughly disgusted by this wanton destruction of a very powerful moment. it is clear the Americans are an inferior breed of people who think a man and a woman cannot be close without being romantically involved.
*nerdsnort*

Hey...what about Final Fantasy X-2? It's made pretty clear she loves him there.

*nerdsnort* 
You shut up!


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

Does it matter that i thought FFX-2 was a complete waste of space and should not have been made?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 29, 2012)

If you wish.

I pretend Crisis Core doesn't exist.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2012)

I pretend the entire FF7 compilation doesn't exist


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

to each his own, i thought CC was a great game. Playing it only showed me how much more interesting a character Zack was over Cloud as a main character 

At the very least, it didn't add dancing pop star bounty hunters


----------



## Fraust (Apr 29, 2012)

Zack actually had a goal in his life. Other FF characters really don't.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 29, 2012)

Tellah had a goal in life.

To drop a big fucking rock on someone's head.

He was the best.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

keepin things simple


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Does it matter that i thought FFX-2 was a complete waste of space and should not have been made?



Esunig would like to disagree.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2012)

implying people care for Esua's opinion


----------



## LMJ (Apr 29, 2012)

Opinions are opinions, ill hear both sides of the story. Everyone is not going to agree with everyone all the time, his case is no different.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> Does it matter that i thought FFX-2 was a complete waste of space and should not have been made?



You know I really didn't think X-2 was all that bad.  

Sure it didn't need to exist and it started this ridiculous sequel-to-a-sequel fetish that Squeenix is into now but... it really wasn't so bad.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

I personally liked the gameplay system. A good spin on the ATB gauge that evolved into what it is today. I just.....hated everything else  From the retcons to what they did to the characters(completely ridiculous), to the recycled environments and enemies and overall irrelevant plot.

All i could think about was Toriyama speaking to Nomura or somebody at SE and just going.."hey...a few people didn't like that Tidus disappeared. Let's bring him back". And then they just slapped a whole bunch of fanfictiony shit together completely at odds with the first game just on that premise.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 29, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> I personally liked the gameplay system. A good spin on the ATB gauge that evolved into what it is today. I just.....hated everything else  From the retcons to what they did to the characters(completely ridiculous), to the recycled environments and enemies and overall irrelevant plot.
> 
> All i could think about was Toriyama speaking to Nomura or somebody at SE and just going.."hey...a few people didn't like that Tidus disappeared. Let's bring him back". And then they just slapped a whole bunch of shit together just on that premise.



Oh without a doubt the story and characters were retarded. Nothing made any sense and they managed to ruin Yuna who was a bad character to begin with. 

It should be understood that me saying it wasn't that bad isn't necessarily the same as "this is good".  Its just that I sort of understood that for most of the game Square's tongue was in their cheek. It wasn't good humor or clever in its self-awareness but, kind of like a stupid little brat trying to put on a hat and jacket that is far too big for him, you can't help but smile at the attempt.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

That last description made me smile just thinking about it 

Square should make a Final Fantasy with an environment like Nier, that would get the fanboys and girls up in arms  But hey, atleast it would be an infinitely better written story with infinitely better written characters.

-RIP Cavia-


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2012)

What made Nier good wasn't the setting

it was that it was written well.

The setting just made it well written and depraved.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> What made Nier good wasn't the setting
> 
> it was that it was written well.
> 
> The setting just made it well written and depraved.



Well i was including the story and characters into the "environment" definition 

But yes, someone at Cavia had some sort of complex or problem as a kid and it went into their game design or writing. It must have been a requirement for entree into the team.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Apr 29, 2012)

Xenogears had plenty of dark and twisted stuff.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

When you beat the game and the credits finished, did it make you feel emotionally drained while wanting to chuck the controller at the TV at the same time?  If not, not remotely the same thing


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2012)

from what I've read of it

Type -0 might be the FF to fill that void


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> from what I've read of it
> 
> Type -0 might be the FF to fill that void



Yes i've been researching it. It does look like the FF equivalent. Its only a shame that we haven't gotten it yet 

But what i've seen so far is veery promising. Chiba should be the lead writer of all future Final Fantasies, i don't see why they keep giving Toriyama lead jobs, they sunk the brand with his input.


----------



## Death-kun (Apr 29, 2012)

I wonder if an english patch was made for Type-0 yet.


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2012)

I remember the demo being fun as fuck. They really laid the bloodshed on thick.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

If they do ever bring it over, it'll be the first fully fledged M rated Final Fantasy, that's for sure 

Being the equivalent of Nier though will get you that rating regardless and the violence department is only one factor in that equation fortunately(or unfortunately depending on who you are).


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2012)

What I would give for some FF scenes in full CG gorey glory.

Exdeath's castle formed from the corpses of thousands of Victims

Poisoning of Doma

Lunar Cry dropping on Esthar/ Nuking of Trabia

Burmecian Genocide.

Al-Bhed Genocide


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

Yes yes we get it, Type Zero is a clusterfuck of despair and awesome  Stop making me want it more than i already do


----------



## zenieth (Apr 29, 2012)

when you seriously think about it all FF villains are serious fucking sociopaths.


----------



## Furious George (Apr 29, 2012)

zenieth said:


> What I would give for some FF scenes in full CG gorey glory.



Well, VsXIII is supposed to be violent.

 If you click your heels together and profess your belief in the power of imagination long enough maybe it will be released.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 29, 2012)

Well i guess, i mean they're "villains" obviously


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2012)

well yeah but seriously if they took the time and gave FF's to type-0's director


----------



## Inuhanyou (Apr 30, 2012)

zenieth said:


> well yeah but seriously if they took the time and gave FF's to type-0's director



Director AND writer


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2012)

post 2001...heh


----------



## zenieth (Apr 30, 2012)

expected contribution from someone who's name begins and ends with X


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2012)

sorry but I not know anything about type-0...sorry


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 30, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

